# The Intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion III  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Nov 26, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 26, 2012)

OK, this is the new thread, thankfully under 10000 posts, thus saving the forum from the imminent danger we were all in.

Intelligent Hip Hop Discussion: Download here 

Intelligent Hip Hop Discussion II: Link removed

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## God (Nov 26, 2012)

one for pac


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 26, 2012)

1st page    

Cassidy vs Meek mill parody

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwwk3JIirfQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Nov 26, 2012)

Popped a Molly I'm sweatin! Woo!

I wonder how long Trinidad will last


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yo, can you guyz checkout my 2nd mixtape and let me know what you think. Im going to drop a studio mixtape this winter so I would really appreciate feedback.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 27, 2012)

New T.I. feat. 3 Stacks


----------



## Bleach (Nov 27, 2012)

Just discovered this



Couldn't stop laughing at the Carter IV one


----------



## Kameil (Nov 27, 2012)

Download my Homie rMell's debut Album: NEOGEO please support him he worked hard and this shit is dope. 



Peep the jump down here to *listen*


----------



## God (Nov 27, 2012)

that was pretty tight yeah


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke2zxlE2-ys[/YOUTUBE]

Pusha's delivery makes me believe anything he says.


----------



## Ausorrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Big Boi- In the A (feat. T.I. & Ludacris)



Definitely a banger. Same old ludacris though 



Super Goob said:


> New T.I. feat. 3 Stacks


----------



## Honzou (Nov 27, 2012)

Listening to that TI feat. Andre 3K I wasn't expecting TI to do as well as he did. Then Andre came in and killed it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll listen to both of those tapes this weekend


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 27, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Big Boi- In the A (feat. T.I. & Ludacris)
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a banger. Same old ludacris though



AYYYYEEEEEE 



That shit RIDES.


----------



## God (Nov 27, 2012)

haha the outkast tracks both kill it


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 27, 2012)

Seriously I can make someone famous with the shit I write...anyone want to take this once in a lifetime offer....


----------



## Honzou (Nov 27, 2012)

My favorite videogame on the innanets. lol When the stripper hits the ground tho

Link removed


----------



## God (Nov 28, 2012)

That TI track still goes hard


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Nov 28, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Big Boi- In the A (feat. T.I. & Ludacris)
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a banger. Same old ludacris though



_*FUCK THAT SHIT BANGSSSSS FUCKKKKKKKKKK RIDE TO WORK WITH THIS..................*_


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Nov 28, 2012)

*Shyne – Bury Judas (Game Diss)...*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 28, 2012)

>Iron Solomon
>Prepared seven rounds to battle Murda Mook
>Murda Mook


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKOXd6BM20g[/YOUTUBE]

I forget how good this song is.


----------



## God (Nov 29, 2012)

goes hard, bro, ADDED


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EA741vTHS4[/YOUTUBE]

Killed Rick Ross pls hold me back cuz I'm goin all the way in- Lil B


----------



## God (Nov 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cN4fNaUAMbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 29, 2012)

I dig it. Didn't expect anything from 50


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 30, 2012)

Cubey said:


> goes hard, bro, ADDED



Talking about Scottie Pippen?

Covert Coup, that Alc&Curren$y is really good.

EDIT

Also, Gibbs kills the track.


----------



## God (Nov 30, 2012)

gibbs went in
both of them did their their thing though


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 30, 2012)

Gibbs one of my favorite artists atm, sound like Pac like he flow like Biggie.


----------



## God (Nov 30, 2012)

idk if he sounds like pac lol
he got a cool smooth flow though im feelin him


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 30, 2012)

He does lol. Listen to BFK.


----------



## God (Nov 30, 2012)

i can see your point sort of
but he's "nosey"
souns like he's holding his breath lmao


----------



## Honzou (Nov 30, 2012)

Gibbs is nice.

Alchemist is probably one one of my top 5 favorite producers. Covert Coup was very nicely done. 'The Type' is probably my.favorite song on that mixtape.


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 3, 2012)

Posting some quality. Greatest intro ever

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp4_r8_MMho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]F7nZWdvyi00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Dec 4, 2012)

I listen to Fuckin Problem at least twice a day.

Kendrick's verse>>>>


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 4, 2012)

GIRL! I KNOW YOU WANT DIH DIH


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm finna sig this..but I'm coolin with my set so..


----------



## Penumbra (Dec 4, 2012)

What's this craze with Death Grips? But MC Ride is so manly, that his manliness brims through his beards.


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2012)

death grips is terrible and not hip-hop please stop that my dude

^ i know some people gonna catch feelings off that


----------



## Penumbra (Dec 4, 2012)

Cubey said:


> death grips is terrible and not hip-hop please stop that my dude


Damn it, and I am a cult based on the vocalist beard, man.


----------



## God (Dec 4, 2012)

that beard is pretty boss though

but they're too "indy" to really fall in line with the hip-hop genre


----------



## Sloan (Dec 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75lrd9QHWHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 4, 2012)

Earl Sweatshirt- Chum

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCbWLSZrZfw[/YOUTUBE]



This gif is the goat


----------



## Penumbra (Dec 5, 2012)

Cubey said:


> but they're too "indy" to really fall in line with the hip-hop genre


Coincidentally, I heard them from Pitchfork(home of the kvlt hipsters).

Hip-Hop has been over taken by , goddamn it. We need hip-hop artists with punk aesthetics, man.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 5, 2012)

New Ignant Song with the GOAT hook.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlT6AmiITc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Dec 5, 2012)

If KN was still around he'd be jizzing at my sig... if it's loading for people.

Saw that documentary and it was pretty damn awesome and I'm not even that big on Jay-Z


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 5, 2012)

Game - Jesus Piece



Album leak here's


----------



## Sloan (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm likeing T.i's recent releases.  This shit bumps.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqrSPmXXci8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2012)

I just want the video to drop..the trailer looked promising..that and the track with 3K are the only ones I liked so far..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 6, 2012)

Two new beats just recently made

link

And yes I was faded out of my mind when I did these


----------



## Grandia (Dec 6, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Game - Jesus Piece
> 
> 
> 
> Album leak here's



shits pretty good, im surprised

Pray is beautiful


----------



## Bleach (Dec 6, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Game - Jesus Piece
> 
> 
> 
> Album leak here's



Well he's joining YMCMB now.... Good Luck to him.


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)

srs?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 6, 2012)

Cubey said:


> srs?


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)

article + comments = lose all hope in humanity


----------



## Bleach (Dec 6, 2012)

Yea hotnewhiphop doesn't exactly have the brightest bunch...


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 6, 2012)

Grandia said:


> shits pretty good, im surprised
> 
> Pray is beautiful



I was surprised too. Pray and Jesus Piece are the best tracks. The production is quite nice overall too



Bleach said:


> Well he's joining YMCMB now.... Good Luck to him.



He doesn't seem to fit with them tbh


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)

ughhh game 

jesus piece - he's namedropped nas, dre, kanye, scarface, ice cube, biggie, pac


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 6, 2012)

30 worst fall offs in hip-hop

it's rich in


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2012)

i learned editors dont know what the word 'withering' means


----------



## little nin (Dec 7, 2012)

Ha that list is interesting. Funny for me to stumble across that after reading the rolling stones top 50 greatest hip-hop songs of all time too lol


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 7, 2012)

It had waaaaaay to many feature tbh


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 7, 2012)

Game always has a million features. Nothing new.


----------



## Tash (Dec 7, 2012)

This list is ass imo

Mostly because whoever wrote this apparently defines "fall-off" as awful stuff happening to this musician so they can't make/promote music anymore.

Or "This rapper's old as hell and no longer makes music as actively as he used to"

Which are retarded criteria because you can take fucking genre changing music legends and say they fell off simply because they didn't maintain their massive success and innovation for decades for whatever reason?

Raekwon? Seriously? He probably has the most hyped recent Wu solo album. And Wu Tang as a collective is still popular as hell. 

I guess things kind of consistently make sense once they got to around DMX though. If you except them calling the dissolution of a record label a fall off though lol


----------



## Tash (Dec 7, 2012)

Really? Raekwon on this list, and Asher Roth nowhere to be found? damn rofl


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 7, 2012)

Asher Roth has a project coming soon, doesn't he?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2012)

Fall off as in lost mass appeal.


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

lol?

raekwon's "fall off" has no business being anywhere on that list
complex are a bunch of stat-quo propogandists anyways, not surprising at all


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2012)

I like Raekwon, alot.  But the fact remains is that I can go up to some hip-hop listeners and they'll say "Who?" if I mention his name.  That isn't mass appeal.


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

they must not be heads at all

i honestly cant imagine a fan of rap not knowing chef, it's practically inconceivable
and secondly, if raekwon never had mass appeal in the first place (as you said, you know dudes that dont know of him) then how does he have a top 30 fall off?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2012)

I didn't say he never had mass appeal, I said he had mass appeal and its not there anymore.  And I don't think you're getting what I mean by Mass Appeal, that applies to more than heads.  At one time, all the artists on that list were known by casual radio listeners, they aren't anymore.  Could you picture a casual radio listener today not knowing who Big Sean is?


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

...



no


----------



## Tash (Dec 7, 2012)

When was Kool Keith ever well known by casual radio listeners?

The only thing he ever had that somewhat approaches "Mass appeal" is ranking 57 on the Black Music Billboard charts as part of UltraMag in the late 80s lol

His appeal and legacy is almost entirely rooted in the technical aspect of hip hop production and emceeing which casual listeners don't give a damn about.

And if it's strictly about losing mass appeal why the hell are LL Cool Jay and Ice Cube on there? In a lot of ways their professional careers are bigger than ever and have brought them to entirely new audiences.

You could propose it's strictly about making music, but then there's Suge Knight who's a record label owner who never actually released a record of his own at number 3???

list is dumb


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

indeed 

like i said complex are full of shit and disgustingly stat-quo biased in everything they type
dont even research their shit


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2012)

Tash said:


> When was Kool Keith ever well known by casual radio listeners?
> 
> The only thing he ever had that somewhat approaches "Mass appeal" is ranking 57 on the Black Music Billboard charts as part of UltraMag in the late 80s lol
> 
> ...



Kool Keith was one of the first rappers many people had ever heard.  He was an originator. 

And I think Riley said it best about Ice Cube "The dude who plays in kids' movies?  He was a rapper?"


----------



## Spidey (Dec 7, 2012)

any one listen to that new big boi album yet? Huge outkast fan right here, and this is pretty dope. Digging it a lot. Wish him and dre would come out with something together soon.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 7, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Kool Keith was one of the first rappers many people had ever heard.  He was an originator.
> 
> And I think Riley said it best about Ice Cube "The dude who plays in kids' movies?  He was a rapper?"



I'm not gonna lie. When the first Are We There Yet? movie came out, I had no idea that Ice Cube was part of one of the most important rap groups. I only found out like two years or so ago and my mind was blown.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 7, 2012)

Wait, some people at some point in their lives, don't know that Ice Cube was a rapper before an actor? 

That's crazy to me.


----------



## God (Dec 7, 2012)

_most_ people, nowadays mike


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 7, 2012)

Spidey said:


> any one listen to that new big boi album yet? Huge outkast fan right here, and this is pretty dope. Digging it a lot. Wish him and dre would come out with something together soon.



IIRC, only the leaked version is out but the quality isn't that good. I'll check it out when it releases though. So far, it's shaping up to be good


----------



## Bleach (Dec 7, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Wait, some people at some point in their lives, don't know that Ice Cube was a rapper before an actor?
> 
> That's crazy to me.



I never even really listened to music before 2009ish so I didn't know much about the industry and its people. Of course after that I started discovering myself and whatnot.

That's my case. I think most other people don't know because they don't listen to that kind of rap anymore. Most of us on here think everything from back then is the shit while other people are more of that Hopsin/Lil Wayne kind.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 7, 2012)

I mean I'm only 19. I just always knew Ice Cube was an actor who used to rap, even before I heard his music. Similar to Will Smith I guess (not that their music was similar).


----------



## Bleach (Dec 7, 2012)

Hmm.. well Will Smith I understand cause everyone watched Fresh Prince but it's not like you'd hear Straight Outta Compton on a family show ya know? I guess it's all about how much exposure you were given and how much you expose yourself. 

Dunno, it's different for everyone. But I agree with Cubey that most people nowadays wouldn't know about Ice Cube being part of such an influential group.





Also:



That is some featured list. I expect 1Train to blow my mind with Kendrick, Yela, and KRIT on that.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 9, 2012)

Bleach said:


> If KN was still around he'd be jizzing at my sig... if it's loading for people.



LOL WHERE CAN I DOWNLOAD HIS ALBUM


----------



## Deweze (Dec 9, 2012)

Check it out:


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

ok it's still "fuck game" but i do like this


----------



## Bleach (Dec 10, 2012)

I myself am a fan of this


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

that's also pretty good 

namedropping dat jordan, storch, jacob, della though


----------



## Tash (Dec 10, 2012)

Spidey said:


> any one listen to that new big boi album yet? Huge outkast fan right here, and this is pretty dope. Digging it a lot. Wish him and dre would come out with something together soon.



Big Boi's the man, and I commend him for how he's trying to continually evolve his sound. This whole indietronica hip-hop thing he's doing doesn't work on _every_ track he tries it on. Mostly failing where it veers too much into pop instead of that cool ambient, airy stuff. But when it's on it's on. The normal southern rap stuff is basically uniformly good though and sounds fresh next to the experimental stuff. She Said OK and In the A are nice. 

Most hip hop fans will not like this though. Only way I see Big Boi getting away with this is by being 1/2 of Outkast which is experimental as fuck anyway.

And fuck Ludacris for that crocodile hunter reference. Too soon asshole lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 10, 2012)

Crocodile Hunter was dumb as hell


----------



## Tash (Dec 10, 2012)

negged                          .


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2012)

yeah but nah, making fun of deaths aint cool bruh

still havent checked out that big boi, will do now


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Tash (Dec 11, 2012)

Snoop has been working with a lot of youtube artists as of late.

Also even though it's supposed to just be comedy, a lot of those ERB song are legitimately dope.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 11, 2012)

I like how I'm reading the Exodus chapter of the bible the same time this video comes out 

All my squares in a gif


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 11, 2012)

Snoop's part was dope- Lil B


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]prG2xT9CWgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 11, 2012)

New Ab-soul. 



TDE taking over


----------



## Bleach (Dec 11, 2012)

It's a beautiful day I guess
for a bitch to roll with Ab Soul I guess


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 11, 2012)

Ab soul got one of the sickest rap voices and lyrics the game has seen.


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 11, 2012)

New song of the year!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 12, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Wait, some people at some point in their lives, don't know that Ice Cube was a rapper before an actor?
> 
> That's crazy to me.



I was thinking the same.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 12, 2012)

By the way, I haven't heard game's entire album, but two tracks that jumped at me and are definitely making the playlists are:

Judas feat nipsey hussle
Murder feat kendrick lamar and scarface

those shits are niiice


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qfR00nu5xQw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## God (Dec 12, 2012)

tumbla aint round no mo


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh still down?

Still, negative to your previous post breh


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 12, 2012)

Can someone tell me if Trouble Man is worth the download?

Also, everyone should check out Pac Div's album that dropped a few weeks ago. It's pretty nice


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 12, 2012)

Time to eat fam

T.I. trouble man 
*Spoiler*: __ 



here's




Chief Keef Finally Rich 
*Spoiler*: __ 



here (ignore the titl


----------



## Honzou (Dec 13, 2012)

Listening to Trouble Man right now and I must say I haven't been disappointed yet.

I'll check out that Keef later.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 13, 2012)

currently heavily fucking with;

trinidad james (yes)
roc marciano & ka
action bronson (really anyone alchemist is working with)


----------



## Sloan (Dec 13, 2012)

It's tha world.


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2012)

let get it trouble man


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 13, 2012)

Just listened to Trouble Man. This is my first time listening to a T.I. album so I can't compare his earlier works.

It was average at best compared to other mixtapes and albums that have come out this year. His flow is on point, but I don't like some of the beats. 2.5/5   The only song that I'll keep is Sorry with Andre 3k and Trap Back Jumpin. Notable mentions to Can You Learn and  Go Get It  2.5/5

I don't think I can listen to a whole album by Cheif Keef tbh


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 13, 2012)

I could never listen to a Chief Keef album, lol.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 13, 2012)

Love Sosa is catchy, I hate that I like it.

Trinidad James literally blew up off one line lol. Popped a molly I'm sweatin'!

And so far Trouble Man is good. Intro is dope as hell.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 13, 2012)

Some people tell me I wasn't with Trinidad James from the beginning.

I'm like...I'm indifferent to his success and happy to see another man made it, but why the fuck would I care if I was with him from the start.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2012)

Finally. I find a hip hop thread in nf. Hi guys.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2012)

Finally. I find a hip hop thread in nf. Hi guys.


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 13, 2012)

I know. People act like if you weren't with an artist exactly when they started, your're a bandwaggoner or something. You can just start listening to someone and really like their music



biggestluey said:


> Finally. I find a hip hop thread in nf. Hi guys.



Sup bro. Who do you listen to?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm really liking Trouble Man. The only track I don't like so far is the one with Wayne. Ball. Shit was wack as a single too.


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2012)

im not tryna dl
wait till there's a couple youtube links and get back to yall


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 13, 2012)

There's a bunch of tracks I would cut, but overall I like it.


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2012)

how much of it is "I HAVE LEARNED MY LESSONS, I AM NOW ON A HIGHER MORAL GROUND THAN MY PREVIOUS SELF"


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2012)

Just listened to that Sosa track  Bahahaha so fucking catchy


----------



## Shozan (Dec 13, 2012)

so... you love sosa?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I could never listen to a Chief Keef album, lol.



It pains me to read this mike

Gonna d/l that trouble man later today..where would you place it in his discography, you guys that heard it already?

Keep in mind this is how I rate T.I. albums:

Trap Muzik
Urban Legend
King
No Mercy
I'm Serious
T.I. vs T.I.P

Though I could easily change king with urban legend since I pretty much rank them as equally nice.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 13, 2012)

Cubey said:


> how much of it is "I HAVE LEARNED MY LESSONS, I AM NOW ON A HIGHER MORAL GROUND THAN MY PREVIOUS SELF"



Maybe 2 or 3. None of them are good, but they aren't bad. I didn't like the one with Akon on the hook.

But we all know it isn't true, especially when it's juxtaposed with literally every other track on the album


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2012)

Pb i dont agree with that list  

King
Trap Muzik
Urban Legend

No Mercy
I'm Serious

(These 2 i never listened to since i lost interest in the du)

Paper Trail
T.I. vs T.I.P

Ti vs TIP was wack as fudge I liked the Acts though


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2012)

these Bitches love Sosa 
Oh and I know it
Fucking with the O boys you  gon get fucked over
Raris and rovers, these hoes love chief sosa
Hit em with that cobra, now that boy's slumped over
They do it all for Sosa 
You boys ain't making no noise
y'all don't want no drama
Your clique full of broke boys
God yall some broke boys
God yall some broke boys 
We GBE dope boys 
We got lots of dough boy

Chief keef is pretty much all I've been listening for the past two months..

I'll probably bump his album before T.I.'s


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> Pb i dont agree with that list
> 
> King
> Trap Muzik
> ...



I forgot about paper trail, i'd put it before no mercy on mine.

But your list is solid, there's corroboration that trap, urban and king are his best shits..


----------



## Shozan (Dec 13, 2012)

I like Fucking Problem a lot. 

Listening to Chief Keef, A$AP and 50 new stuff.


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oHgVmyEDcmk[/YOUTUBE]



i do still fuck with son though but those phases..


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 13, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> It pains me to read this mike
> 
> Gonna d/l that trouble man later today..where would you place it in his discography, you guys that heard it already?
> 
> ...



Out of all his stuff I only like Don't Like and Love Sosa. And mostly for the production. 

After giving it one listen I'd probably rank it behind King

My List would be:

Urban Legend
King
Trap Muzik

Trouble Man

I'm Serious/No Mercy

Pretty much it's better than his recent stuff, but it's not on the level of those 3 albums everyone agrees are his best.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2012)

Cube, I like that track../shrug

I can look past the content and focus more on the intent if its done properly. that track is nice.

but I do admit he was going overboard with that shit at some point. very true.


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OCOiduEeChE[/YOUTUBE]

off ti vs tip, still go hard idgaf


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2012)

Its extremely rare for one artist to make 2 classics. That level can never be captured due to just different mind sets and whatnot, thats why most of the time the classics are their first albums. 

That used to bother me but now im just glad that atleast they have one immense album (if they do)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2012)

Those shits are defo around classic to me.

I mean trap muzik opened the floodgates to a new sound and bunch of rappers, shit it turned into a sub genre..the production is on point, there's a diversity of topics and the verses are on point.

If that album had been dropped by a rapper from NY it woulda been praised much more due to its impact and how good it is. The other two are tough as fuck too.

It's just, for whatever reason people find it harder to throw the label classic on southern rappers who aren't outkast.. 

Similarly, I say the same for Jeezy's debut. Call me crazy but hey..to me a classic ain't just some rapper waxing poetical about shit that should be common sense, mafioso tales, and 3rd world country struggles that he ain't ever experienced or is doing much to help, himself.


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2012)

Let's see..

Reasonable Doubt
Black Album/Blueprint

2Pacalypse
Me Against The World

Aquemini
ATLiens

Illmatic
.. It Was Written??


we'll see how kdot follows up


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2012)

that's true I've noticed it's harder to make a second great album in hip hop than most other genres.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2012)

Cubey 

Only Built 1 and 2
Ready to die and Life after Death.

Thats all i can think of.

I really hope Kendrick can pull off the same quality on his follow up.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2012)

The Wu Collective kinda counts as from 1993-1997 they had amazing albums.  I never expect any rapper to have more than 2 great albums past 1996 (although Cunninglynguists is one of those exceptions)

I think a lot of it has to do with the way the music industry is set up now and not really allowing a lot of their musician's to fully develop, as well as how fast Hip Hop culture is and how it constantly changes up.


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2012)

i dont think OBFCL2 is classic


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2012)

it's not


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> The Wu Collective kinda counts as from 1993-1997 they had amazing albums.  I never expect any rapper to have more than 2 great albums past 1996 (although Cunninglynguists is one of those exceptions)
> 
> I think a lot of it has to do with the way the music industry is set up now and not really allowing a lot of their musician's to fully develop, *as well as how fast Hip Hop culture is and how it constantly changes up.*



the worst period in hip-hop would have to be from around the massacre to late 08

we get shafted with that bullshit g-unit/THUG SHIT and then segue into horrible southern crunk/snap shit

aside from that hip-hop is usually pretty creative when done right

The Weeknd
Odd Future
Currensy
Freddie Gibbs
Black Hippy
etc

lots of good shit right now

and if we go back to classic age

Pac
Nas
Jay
Wu
Can Ox
Cunnin
Pharcyde

Not to mention people like Skyzoo, and Elzhi (as well as old SV)

what i mean is, yes hip-hop switches up
alot
but the ability to drop quality consistently should be determined by how long an artist can stay in the creative zone,  more than anything else


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2012)

the late 90's was the worst period hands down

also The Weeknd isn't hip hop


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2012)

Sex brained

Breh



Parallax said:


> as well as how fast Hip Hop culture is and how it constantly changes up.



This. real shit


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2012)

Haters gonna hate  

Go back to that shit.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2012)

Skyzoo is so slept on its borderline criminal.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2012)

how are we hating?  It's a good album, a really good album but no classic.  Don't use that term so loosely mate


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2012)

I have been listening to it religiously since its release. If that's not makings of a classic i dont know what it  Its standing the test of time pretty well


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2012)

Vault's wearing a supes sig. He has no opinion in here.

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51e1gIkzHgk[/YouTube]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2012)

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4xYGFc9Yw4[/YouTube]


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2012)

PB im a Supes fan, infact im a massive comic book fan.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2012)

Supes is great

3 years isn't holding up well against father time Vault


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 13, 2012)

I've just started fucking with A$AP Mob. Mad I put them off for a while.


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2012)

yeah indeed

that joint got played quick


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> PB im a Supes fan, infact im a massive comic book fan.



Imma comic book fan too I never fucked with supes tho.

Hope this film flops  just fucking around..but what's with attaching nolan's name to it tho? Suddenly people assume everything's Nolan is great. What the fuck?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2012)

I think we all should post in this thread more often even if not hip hop related..we kinda just left this shit.to the flies..I miss them days when I actually checked for this section just to jump in this thread..

Eh..


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah not many people around in the thread  Kinda sad. I have gotten alot of good music thanks to this thread.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2012)

@vault that tdkr ain't aging well breh..watched that shit last week again and the amount of grievances I have with it went through the roof..I still fuck with it..but breh..


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I think we all should post in this thread more often even if not hip hop related..we kinda just left this shit.to the flies..I miss them days when I actually checked for this section just to jump in this thread..
> 
> Eh..



i feel you my dude
lotta cats left though, like masa escobar

and KN


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2012)

who coppin that new KN though?

TrappinBall Z out this week


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 13, 2012)

I really woulda liked to have heard KN's "young goku" track tho..

Damn..IIRC it was on j. Cole's young simba beat


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fYxCrugJj_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Dec 13, 2012)

God bless him


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, this thread doesn't get as much posts because we pretty much strictly talk about music, but I wouldn't mind talking about other things. I mean that's how most threads are. Take the NBA thread for example.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Sup bro. Who do you listen to?



lloyd banks,talib kwalib,eminem, 50(mostly his first and second album), the game, drake, phanatik, ambassador, lupe fiasco and most times hiphop of the period from 96 to 06.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2012)

TrappinBall Z, hahahaha thats cold man


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 13, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> lloyd banks,talib kwalib,eminem, 50(mostly his first and second album), the game, drake, phanatik, ambassador, lupe fiasco and most times hiphop of the period from 96 to 06.



You have much to learn.


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 13, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> lloyd banks,*talib kwalib*,eminem, 50(mostly his first and second album), the game,* drake*, phanatik, ambassador,* lupe fiasco* and most times hiphop of the period from 96 to 06.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 13, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> You have much to learn.



i am willing to learn.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gSkocU5YsHU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]puHyO5JNOE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ip2lWRxplqg[/YOUTUBE]

Damn son

Damn


----------



## Bleach (Dec 13, 2012)

I was half expecting Busta to make some Clannad reference like he watched the show or something. I would have been surprised and mind fucked if he did


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2012)

No, but Joell Ortiz watches My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, which is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eFQcyAHCT9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 14, 2012)

That was a smooth track

One of the youtube comments "Jaden go hom you're high"


----------



## Sloan (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Sloan (Dec 14, 2012)

All this Ice I'm just living the life bad bitch wanna give me head like lice

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsCcjstprgE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Dec 14, 2012)

Why is Jaden Smith getting those beats.

Holy connections batman.

Those lyric are fucking awful though, even if he can kinda somewhat flow.

Again I repeat those beats


----------



## Tash (Dec 14, 2012)

Sloan said:


> This is better.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 14, 2012)

Didn't think I'd see Kendrick with Dido but if Eminem can do it why can't he  ?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2012)

Tash said:


> Why is Jaden Smith getting those beats.
> 
> Holy connections batman.
> 
> ...


when its a choice between getting in big willie's good graces or making beats for some busted ass nobody scrub there it is no choice at all


----------



## Tash (Dec 14, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> when its a choice between getting in big willie's good graces or making beats for some busted ass nobody scrub there it is no choice at all



Busted ass nobody scrub named Jay Z let's use his full title.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 14, 2012)

Tash said:


> Busted ass nobody scrub named Jay Z let's use his full title.



missed the point


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 14, 2012)

Dude reminds me a lot of Nujabes 

Check him out 

[YOUTUBE]rbOTBbYnp2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow...eerie, a lot of my lyrics are similar to Kendrick's song with Dido...


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2012)

oh god Jaden is horrible as a rapper

but those beats

why must I be tortured in this way


----------



## furious styles (Dec 15, 2012)

Parallax said:


> oh god Jaden is horrible as a rapper
> 
> but those beats
> 
> why must I be tortured in this way



he's the new asap rocky


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 15, 2012)

Wait what the fuck


----------



## Grandia (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 15, 2012)

In before kid starts getting tatted up and acting like a goon.

go 'head jaden


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 16, 2012)

I'ma lowkey have to give Chief Keef's album a listen


----------



## furious styles (Dec 16, 2012)

listen to trinidad's mixtape its way more than 'all gold everything'.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 16, 2012)

Is it worth it though?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 16, 2012)

Trini James' mixtape is al around solid. The shit's nice. I was pleasantly surprised.

that ''one more molly'' track on there is my shit, it stays on rotation.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 16, 2012)

It made it to the album. They sampled the first part of the video as intro for Love Sosa 

Kid must be mad happy, made it to his hero's body of work, that shit will exist forever.


----------



## Honzou (Dec 17, 2012)

That shit is hilarious real talk. 

For those of you who have listened to TI's album who do you think "addresses" was towards? Jeezy? Gucci? I think he was talking about Gucci.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 17, 2012)

I think he's talking about Alley Boy.


----------



## InFam0us (Dec 17, 2012)

at that you don't answer the phone no more tweet.  

but yeah, its about Alley Boy I knew it as soon as I heard it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 17, 2012)

True that. 

But then again, they're the biggest stars in their city as far as trap/dope boy music so its to be expected. Them being close friends probably even makes things worse Gucci been trying to drag T.I. into his beef with Jeezy lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd also listen to any of their shit before most dudes in Atlanta lol.


----------



## InFam0us (Dec 17, 2012)

^same

And I'm still laughing at that tweet 

[YouTube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myxojwq22-Q[/YouTube]

This shit slaps hard.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2012)

That last verse  Damn


----------



## Lulu (Dec 17, 2012)

They the best rapper's from south. Its expected some will try to beef t.i and jeezy to get attention. Speaking of beef, has anyone seen the video of 40 glocc getting beat down by the game's gang? Or the one 50cent is bowling with meek mills chain he snatched from him after the fight at that awards?


----------



## Sloan (Dec 17, 2012)

Isn't it Gunplay's chain...?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh my God, Gunplay got fucked up


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 17, 2012)

T.I. Ft Kendrick Lamar, B.O.B. & Kris Stephens – Memories Back Then

The Wolverine Poster

This song is sooo nice. Should have been on Trouble Man. Kendrick's flow > > > >

Kendrick won this year tbh


----------



## Kameil (Dec 17, 2012)

Quit talking bout old shit and bump this new Toro Y moi. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0_ardwzTrA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> T.I. Ft Kendrick Lamar, B.O.B. & Kris Stephens ? Memories Back Then
> 
> The Wolverine Poster
> 
> ...


Maybe it'll be on the next Trouble Man album. D:


----------



## mariahchan (Dec 17, 2012)

Awesome thread, I've been waiting so long to have an intellectual discussion about hip hop/rap


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 17, 2012)

I haven't realized it until now, but Future has literally put out nothing but hits. For like nearly 2 years.


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2012)

future trash


----------



## furious styles (Dec 18, 2012)

yeah it's a mystery to me why people fuck with future so much, i guess just cause he's like the simplest rapper out .. but fuck it get paper. 

ck


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2012)

cant hate but... yeah future trash ck


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 18, 2012)

Y'all hating on Future?


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2012)

Cubey said:


> *cant hate but*... yeah future trash ck



aint nobody hating mike 

that simple shit aint for everyone


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 18, 2012)

Cubey said:


> future trash


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Ki61QmJKF6U[/YOUTUBE]

Yes


----------



## Sloan (Dec 18, 2012)

Wiz soooooooooo plaine now.  O.N.I.F.C sucked ass.  Cabin Fever 2 was decent at best.  Cabin Fever 1>>>>


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 18, 2012)

The best tracks were either too slow or too fucking fast

Good thing that with Virtual DJ I can fix that shit


----------



## Bleach (Dec 18, 2012)

LongLiveASAP leaked.

ps3 battery

That's 1Train with all them features:  Kendrick Lamar, Joey Bada$$, Yelawolf, Danny Brown, Action Bronson & Big K.R.I.T. (prod. Hit-Boy)

And my God is it amazing. DLing album now. So far people have been saying that it's pretty good.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 18, 2012)

Can I get a link though?


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 18, 2012)

I had a zippyshare one earlier but they took that one down. I don't know how long this will be up 

But EAT


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm eating fam!


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 18, 2012)

The intro goes so hard.

And I just wanna point out that Gunplay snapped on Ghetto Symphany

But Rocky's album leaked damn near a month early. I hate it had to be him


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah the intro is great. Sucks it leaked a whole MONTH early.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szj7efHG-00[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEizosP6PJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 19, 2012)

I DLed seven tracks, they all go hard as fuck. The intro >>>>>


Maan I'm so pissed at J.cole...that dude's debut album wasn't shit compared to his mixtapes and after that, every song he released was dejavu bars and a remedy for insomnia.

He was the same dude that went the hardest on Dead Presidents with his Dead Presidents 2.

How is he just going to fall off harder than J-Kwon


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 19, 2012)

That's the hook right thur.

Oh, Kendrick's album has grown on me HUGE since I last said that there was only 2 or 3 songs I would listen to again.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 19, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szj7efHG-00[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEizosP6PJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 19, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> I DLed seven tracks, they all go hard as fuck. The intro >>>>>
> 
> 
> Maan I'm so pissed at J.cole...that dude's debut album wasn't shit compared to his mixtapes and after that, every song he released was dejavu bars and a remedy for insomnia.
> ...



He's releasing Born Sinner in January. If Miss America is an accurate depiction, it will be a good album. He also has a collab with Kendrick coming next year


----------



## KnightGhost (Dec 19, 2012)

People actually think ASAP rocky album was good? I dont know I liked 2 tracks on it but for the most part it didn't impress me.


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 19, 2012)

To be honest, the only tracks I'm putting on my Ipod are the intro, PMW, fuckin problems, 1 train, and ghetto symphany. Wasn't really feeling the rest of the tracks


----------



## God (Dec 19, 2012)

who got the link?


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 19, 2012)

Check ur inbox fam


----------



## God (Dec 19, 2012)

repped      .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PpsQI6iRx-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sloan (Dec 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19VGJDbZK-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 20, 2012)

Long.Live.A$AP is dope as hell.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 20, 2012)

A$AP is about bangers that exponentially get better when not sober. Good shit.


Also, I forgot this song existed for a minute, glad I remembered while discussing the best Kendrick Lamar verses.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWMnpBMCa2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2012)

Asap's Intro

holy shit


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 20, 2012)

Fuck Kanye for not giving Cyhi more verses on his shit.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]d4xqbouQH-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 20, 2012)

Can anyone hook me up with  link to asap album? xD


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 20, 2012)

link


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 20, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> link



cheers for that.


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhqnvaq6BwA[/YOUTUBE]

Thanks for the Asap Link.


----------



## God (Dec 21, 2012)

that intro is awesome


----------



## God (Dec 21, 2012)

ok solid follow-up from rocky

im still spinnin this shit and you know what, rocky really carving out his own lane right now, this shit is just good, not conscious in much sense of the word, he off that ignorance, but idk it's just enjoyable and fun as shit, good smoking album

its interesting watching rockys progression from last year, he has a lot more high-profile names on this shit, and he didnt keep the same sound from Live.Love. but its still undeniably ASAP

good shit


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2012)

Any of y'all fuck with Dom Kennedy? The Yellow Album is dope as hell


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 21, 2012)

Damn that A$ap Rocky Wild for the Night track go hard.


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 21, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Any of y'all fuck with Dom Kennedy? The Yellow Album is dope as hell



I've only heard My Type of Party and We Ball. Is it worth a listen?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 21, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> I've only heard My Type of Party and We Ball. Is it worth a listen?



It's definitely worth a listen. It's just smooth, reminds me of the 90s for some reason.


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## God (Dec 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OjA_yYdP0oo[/YOUTUBE]

hard as fuck, but... ferg... idk man


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 22, 2012)

One of the best mashup albums of all time:


----------



## Parallax (Dec 22, 2012)

I love Fugazi in ways that I can love few bands

Wu Tang is probably my favorite hip hop unit of all time

I was not a fan of this mash up


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 22, 2012)

Iman Shumpert released a mixtape! Only listened to a few tracks so far (not allowing the tracks to be downloaded in bulk is stupid) but it's pretty chill so far.

NBA's best kept secret.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 22, 2012)

Got my hands on the new ASAP Rocky record. Not sure why, but his affected Southern flow is annoying me now. Possibly because he's not really up to much as an emcee and I'm looking for reasons. 

I've a question... anyone heard of L-Rock, from Philadelphia? I've been listening to hip-hop for a while and I had never heard of him until a few days ago, apparently he made a record in 1990 and that's it as far as what you can get of his. This is why I'm asking though -

[YOUTUBE]MX7cmfrrBOM[/YOUTUBE]

Who the fuck was flowing like this in 1990?  Incredible.. and this 12" seems to be all she wrote.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JeGnKu0tP8[/YOUTUBE]
Welp, he got where he wanted to be.


----------



## Honzou (Dec 23, 2012)

Pretty Flacko (Remix)


This shit bangs.


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 23, 2012)

1 Train could have been one of the GOAT songs if it wasn't for Joey LameA$$ and Action Bronsin


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 23, 2012)

Maybe it's just his voice but I just can't stand listening to him


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 24, 2012)

Long Live A$ap video premiere 

The Wolverine Poster


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> 1 Train could have been one of the GOAT songs if it wasn't for Joey LameA$$ and Action Bronsin



u buggin


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 24, 2012)

Yo Super Mike, is there _any_ hip-hop you don't like?


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2012)

mike defends literally every rapper/ringer possible


----------



## Vice (Dec 24, 2012)

Doesn't like Lupe Fiasco, likes Young Jeezy.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 24, 2012)

Vice said:


> Doesn't like Lupe Fiasco, likes Young Jeezy.







Super Goob said:


> I just like Jeezy and a couple other trap rappers



me, pretty much.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 24, 2012)

Lupe is boring. Vice mad as fuck because his taste in music is as snobbish as the bitches that reject him daily


----------



## Vice (Dec 24, 2012)

You're entitled to like garbage all you want, it's still garbage.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 24, 2012)

Vice mad as fuck cuz he ain't a pretty flacko


----------



## Vice (Dec 24, 2012)

Ain't a what?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 24, 2012)

Google it or something. Or listen to some a$ap. Or some lil B.


----------



## Vice (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't know what it is, but it sounds stupid.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2012)

Mos def started that shit, it cant be stupid


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 24, 2012)

<--------Pretty Flacko


----------



## Vice (Dec 24, 2012)

Doubting very seriously that something so stupid came from Mos Def.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2012)

Thats one of his nicknames  PRETTY FLACKO


----------



## Vice (Dec 24, 2012)

I've never heard of him refer to himself as such, but oh well. Talib Kweli is superior to him in every way anyway.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2012)

This started during the Blackstar era so yeah his been calling himself that for awhile. Yet Mos Def always shows him up on their blackstar stuff


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 24, 2012)

Mos > Talib

That reminds me, I didn't like Attack the Block too much, but I only listened to it once.


----------



## Vice (Dec 24, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Mos < Talib



Corrected that for you. You used the wrong symbol, it happens sometimes.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah Brother Ali is really mediocre (at least sonicaly), but I haven't sat and actually listened to it. I'll give it another chance.

Pretty sure I made up a word there. I don't like how it sounds is what I'm sying.


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2012)

he has die hard fans when really it's just "political blah blah everyone should be nice blah blah struggle struggle boring production"

how is this quality


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 24, 2012)

Keef album rides if you take it for what it is. music to get ''turnt up'' to.


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2012)

there's dudes that know what they're doing (Q, Jeezy, Cam) and dudes that dont (Keef, random no name generic)

yeah... no 

also this dude vice mad af


----------



## Tash (Dec 24, 2012)

Vice said:


> I've never heard of him refer to himself as such, but oh well. Talib Kweli is superior to him in every way anyway.



They're both really good emcee's that I'm a fan of, so I won't say one is straight up better than the next

but

Mos Def _clearly_ shows more variety than Kweli, like that's not even an subjective thing.

So what I'm saying is this is a silly post.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2012)

I heard jeexy


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 24, 2012)

But seriously tho, if you guys wanna feel Keef's music at it's best

play that shit when you're cleaning or use it as background music when you're playing COD or any other games

You gon see breh, as soon as you get in a killing/winning spree you gon find yourself going: 

''I be ballin so damn hard, I swear I think that I'm Kobe''


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2012)

More trap for ysll nigs


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 25, 2012)

What do people here think of Driicky? I downloaded his mixtape "Ya Gotta Start Somewhere" and I like it. I love his voice and his flow, delivers well. Has some real killer beats as well, which I'm always a sucker for.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't know him and I think the name is stupid.

Post a song so I can see what he's about.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 25, 2012)

He's the "Snapbacks & Tattoos" guy, which is a song I'm actually not a fan of.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 25, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> I already knew this, but I'm reminded and shocked that you don't listen to Lupe. Outside of Cudi he's probably my favourite hip-hop/rap artist of all time. Cudi will always be my favourite because he got me through some dark times in my life and his music started my exploration of hip-hop & rap to begin with.
> 
> Haven't listened to 1train yet. Just downloaded the Keef album, preparing for the worst.



It's not that I don't listen to Lupe, it''s just I find him very overrated. He has some good stuff, but a lot of his stuff is just boring to me a lot of the time. I do like F&L and The Cool a lot though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 25, 2012)

Driiky is straight, I'll give that mixtape a listen. I liked Snapbacks and Tattoos as a mainstream joint.

My favorite Jeezy joint right now is......


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 25, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Driiky is straight, I'll give that mixtape a listen. I liked Snapbacks and Tattoos as a mainstream joint.



The Atlantian respects my hip-hop interests.  I feel validated as a fan of rap music.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 25, 2012)

Lol, I'm not even from Atlanta, even though I'm here a lot.

Also where is everyone here from? Different regions can explain different tastes in music.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 25, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Lol, I'm not even from Atlanta, even though I'm here a lot.



Thank you for killing my dreams instead of going along with it.

Out of curiosity, what state are you from?

==EDIT==

Err... Australian hip-hop...

We consist of Hilltop Hoods and 360... Not very inspiring music to say the least.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm from Georgia bro, I just don't live in Atlanta. I live in an even more ratchet city. Macon GA.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 25, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I'm from Georgia bro, I just don't live in Atlanta. I live in an even more ratchet city. Macon GA.



Being an Australian, I am quite ignorant regarding American geography.  Where is Ratchet city? Google didn't help...


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 25, 2012)

Macon > Atlanta in terms of ratchet behavior. That's where I'm at currently. Well actually I'm in Atlanta right now for the holidays.

Ratchet = ghetto, ignorant, etc


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 25, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Macon > Atlanta in terms of ratchet behavior. That's where I'm at currently. Well actually I'm in Atlanta right now for the holidays.
> 
> Ratchet = ghetto, ignorant, etc



Thank you for explaining ratchet, I didn't have a clue.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 25, 2012)

Pretty sure ratchet came from ignorant people fucking up the word wretched


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 25, 2012)

That's so incredibly sad... But awesome at the same time.

Either way, doesn't stop me from holding your hip-hop opinions in high regard :smileywiththemonocle


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2012)

this conversation is hilarious


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 25, 2012)

At least I knew that Atlanta is a respectable hip-hop city.  That and Chi-city... I think.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 25, 2012)

Lax what's up with that Cali scene?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 25, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> I'm from Georgia bro, I just don't live in Atlanta. I live in an even more ratchet city. Macon GA.



Hehehe I only know of that place because of The Walking Dead game.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 25, 2012)

Macon be home to some musical greats. Otis Redding, The Allman Brothers, Jason Aldean, and many more. The city I'm actually from is the the home of a few musical greats as well. And we all know Atlanta is full of "rappers" lol.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 25, 2012)

Mike you from mactown? 

that's where the crips stay at in georgia, no?

in fact that's Jeezy's stomping grounds


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 25, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Mike you from mactown?
> 
> that's where the crips stay at in georgia, no?
> 
> in fact that's Jeezy's stomping grounds



Yeah, crips are deep here. Jeezy shot that Just Right video I posted earlier in Macon.

<insert Mike's a crip jokes here>

I don't remember if that was this thread or not


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 25, 2012)

yea, I know the get right video was in macon and I know the crips are deep there

Jeezy from hawkinsville but he earned his stripes in macon and that's what he calls home though he reps atlanta

and yeah it was in this thread where we used to say you're a crip and now you basically just confirmed you're from one of the crips' headquarters.

we were right all along.


----------



## God (Dec 25, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> My favorite Jeezy joint right now is......


----------



## God (Dec 25, 2012)

mike really be crippin 

oh and im from queens, ny, bruhs


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 25, 2012)

Jeezy was my first "favorite" artist. Used to bump nothing but the Snowman. First heard him with Boyz in the Hood. J.E.E.Z.Y. might be my favorite track from him


----------



## Honzou (Dec 25, 2012)

Jeezy is my favorite rapper after Andre3K out of Atlanta.


Thug Motivation 101 was the first album I bumped in my car in sophmore year of HS. Bottom of the Map is still one of my favorites.

SuperGoob I remember that Boyz in the Hood album, all of Jeezy's verses were fire.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 25, 2012)

Jeezy is always in my top 5. Thug Motivation 101 is a classic to me.


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 26, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Edit: Crazy thing is, when I was smaller I used to want to crip. It's kinda sad really, I used to think you were supposed to join a gang when you grew up. Like that was just something you did.



 if you grew up in a hard city like salt lake u aint got no choice. i been banging since i was a baby gangsta. now i'ma og on the set, son. you missing out, cuz. smoke weed, fucc hoes, blast toolies, what else you need in life?


----------



## Jado (Dec 26, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JeGnKu0tP8[/YOUTUBE]
> Welp, he got where he wanted to be.



Not quite, he didn't get his dream girl 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH_ASc3vNCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sloan (Dec 26, 2012)

No one from Toronto?  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YUJP-whvaE[/YOUTUBE]

This bangs haaaaaaaaaard, Heck even Chief had a pretty decent verse.


----------



## Michael (Dec 26, 2012)

Thoughts on the rap collective Odd Future?


----------



## Jado (Dec 26, 2012)

Sloan said:


> No one from Toronto?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YUJP-whvaE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This bangs haaaaaaaaaard, Heck even Chief had a pretty decent verse.



Not really a huge fan of this, but it does bump pretty hard  and nope not from Toronto. 



Michael said:


> Thoughts on the rap collective Odd Future?



I'll admit I'm not a huge Odd Future Fan, but they are quite good. Tyler's the Creator debut Bastard was really good, Goblin was ok to me. Left Brain is the best producer in the OF Collective, and I like Mellowhype as a group. Earl, to me is the most talented out of all time, and his mixtape had really good wordplay, but he needs a better flow and he needs a track produced by Left Brain. 

As for the others like Dom Genesis and Syd's group, I couldn't get into them.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 26, 2012)

Est. 1989 Pt 2.5 >>>>>>>


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 26, 2012)

Michael said:


> Thoughts on the rap collective Odd Future?



I only care about Tyler, Earl, and Franky

But Tyler needs to drop something before he becomes irrelevant


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 26, 2012)

Wolf was supposed to come out this year.

Also they JUST dropped the OF Tape Vol. 2 earlier in the year dude lol. OF is dope af though. I like pretty much all of them.


----------



## God (Dec 27, 2012)

tylers the weakest


----------



## Michael (Dec 27, 2012)

Jado said:


> I'll admit I'm not a huge Odd Future Fan, but they are quite good. Tyler's the Creator debut Bastard was really good, Goblin was ok to me. Left Brain is the best producer in the OF Collective, and I like Mellowhype as a group. Earl, to me is the most talented out of all time, and his mixtape had really good wordplay, but he needs a better flow and he needs a track produced by Left Brain.
> 
> As for the others like Dom Genesis and Syd's group, I couldn't get into them.



Yeah, apparently Tyler actually compared Earl to Nas.  He's definitely a clever kid, and if you go on RapGenius, some of his songs actually have pretty intelligent meanings that I didn't even detect.

[YOUTUBE]FCbWLSZrZfw[/YOUTUBE]

In the hook he says 
"Something sinister to it
Pendulum swinging slow, a degenerate moving"

RapGenius translated that to 


> It's some very clever nerdplay. In physics, a pendulums motion is said to "degenerate" as friction slowly slows it down. However, the word "degenerate" can also mean an immoral or corrupt person. Earl is describing the pendulums motion as well as saying he is a moral/corrupt person who is becoming more corrupted with time
> 
> OR
> 
> This could possibly be a reference to Edgar Allan Poe?s short story "The Pit and the Pendulum." In the story, a prisoner wakes up to find himself strapped to a wooden board by ropes. When he looks up, he sees a gigantic pendulum swinging slowly back and forth. To his horror, it is also slowly sliding downwards. As the pendulum reaches a point inches above his heart, he is able to break free of the ropes



And to be completely honest, I hadn't even thought about it that way, considering the fact that he calls himself and his crew degenerates all the time. Honestly I just thought he was talking about the fact that him and his crew are all a bunch of cokehead rappers. 

As for Dom G and the others, check these songs out. 
[YOUTUBE]Pt3-hVbqREM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ezCs1QfvWMY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]sFYj8vUIAhM[/YOUTUBE]

I think Mike G killed the last one.
Plus I like the beat. :3


Ausorrin said:


> I only care about Tyler, Earl, and Franky
> 
> But Tyler needs to drop something before he becomes irrelevant



I love me some Frank Ocean, dude. 
I think him and MellowHype do the best collabs.

[YOUTUBE]XFbKwezAr2I[/YOUTUBE]



Super Goob said:


> Wolf was supposed to come out this year.
> 
> Also they JUST dropped the OF Tape Vol. 2 earlier in the year dude lol. OF is dope af though. I like pretty much all of them.



I won't believe any Wolf rumors until I see some official videos or Tweets from Tyler. Unfortunately, it's probably going to drop around May 2013 from what I hear, but I don't take rumors too seriously. 



Cubey said:


> tylers the weakest



I don't think that's entirely true. I think in terms of flow he might be, but he kills his delivery every time. I don't think anyone in the group is weak, but  I think they all need work in some areas.

I think Mike G is heavily underrated and needs more recognition. I think he's  the best rapper in OF. But I'm a huge dickrider.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## God (Dec 27, 2012)

^

...


...



...





srs?


----------



## furious styles (Dec 27, 2012)

raymond 1969 all day. and druggyz wit hoes


----------



## Sloan (Dec 27, 2012)

I went from having to park my bike
To not having a spot to park at night

Juelz killed this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY_djqqGYig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 27, 2012)

Cubey said:


> ^
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Got a feeling we have very different tastes, Cubes.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 27, 2012)

Why am I letting myself get hype for Born Sinner....


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 27, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Why am I letting myself get hype for Born Sinner....



Don't fight the feeling. Cole bout to take over the game 

Cole world, no blanket


----------



## God (Dec 27, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> Got a feeling we have very different tastes, Cubes.



maybe but cmon son
everyone know nightnare on figg was that album's shining star 


oh and cole is trash and everyone itt should stop pretending otherwise


----------



## Sloan (Dec 28, 2012)

Cole is techinically good, I just don't like most his shit.


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, Cole's debut was trash but he some of the greatest mixtapes of this decade. FNL and the Warm Up are classic.

And he can still drop songs like this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2HUd9weoZs[/YOUTUBE]



Cubey said:


> oh and cole is trash and everyone itt should stop pretending otherwise


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 28, 2012)

You can try to defend Cole with his snuggie line

The dude dropped two great mixtapes but his album was one of the biggest disappointments I've listened to.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 28, 2012)

Cubey said:


> maybe but cmon son
> everyone know nightnare on figg was that album's shining star



Whaaaat?

I don't really like it that much.


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2012)

that track was a straight banger tho 

my other favorite i guess is sacrilegious


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 28, 2012)

Blessed, Hands on the Wheel, and Druggys with Hoes again were the best songs on HC tbh


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 29, 2012)

Nightmare on Figg St. was fucking monster, can't understand people hating it.

YO check out my friend's remix with Kendrick's verse from Push thru that Talib Kweli Joint.

It's tooo nasty, I think he sampled a random HnC soundtrack.

someone fix'd it


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 29, 2012)

*Sleeping one ME!!*

one of the more underrated rappers on Strange...


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 30, 2012)

If anyone's interested, wrote a song


*Spoiler*: __ 





> There he sittin bitchin da can of shit presented singeing cannibis
> picture this he can't do shit pills fillin his kitchen cabinets
> gobbled quick  the sickness doctors witnessed hit him with his
> addictin prescriptions inflictin deadly addictions conditions
> ...






Goes to this beat

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ7lwKc0GLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 30, 2012)

Choco about to be the next KN


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 30, 2012)

Nah I ain't gonna shit about record deals 
I just feel like I write decently


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 30, 2012)

didn't read the song, might do it later..just skimmed through it and this caught my eyes and had me laughing:



> It's the price that we pay ay ay ay
> Why's it have to be this way ay say
> It's the price that we pay ay ay ay
> Why's it have to be this way ay say


----------



## God (Dec 30, 2012)

Kyuubi naruto 
Is he still active


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 30, 2012)

I really wanted to hear that Son Goku track lol

I think he still posts in the battledome and stuff


----------



## Bleach (Dec 31, 2012)

KN is active again. He posting in the the library. Just not here lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 31, 2012)

KN never left lol. He just left this thread I'm pretty sure


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Lulu (Dec 31, 2012)

Choco rap's? Dude give me links to download ya song if recorded any. I will listen to any arsenal fans song.lol. What style of hiphop you do choco?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 31, 2012)

I think he just writes


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2012)

He is a perfectionist guys  Trapping Ball Z is still coming out.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 31, 2012)

Please who is kn or what does kn stand 4?


----------



## God (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow son 
Dude really dipped it with the quickness. Why lie about mixtapes n shit in the first place


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 31, 2012)

^Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll drop a mixtape before that dude lol


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe he didnt generate enough buzz to release his mixtape


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 31, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Please who is kn or what does kn stand 4?



Lupe fiasco. 

KN is Lupe fiasco, he has an account on this forum and he's out here fighting the industry and its ways in order to be able to drop his material.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll dl, give it a listen. Don't make me regret this, Cubey


----------



## God (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah uh actually maybe not today
I'll... err.. Let u know later

Or something


----------



## Ausorrin (Jan 1, 2013)

Someone should lowkey drop a mod diss track


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)

This isn't hip hop related at all, but Miguel's album is smooth as fuck.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2013)

One of my favourite album of 2012. Shit's amazing.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)

Gonna play Pussy is Mine to some broads to get them ready for dih dih


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2013)

Better yet, sing use me.  make yourself seem vulnerable til you pounce.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)

They ain't ready


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2013)

Miguel can sing his ass off for real tho

And on that note who're y'alls favorite r&b'ers
C'mon even thugs need some softness in their life 

Lauryn hill
Miguel
Frank ocean


Err shit that's really all I can think of  unless you count syd from the Internet who's really more trip-hop

And I guess the weknd who, while quality, is a bit TOO soft for my liking


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)

If we're talking all time that's too many to list. But my favorite R&B now would probably be

Frank Ocean, Miguel, Alicia Keys......um there's a few more. This isn't a question I get asked often though lol. I guess Usher still makes some decent rnb even though he does a lot of poppy stuff now.

I can't listen to The Weeknd all the time. I just can't.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2013)

That Miseducation of Lauryn Hill.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)

That's one of my favorite albums ever. It may be my most played on my phone lol.


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2013)

Alicia keys is live too doe 

I blame drake


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2013)

I would say Frank and Miguel.  Elle Varner also, she's also hot as fuck.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh yeah! I fucking love Elle Varner dude. I still sing Refill offkey just because.

She's beautiful bruh. Just gorgeous. Definitely my favorite female artist, currently.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2013)

Almost finished reading Curry's Dancing with the Devil, basically a book about how Diddy screwed a number of super stars.

That always happens though. Don is notorious for giving boxers small percentages as well.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)

Only thing I know about Diddy is that he's signs people and never promotes them or release their albums. Where the fuck is Cassie and Day 26? Lol. French Montana is literally the only exception and I don't even associate him with Bad Boy.


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> I can't listen to The Weeknd all the time. I just can't.



I know dat feel


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)

Not to mention dude sounds like he's moaning in a hallway sometimes lol


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Oh yeah! I fucking love Elle Varner dude. I still sing Refill offkey just because.
> 
> She's beautiful bruh. Just gorgeous. Definitely my favorite female artist, currently.



You know where's at. 

Lmao weeknd, I can't listen to him for stretches as well.


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2013)

Too true. My thing is, I don't mind falsettos at all. If you're capable of hitting crazy high notes, that's indicative of your singing capability. But don't m?ke that high-pitched moaning shit your only talent. Dudes like frank ocean (thinking bout u) and usher (climax) can do it too but the weeknd is constantly doing it and he stretches literally every other word for way too long. I like some of his songs but I really have to be in the mood to listen to him, he's not someone I can just throw on like that.

It is what it is tho *shrug*


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)

Exactly, he's talented and made a lot of great songs (The Morning and D.D. are my favorites) but he does that moaning shit way too much 

#iBlameDrake


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Only thing I know about Diddy is that he's signs people and never promotes them or release their albums. Where the fuck is Cassie and Day 26? Lol. French Montana is literally the only exception and I don't even associate him with Bad Boy.



Yeah that's basically what happened to most of the artists who signed on. And he had Curry write a lot of his lyrics.

It's actually very depressing to read .


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2013)

#iblamedrake


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)

Raiden said:


> Yeah that's basically what happened to most of the artists who signed on. And he had Curry write a lot of his lyrics.
> 
> It's actually very depressing to read .



That's a damn shame. At least they're getting paid...?


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2013)

Raiden said:


> Yeah that's basically what happened to most of the artists who signed on. And he had Curry write a lot of his lyrics.
> 
> It's actually very depressing to read .



Lol at people signing with bb in the first place. Labels been irrelevant since big. Aside from diddys mediocre ass himself riding the aftermath of bigs death into fame

Here's a question you never hear: what was your favorite diddy album?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)

I liked....uh....Notorious B.I.G. the Greatest Hits?


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2013)

Press Play.


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2013)

Kn has dropped better shit


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)

I actually remember Press Play lol. They played it on the radio for free


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2013)

It just had expensive production, otherwise that shit was wack.


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2013)

Yknow I really don't think most people realize what a timeless album grodt truly was


----------



## Lulu (Jan 2, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Lol at people signing with bb in the first place. Labels been irrelevant since big. Aside from diddys mediocre ass himself riding the aftermath of bigs death into fame
> 
> Here's a question you never hear: what was your favorite diddy album?



i just have a favorite diddy song... bad boys for life... dont know much bout his albums though


----------



## Lulu (Jan 2, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Yknow I really don't think most people realize what a timeless album grodt truly was


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok idk how it isn't on YouTube but the instrumental was all I find


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> +reps...true. get rich or die trying was/is a classic. its what made me fall in love with fif's music. my fav song was...every single song.i really cant pick a fav song from that album.i luvd even the intro.lol



Thanks breh and yeah, my city was on fire when it dropped, as we're most hoods 

Too bad he can't get it back tho  he's tried if that counts


----------



## Lulu (Jan 2, 2013)

i listened to many men alot and dont push me...funny,before i saw his face,i thought he was white...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2013)

They say i walk around like i got an s on my chest...i love that line so much. Great opening line. But eminem killed it in patiently waiting and dont push me. My favorite songs in his second album valentine's day massacre was: 
ryder music. 
Piggy bank. 
Hate it or love it remix. 
Toy soldier


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 3, 2013)

If you know this song

RAISE YOUR FIST INTO THE FUCKING AIR AND SHAKE YOUR DREADS TILL IT HURTS

[YOUTUBE]JFlFdiATHP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vqJPpyExJCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 3, 2013)

*cannot raise hand*


----------



## God (Jan 3, 2013)

Pac


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 4, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> *cannot raise hand*



Time to catch up mein square

[YOUTUBE]qG4YXFaq4Gg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uPCoBF8V2k8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dilbot (Jan 5, 2013)

Caan I kick it?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC7pRt3kiR8[/YOUTUBE]

Next time tribe comes to Toronto I'm sooo there


----------



## Honzou (Jan 6, 2013)

lmao Cassidy tho 



> THIS WHAT IMA DO TO YOU, KILL YOU IN THE BATTLE THEN WALE CAN SAY A POEM AT YOUR FUNERAL



Link removed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]co3qMdkucM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2013)

Reminds me of The Delicious Vinyl Years


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 6, 2013)

Bringing quality back 

[YOUTUBE]hyiqMoiIR58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2013)

She said is amazing


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 6, 2013)

Big L fellas


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]All92zZILoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cwTs7eHAsfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 6, 2013)

What the fuck was Drake wearing? The glasses and blue shirt were ugly.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw90-BDyPxQ[/YOUTUBE]
surprised nobody posted this.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2013)

Why is Cassidy dissing everyone all of a sudden?  Stick to freestyles and battles.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 6, 2013)

Posting this here because I can:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8KoJQChzA8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2013)

"I ain't Loaded Lux but you bout to get this work!"

That phrase is eternal isn't it?


----------



## God (Jan 6, 2013)

Pink matta breh


----------



## Kameil (Jan 6, 2013)

The entirety of that diss track went in circles diss songs don't hold weight anymore your relevance is stripped if you do that shit, lol you're just reachin automatically if you gotta make a diss track to get back on they're both lame as shit.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2013)

PoinT_Blank pretty much hit it dead on the head (no pun intended), if Meek wanted to save face right now he'd accept a battle.  Even though he'd get his ass handed to him in a doggy bag.


----------



## Cax (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, man. Back to my roots in the MD. Every time I come back to this thread I nostalgia myself hard. Back in the day when us top posters in this thread would have mad convos.. fuck. Ages ago now.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 7, 2013)

Me and my homeboy gonna start to "try" and make beats lol. If I ever make some decent ones I'll post them. I'm also gonna start writing regularly and maybe record some shit.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 7, 2013)

Mider T said:


> "I ain't Loaded Lux but you bout to get this work!"
> 
> That phrase is eternal isn't it?



It's fucking hilarious to me still. So cocky.


----------



## Almondsand (Jan 7, 2013)

Whoever said Cass did not spit crack for 10 mins isn't smart enough and the BARs flew over your brain. Also you must not be from the east coast or the Tri-state area so you won't get the slang with your surburban brain. Any of your Favorite rappers be on Cass dick and if they ain't, he will demolish anyone bar for bar. That's what real hip hop is about and he cooked all the old school beats as he should. Those beats were hip hop beats and much better than any of the shit I seen posted in this thread.


----------



## Honzou (Jan 7, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> Big L fellas



Fucking love this guy

"Everybody wanna be like Mike, but Mike wanna be like L"


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2013)

All my nostalgia 

[YOUTUBE]vfGa9lqevb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3d8N6JdxaRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lulu (Jan 7, 2013)

I thought we was suppose to discuss hip hop? Why we just posting songs instead?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 7, 2013)

Songs can prompt discussion


----------



## God (Jan 7, 2013)

Mike boutta get on his kn shit


----------



## Ausorrin (Jan 7, 2013)

dead at this tbh


----------



## Lulu (Jan 7, 2013)

Ausorrin said:


> dead at this tbh


 


Super Goob said:


> Songs can prompt discussion



dont get me wrong,i did not mean it in a bad way


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 8, 2013)

If anyone wants to hook a dude up with some drum kits or some synths for FL then blow up my pms please


----------



## Almondsand (Jan 8, 2013)

This thread is the worst for hip hop... no discussion at all even though there is much going on. You guys are simply geeks fraudn


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 8, 2013)

Have Wale read a poem at you funeral


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng3Hp9sW2X4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzYszxBmtVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Almondsand (Jan 9, 2013)

"I might had turned to Christ like Tebow/ but Jail was the only time I hung around a C.O *Ross Grunt*" 

Tebow a devout Christian follower, was QB to the Denver Broncos which is located in C.O (Colorado).. Cassidy Bars destroy anything any of your favorite rappers can come up with and he got much more. None of those dudes on URL can touch him.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 9, 2013)

Cassidy old and his time is gone. I'll pass.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 9, 2013)

#icantevenblamedrake


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2013)

Honzou said:


> My favorite videogame on the innanets. lol When the stripper hits the ground tho
> 
> Link removed



The song is amazing doe


----------



## Shizune (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey guys, Grammy-winning veteran rapper Eve released the video for her song She Bad Bad yesterday, signaling her return to hip hop. Her long-awaited fourth album, Lip Lock, is slated for a 2013 release, making it her first album in eleven years. Here's the video. Anyone else stoked? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEqpRByKWeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 9, 2013)

I haven't even heard the song. I'll listen to it later I guess.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]es-B_PCFyDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Jan 9, 2013)

Vault said:


> The song is amazing doe



It is, I love it 'cause the heaux love it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 9, 2013)

True, twerk is on fire sale when Bandz a Make Her Dance plays


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1g8VoT8AOjU[/YOUTUBE]

Funny how everyone but Mic Geronimo blew the fuck up a couple of years later.


----------



## God (Jan 10, 2013)

Ghost with them jokes


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]g_mBgBh5gYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTKI2SjX44w[/YOUTUBE]
Such a good song.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ndb-GVlnVxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 11, 2013)

After listening to Trouble Man again......I really like it even more. I still don't like Ball that much (I'll fucking love it in the club though) and Cruisin. But it's really good.

[King
Trap Muzik]
Urban Legend/Trouble Man

All that other shit


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Blαck (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2013)

Because of the next song.


----------



## fireking77 (Jan 11, 2013)

Who's keen for  Juelz Santana Mixtape?


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 11, 2013)

SWERVEEEEE


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 11, 2013)

Bruh me too. Listen to 1999 and changed my whole perspective of him. It really rides. Waves is my favorite track.


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2013)

Recommend me some ugk
Im not up on them


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uu5P4pOUuYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 11, 2013)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]uu5P4pOUuYk[/YOUTUBE]



Mein Square


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2013)

Back when music was music 

Which is why I usually stick with old school 

[YOUTUBE]YBNBmfhMF6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cdSeKZ5KbEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 12, 2013)

Time to make a playlist. I'll call it The Time Machine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2013)

I call it quality


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 12, 2013)

I think we should do a thing where we vote for our top 10 albums every year going back as far as Rap/Hip-Hop is relevant. Or at least post our lists. Would spark some decent discussion and maybe some of us will get put on to some stuff we haven't heard before.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2013)

Let's do a podcast 

Get some activity going in the section 

Especially when it comes to finding new music


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 12, 2013)

I'd be down for that. Seriously.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 12, 2013)

Is Illmatic considered the number 1 consensus best hip-hop/rap album of all time here too?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't know. Illmatic is definitely great, but I wont call it the greatest of all time for a few reasons. Music is subjective. And what I like changes nearly every day. Sometimes I'll listen to Kendrick all day, and then go without listening for a couple of weeks.

Personally, it's kind of hard for me to put older albums at the top of my lists mostly because I don't relate to them as much. They weren't made for me nor did it come out when I was coming up. When I'm older I'll probably be calling GKMC the best album ever.

But this is all slightly ironic I guess because I've been listening to illmatic on repeat for the last hour lol.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> Is Illmatic considered the number 1 consensus best hip-hop/rap album of all time here too?



I'd say it is from a constructive PoV just as a complete musical piece with structure, personally though The Blueprint is the best rap album I've listened to. And if not that, Reasonable Doubt. Just because those have stronger singles records and overall production.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 12, 2013)

What happened to miseducation of lauren hill? Just saying


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]q-OKc7W99oI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 12, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> What happened to miseducation of lauren hill? Just saying



What                         ?


----------



## Deweze (Jan 12, 2013)

That new Kweli is crazy


----------



## Ausorrin (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh gawd. 

Pink Matter Remix feat. Big Boi. Hopefully we get another Outkast album again


----------



## Honzou (Jan 15, 2013)

Yo this Joey Bada$$ is nice. DJ Premier is a genius
[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/MeUrurC0mZo[/YOUTUBE]


edit-youtube embed not working but here's the HNHH Link


----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 15, 2013)

The Underacheiver's mix tape is gonna be pretty dope
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJv_I2dyXXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gain (Jan 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HFBWQa6D2Zk[/YOUTUBE]

it mixes pretty well


----------



## Soca (Jan 16, 2013)

props for work put into that


----------



## Wicked (Jan 16, 2013)

Soulja Boy


----------



## Lulu (Jan 16, 2013)

What bout soulja boy?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 16, 2013)

He's fucking Diamond. Lucky asshole.


----------



## Soca (Jan 16, 2013)

diamond....?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 16, 2013)

From Crime Mob. Diamond is fine as hell.


----------



## Soca (Jan 16, 2013)

oh ok 

does she still make music lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 16, 2013)

Um, I think she still makes tracks occasionally. I haven't listened to her stuff in a while though, so I can't really say.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 16, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> What bout soulja boy?



He has some good music.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 16, 2013)

Running out of places to post, weeaboo?


----------



## Soca (Jan 16, 2013)

last song I heard from her was rock your hips which was ages ago, she looked hella fine in that video tho


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 16, 2013)

She still is. She still is.


----------



## Soca (Jan 16, 2013)

sheesh and she's with soulja boy now huh, wonder how that happened lol


----------



## Wicked (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Bleach (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ZwTGV4Mwn5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Jan 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7m842BfB5m8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2013)

lol Chief Keef, I didn't know his was 17 though.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 21, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Talking about this? [YOUTUBE]6ScQl5_GQao[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not a good week for Chicago rappers



The hell is he doing at the inauguration event anyway? So many of his songs criticize the government and he even criticizes Obama in Words I Never Said. His songs may be decent but he seriously has no business to be invited  . Unless Obama loves him...

But I heard he got kicked off for the things he was saying against Obama or because he was just singing the same song again for 30 minutes...


----------



## Soca (Jan 21, 2013)

noo lupe 

what the hells the matter with him now adays


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jan 21, 2013)

The band played a full set, he just rapped the first verse from Words I Never Said over and over again.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]a78s9kV15fs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Jan 22, 2013)

SLiiiiiiiiiime Flu 3 drops tonight!!


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 22, 2013)

My skin itches everytime a rapper recites, and when he's through with his verse I'm all covered in fleabites. - Eminem 

I'll love you forever if you tell me what song that is.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Gllv-ddZHCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you. 

It's weird, but I've been really on Infinite lately. Makes me wish he would have stuck with that style. I still love his rapping style, but Infinite was always going to be the best.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Jan 23, 2013)

Been listening to this a lot lately


----------



## Ausorrin (Jan 24, 2013)

J. Cole's album got pushed back. No surprise there 



And i Just started listening to Jay Electronica da Gawd. I think I like him better than Kendrick


----------



## Soca (Jan 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qL1B_r9nC9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Jan 24, 2013)

why is 2 chainz relevant to anything..dude sucks ass


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 24, 2013)

2 Chainz is funny as hell.


----------



## Honzou (Jan 24, 2013)

Lil' Reese-Traffic (Remix)ft. Young Jeezy, Twista

obscure ones


----------



## Soca (Jan 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BysVzAnR9MY[/YOUTUBE]

forever I live long


----------



## Deweze (Jan 25, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> why is 2 chainz relevant to anything..dude sucks ass



Keeping comedy alive in hiphop, he's important


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 26, 2013)

Its surprisin how i throw lines like Joe Theismann, franchisin then pause for rap Hiesman...


----------



## abstract (Jan 27, 2013)

one of the three illest hip hop songs I've heard in the last 12 months.  these guys squad up on this beat like wu-tang circa 1994  


[YOUTUBE]jEX4o-Ww888[/YOUTUBE]



holy crap.  this album isn't a home run but it's got some real strong points.


----------



## Ausorrin (Jan 27, 2013)

Kendrick one fam!!!

Anyone catch his performances on SNL. He did Swimming Pools and Poetic Justice. They were both good with live bands


----------



## Ausorrin (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jan 27, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> why is 2 chainz relevant to anything..dude sucks ass


lol that's what I said.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 27, 2013)

Poetic Justice on SNL was so fucking smooth


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 28, 2013)

my hoes, they do drugs


----------



## Soca (Jan 28, 2013)

ya'll see the story about chris brown and frank ocean getting into a fight?


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Jan 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lkibu39C20[/YOUTUBE]

Lil B laying down the truth


----------



## Soca (Jan 28, 2013)

._.

stahp


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, Chris Brown in a fucking down spiral lol.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 28, 2013)

chris brown so intent on fighting everyone. I will respect his thugnificence when he fights either fifty cent or eminem.


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2013)

> chris brown so intent on fighting everyone. I will respect his thugnificence when he fights either fifty cent or eminem.



okay not to ruin your view on life
but eminem isn't exactly some super hard individual

im fairly sure chris brown would beat eminem in a fight
call me crazy


----------



## αce (Jan 28, 2013)

and ricky ricky ross getting shot at
funny shit


----------



## Lulu (Jan 28, 2013)

Rick ross got shot at and the shooters missed? God loves rick ross cos if that aint a miracle i dunno wat is. 
@Ash,i feel eminem can hold his own against chris breezy.


----------



## Soca (Jan 28, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Yeah, Chris Brown in a fucking down spiral lol.



from what I read it was over some parking spot to, like come on grow up already.



♠Ace♠ said:


> okay not to ruin your view on life
> but eminem isn't exactly some super hard individual
> 
> im fairly sure chris brown would beat eminem in a fight
> call me crazy



aceeeee~uuuuu


----------



## Tash (Jan 28, 2013)

Most cushy probation ever.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Jan 28, 2013)

most hilarious rant ever


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Chocochip (Jan 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj0FOG1384g[/YOUTUBE]

Maaaaaaaaaaaan I miss hungry J. Cole. Too bad Bedtime Story album was no goood.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 29, 2013)

I wouldn't say it was no good. I liked a lot of tracks, but it was very "commercial"-ish to me. And too many tracks that were released earlier. I wanted more new stuff.

Dollar and a Dream III, Daddy's Little Girl, Nobody's Perfect, Never Told, Lights Please, Sideline Story were all quality. I think people are too harsh on the album, partially because Cole was calling it a classic. I also think it just didn't flow very well. And with all those decent tracks, there really wasn't a stand out to me.


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been blarin Oynx alot.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

I heard the Ross shooting was staged man. If it was, I hope he doesn't think he got more street cred because he got shot at, or was trying to get more street cred.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah head the same thing. Ross is already a joke though so it's whatever


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2013)

that's just sad


----------



## Ausorrin (Jan 29, 2013)

RIP Joey Bada$$'s career

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj8wnLKexd4[/YOUTUBE]

The BasedGod felt it necessary


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 29, 2013)

Killa cam staged gettin shot back in 05


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

These guys are dumbasses, what do you get out of staging a shooting? Oh well I still hate Ross either way


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 30, 2013)

That new K-OS album. 

Talk to me people.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2013)

there's a new K-Os album?  Man I'm out of the loop


----------



## Tash (Jan 30, 2013)

I knew BLacks on BLondes was slated to come out but I didn't know it dropped already.

EDIT: w00p got it. Had to go through less porn than I thought I would to get it too. Defo gonna listen to this tomorrow.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jan 30, 2013)

Parallax said:


> there's a new K-Os album?  Man I'm out of the loop



Double album, cuh.


Tash said:


> I knew BLacks on BLondes was slated to come out but I didn't know it dropped already.
> 
> EDIT: w00p got it. Had to go through less porn than I thought I would to get it too. Defo gonna listen to this tomorrow.



I'm going to need that link.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ELGeCUiIXOw[/YOUTUBE]

:rofl


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm with Mike on this one, Sideline Story had too many repeat tracks but wasn't as bad as everyone made it out to be. The disappointment from the hype overshadowed the quality of the record.


----------



## MrMartianMatador (Jan 30, 2013)

Y'all said j cole and I was thinkin j doe. Smh. Busta bust btw. Ross is a fat guy but hey you got to hand it to him. From "everyday I'm hustlin" (still a good song) he upped his vocab flow style and made it work. But staging a shooting? Lol


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_J-h_8dwyiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 31, 2013)

My favourite KRS-One song.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RQjMTGsQUXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sloan (Jan 31, 2013)

*This is the funniest fucking interview I've ever seen LOOOL.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDxzftKd3G0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Feb 1, 2013)

cam'ron was my dude 

I liked the way he made up words after every other verse, I also remember this shit making me laugh so hard when it came out


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 1, 2013)

Just to get some discussion in here, what's everyone's top 10 albums of 2009?


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Feb 1, 2013)

Cam'ron's possibly the funniest guy in Hip-Hop. Seriously. He started "U mad" and "no homo".



Also, 2009? Pretty random year, but it holds significance to me because that was when I really started getting into Hip-Hop, like all the new school artists that were rising to prominence then. Wale, Curren$y, Pac Div etc. Before I was just listening to older and some backpacker stuff. 2009 was when I realised that A LOT of good Hip-Hop was still being made. I just hadn't looked hard enough.

I'm going to list mixtapes and albums.

DOOM - Born Like This
Drake - So Far Gone (classic mixtape tbh)
Fashawn - Boy Meets World
J. Cole - The Warm Up
Kendrick Lamar - Kendrick Lamar EP
Kid Cudi - Man on the Moon
Mos Def - The Ecstatic
Pac Div - Church League Champions
Raekwon - OB4CL2
Tanya Morgan - Brooklynati
TiRon - Ketchup
Tyler, the Creator - Bastard

Off the top of my head, these are the ones that stood out to me in '09. Probably missing some but thats what I can remember being good.


----------



## Ausorrin (Feb 1, 2013)

Has anyone seen that Jaide fight on Worldstar? It's all over Twitter


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LSFBUcBC0IE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Feb 1, 2013)

*Took a shower kinda sour cause my favorite group ain't comin with it*

Fuck man I think this last one is K-Os' worst album

And not in the sense of "hey something has to be at the bottom"

There are legit, some crappy songs on this thing

I guess as consolation the last song on the second disc is one of his best songs ever


----------



## Gain (inactive) (Feb 2, 2013)

damn sexy album

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DStdosgmf3o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]STt6OsRD4qY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Ausorrin (Feb 3, 2013)

Not feeling that Drake song tbh


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 3, 2013)

Also I'll post my list when I'm done with these tests and shit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1TbvK9Ljc9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrMartianMatador (Feb 4, 2013)

Fuck 2009? Idk I was overseas only got to certain songs.
The album I remember vividly is kid cudis man on the moon. That's it tho. Sorry....


----------



## Sloan (Feb 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYYiI9XKCwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lightning Strike (Feb 4, 2013)

Does Drake even write his own music/lyrics?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 4, 2013)

Yup                     .


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Chocochip (Feb 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_122Tx8xmg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwleLyD43Hs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=205K9Pim2oE[/YOUTUBE]

Check out their mixtape it's ill.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 6, 2013)

off New Jet City mixtape
smoothest beat of the 2013 (even tho it's been less than two months)

Juicy J with dat flow


----------



## MrMartianMatador (Feb 6, 2013)

Idk about all that but then again I'm not hi atm so it might just be me.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugEHm6YVbMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kisame (Feb 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ao_ApDhanTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shizune (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey guys, just doing an interest check here: how would you feel about a rap tournament? 

Basically, what I would do is compile a list of everyone in the game right now and pair rappers against one another at random. Whichever rapper had the most votes would proceed to the next round, so on and so forth until we've selected our favorite twenty first century rapper.

So what'cha think?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 9, 2013)

that'd be cool.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 9, 2013)

Let's do it

Better than me suggesting lists lol


----------



## Shizune (Feb 9, 2013)

Cool! If you guys could help me get the list together by just typing out every rapper you can think of that's currently in the game (as in putting out music) I'd appreciate it. There's a shit ton of em.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 9, 2013)

Lil B

^
do we even need to list anyone else?


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 9, 2013)

Double post my b but let's just ban Lil B, it's no fair he wins every time especially on his home turf the internet.

He's a super uber type ban shit like metaknight on crack.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 9, 2013)

Off the top of my head


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kendrick Lamar
J. Cole
Jay-Z
Kanye West
Dom Kennedy
Lil Wayne
Big Sean 
Cyhi tha Prynce
Kid Cudi
2 Chainz
Juicy J
Big Krit
Yela Wolf
ASAP Rocky
Joey BadA$$
Lupe Fiasco
Ab-Soul
Childish Gambino
SchoolBoy Q
Drake
Wale
Rick Ross
GunPlay
Meek Mill




and I'm off to a party, so I'm out for a while. Maybe I'll think of more as drunk


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 10, 2013)

anyone check the underachievers I posted?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 10, 2013)

XV 
Tyler the Creator
Earl Sweatshirt 
Mac Miller
Curren$y
Nas
Future
Big Boi
Andre 30000
TI
Ludacris
Brother Ali
Killer Mike
El-P


----------



## Lightning Strike (Feb 10, 2013)

Who's Andre 30000?


----------



## Kisame (Feb 10, 2013)

Eminem would win every battle though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 10, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> Who's Andre 30000?



Andre 3000 on a Molly


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2013)

Alright guys, here's the list of current rappers I've compiled so far. Let me know who I've missed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



2 Chainz
50 Cent
Ab-Soul
Andre 30000
Angel Haze
ASAP Rocky
Audra the Rapper
Azealia Banks
Big Boi
Big Krit
Big Sean 
Brianna Perry
Brother Ali
Childish Gambino
Curren$y
Cyhi tha Prynce
Da Brat
Diamond
Dom Kennedy
Dominique Young Unique
Drake
Earl Sweatshirt 
El-P
Eminem
Eve
Future
Gangsta Boo
Gucci Mane
GunPlay
Guyana
Honey Cocaine
Iggy Azalea
J. Cole
Jacki-O
Jay Rock
Jay-Z
Jean Grae
Joey BadA$$
Juicy J
Kanye West
Kendrick Lamar
Kid Cudi
Killer Mike
Kreayshawn
Lil B
Lil Kim
Lil Mama
Lil Wayne
Lola Monroe
Lucci Vee
Ludacris
Lupe Fiasco
Mac Miller
Meek Mill
Missy Elliott
Mykki Blanco
Nas
Nicki Minaj
Nitty Scott
Public Enemy
Rah Digga
Rapsody
Rasheeda
Reema Major
Remy Ma
Rick Ross
Rye Rye
Sasha Go Hard
SchoolBoy Q
Snoop Lion
Snow tha Product
TI
Trina
Tyga
Tyler the Creator
Waka Flocka Flame
Wale
Wiz Khalifa
XV 
Yela Wolf
Yo Gotti
Young B
Young Jeezy


----------



## Ausorrin (Feb 10, 2013)

Drake just won his first grammy!!!!


----------



## Shizune (Feb 10, 2013)

The Grammys this year are a joke.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 10, 2013)

Take Care wins Best Rap Album?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> XV
> Tyler the Creator
> Earl Sweatshirt
> Mac Miller
> ...


That list is full of talent

So why is future on it.

Actually I take that back hes a pretty good producer.


[YOUTUBE]Rvp7fPhcgqE[/YOUTUBE]


Only worth while thing to come out of roth


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 10, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Being popular doesnt mean good
> 
> Ala lil wayne, cheif keef,  flo rida, waka flacka, iggy azelia, plies
> 
> ...



Lil Wayne is the only "popular" artist you listed. 

Future isn't lyrical, at all. Dude is a melodic rapper similar to Cudi.  Just because you don't like him doesn't mean he isn't good. He has talent and his mass appeal is evidence of that.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Lil Wayne is the only "popular" artist you listed.



Cheif keef is popular as fuck in the north and mid west
Flo rida is a mainstream darling despite being utter garbage
Waka flacka and Iggy azelia are popular in the west
Plies might as well be a god in the south 



> Future isn't lyrical, at all. .


Completely agree


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 10, 2013)

Well Plies is from Florida. I'd say that's probably the only reason. I haven't heard anything from Plies since he was on Jeezy's joint.


----------



## αce (Feb 10, 2013)

lol drake beat nas for best rap album
grammys be grammying


----------



## Ausorrin (Feb 11, 2013)

Frank Ocean won a grammy too!!!

I bet Chris Brown salty as hell


----------



## Lulu (Feb 11, 2013)

lecrae got a grammy too.  . Been listening to his gravity album for 3 days straight.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 11, 2013)

As for my top 10 for 2009

Man on the Moon: End of Day
Asleep in the Bread Aisle
The Blueprint 3
The Warm Up
Bastard
So Far Gone (someone reminded me about this, we played it every fucking day in school)

That's off my head, I'd have to look up some to finish the list lol


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2013)

2009 from the top of my head for me it was 

Only Built 4 Cuban Linx 2
The Ecstatic
Last Kiss
Slaughterhouse 


Maybe Loso's Way, maybe.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 11, 2013)

Truth is I only brought up this list because I wanted to start some Cudi talk lol


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2013)

Never listened to Cudi before haha


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 11, 2013)

Really? That's strange lol. Completely foreign to me


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2013)

I know back then he was generating a lot of buzz however i never gave him the time of day to properly sit down and listen to some of his work. But then he sorta just faded and i thought to myself he must have been a bit overrated if he fell off quick like that lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 11, 2013)

I think it was mostly because of WZRD. I'm looking forward to Indicud and MotM 3


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, with Cudi there's pretty much those that love him and those that hate him. That's it lol. His shit is just fun to sing along to for me and his shit just sounds good.


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah i will give him a miss lol


----------



## Sloan (Feb 11, 2013)

Vault said:


> Yeah i will give him a miss lol



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13NvmPybDfs[/YOUTUBE]

Mixtape of the year for 2012?


----------



## Bleach (Feb 12, 2013)

Indicud has a release date of Aprl 23rd and here's the tracklist:



My God... those features..... if this is true anyway.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 12, 2013)

New J.Cole EP. A few unreleased tracks


----------



## Lightning Strike (Feb 12, 2013)

I can't wait for Indicud.

Really can't wait for it, must have it now!


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah man, I'm so hyped for it. Might be seeing Cudi/Kendrick/Floss/some others in concert over Spring Break. Hopefully anyway.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Feb 12, 2013)

Never been to a rap concert. Little hesitant over most of the footage I've seen on YouTube & stuff of live concerts, the quality doesn't seem to be there.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 12, 2013)

My boy has been to hundreds of concerts. Says the energy is live if you have decent spots


----------



## Sloan (Feb 12, 2013)

Trap God 2 bumpin.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1XBqzu888Hg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]gXwY4AaqBHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2013)

I ain't been rapping like common since


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> My boy has been to hundreds of concerts. Says the energy is live if you have decent spots



I've never seen a hip hop act live that's honestly impressed me.  I've had fun but I've never walked out going "wow" like I have for some rock groups


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2013)

Jay-z/eminem live was pretty dope, lot of energy there. However, Rock concerts usually have far more.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 14, 2013)

From what I've heard, Nicki Minaj is supposed to be outstanding live, too.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2013)

I just want her naked.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2013)

I shudder to think what she's going to look like in 10 years


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2013)

Also, if it hasn't been said yet, thank god JT is back to releasing shit


----------



## Sloan (Feb 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q09TZ9O0x4Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Space Jam (Feb 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QXO4f1x9Juo[/YOUTUBE]
New Ghostface


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 15, 2013)

For the first time in a long time i'm feeling a Cole track

that shit nice


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix8kLAPQsjE[/YOUTUBE]

THIS DOEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMYq6vCZLew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 17, 2013)

SO for all of you in this thread whos your favorite rapper/hip hop artist? For me its the dude in my set


----------



## Sloan (Feb 17, 2013)

Classic Papoose.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLklnMWl63k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPQWMU5RYcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 17, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> For the first time in a long time i'm feeling a Cole track
> 
> that shit nice



Might have something to do with him not singing on his own hook lol


----------



## Sloan (Feb 17, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> SO for all of you in this thread whos your favorite rapper/hip hop artist? For me its the dude in my set



Eminem
Tha Joker
Nas
Cassidy
Papoose
Young Jeezy
Gucci Mane
French Montana
Hopsin
The Game(Earlier stuff)
Juicy J
Juelz Santana
Lil wayne(Earlier stuff)
Don Trip

Iunno just off the top of my head.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 18, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> SO for all of you in this thread whos your favorite rapper/hip hop artist? For me its the dude in my set


Like I said in  thread, Talib Kweli.  He was the first rapper I listened to that made me really appreciate the hip hop culture.  

Now if we're talking "The Illest", then I'm going with Black Thought.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 18, 2013)

Lil Wayne's bar about Emmett Till... 

It's now gone past indifference for me. I hate this baboon.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 19, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> SO for all of you in this thread whos your favorite rapper/hip hop artist? For me its the dude in my set



Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 19, 2013)

Ghostface Killah or Big L


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Honzou (Feb 20, 2013)

New Juicy ft. The-Weeknd   -One of Those Nights

 The Weeknd man


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fQJjAkjljIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't know if this was posted yet


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 21, 2013)

Kendrick Lamar and Wale are my favs right now. Even "Nas" stated that we should look out for Kendrick! Guys a beast. Love Wale for his poetic feel and Kendrick for his story telling.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 24, 2013)

Just heard a future and lil wayne song I liked

I feel so dirty now


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone checked out The Coup's "Sorry to Bother You" from last year? Any good?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acT_PSAZ7BQ[/YOUTUBE]

That's really different from their earlier works, but I really liked this one. Boots Riley, one of the best rappers ever, is as awesome as ever and the song's catchy as fuck. The other one, "THe Magic Clap", didn't impress me much, though. Was very mediocre, but hopefully it'll grow on me.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 26, 2013)

Decent tune that, I'm a big fan of their earlier stuff and didn't know they'd done anything recently, good looking out.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Feb 26, 2013)

Nujabes - Luv(sic) Grand Finale/Part 6


----------



## Shizune (Feb 26, 2013)

If you haven't heard of Nitty Scott, MC you need to check her out. I think she's got more potential than anybody we've seen in a really long time.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHyIMj1OCCE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybDYBtes800[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 26, 2013)

Boom


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 26, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> SO for all of you in this thread whos your favorite rapper/hip hop artist? For me its the dude in my set



If you include groups, De La Soul/Jurassic 5/ATCQ

Artists I'd go for Talib Kweli/Lauryn Hill/Plan. B


----------



## Kameil (Feb 26, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> If you haven't heard of Nitty Scott, MC you need to check her out. I think she's got more potential than anybody we've seen in a really long time.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHyIMj1OCCE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybDYBtes800[/YOUTUBE]



I honestly don't think her shit is good she's just another just so happen to rap femcee that i'd fuck.


----------



## Shizune (Feb 26, 2013)

Kameil said:


> I honestly don't think her shit is good she's just another just so happen to rap femcee that i'd fuck.



I feel like your problem here is prioritizing "I'd fuck her" over her lyrics.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 26, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> I feel like your problem here is prioritizing "I'd fuck her" over her lyrics.



she's still more appearance than bars she's a snore man.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nNx5YbpOGAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 27, 2013)

I feel Childish Gambino's flow at times

But it has nothing today with Troy and Abed thing


----------



## Deweze (Feb 27, 2013)

New Krit is too funky


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 1, 2013)

New Cudder, Indicud drops 4/23/13


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]PyQum9U_7Uc[/YOUTUBE]

So fuck all of current music right now 

I'm going back into my time machine


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## LayZ (Mar 1, 2013)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So fuck all of current music right now
> 
> I'm going back into my time machine


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RgyDpXkZfXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ZYb_8MM1tGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MjYnMTVsxgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Justice (Mar 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAuzToHlxBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ubereem (Mar 1, 2013)

That A$AP Ghetto Symphony.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HFc0iVlCEPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sloan (Mar 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8pG1mG7BeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Mar 5, 2013)

Finally a knew fucking battle
Ars-Charlie Clips
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CktDu6bJgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Mar 6, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> I can't wait for Indicud.
> 
> Really can't wait for it, must have it now!



I hope it's good, I really don't like any of the singles.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 7, 2013)

New Drake- 5 AM in Toronto


----------



## Ausorrin (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh shit. Drake about to take over the game again. Lowkey firing shots at Pusha, Chris Brown, and the Weeknd.

Drizzy da Gawd


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 9, 2013)

Was wondering if I could be a part of this? 

Hip Hop & Battle rapping have always been a passion of mine. I started writing bars back when I was 12, but they started out as generic inverse rhymes. But I honed my skills, read up on many books on hip hop online, such as the one written by Kool Moe Dee, observed and analyzed how all time greats like Rakim, Big Daddy Kane, LL, Run DMC, Gang Starr, N.W.A., Kool G Rap, amongst others, played with more complex rhyming patterns. It helped me to revise my technique and I continued to improve thanks to those influences(I've written a whole lot of shit waiting for opportunity). 




Sloan said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8pG1mG7BeI[/YOUTUBE]



Possibly the best East Coast posse cut of all time. One of my definite favorites. Big & LL killed it.



Honzou said:


> Finally a knew fucking battle
> Ars-Charlie Clips
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CktDu6bJgk[/YOUTUBE]



Was waiting for this shit! I really like Arsonal, and while I know a lot of people hate on him, I actually think he's pretty skilled. Ima watch this shit now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]U1hzuXn9-KI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pWoyJw6AN8k[/YOUTUBE]

*puts CNN back on iPod*


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3Tbg-nE3Jw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F41m_ywC0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]es-B_PCFyDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Table (Mar 9, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> New Drake- 5 AM in Toronto



oooh I like this.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 9, 2013)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]es-B_PCFyDc[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]1njR8DgS3tg[/YOUTUBE]

Died 16 years ago today - still a different class.


----------



## Honzou (Mar 9, 2013)

erictheking said:


> [YOUTUBE]pWoyJw6AN8k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *puts CNN back on iPod*



'Ye is fool for that beat. N.O.R.E. did his fucking thing.



Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]es-B_PCFyDc[/YOUTUBE]



Hunt me or be hunted, I got 357 ways to simmer saute/I'm the winner all day, lights get dimmer down Biggie's hallway/ my forte causes Caucasians to say/He sounds demented, car weed scented/If I said it I meant it/call me evil or unbelievable.

R.I.P. Biggie


----------



## itachi0982 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey i made some new beats, check em out and let me know what u guys think 
undecided


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Sloan (Mar 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESjn4YWGnX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qJHEI8fJdiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Mar 11, 2013)

This isn't hip hop related but Justin Timberake's 20/20 experience is streaming on Itunes right now for free.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wrKlaClMbCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2013)

hell yeah

what a throwback.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 12, 2013)

It's funny how dated J. Cole has gotten for me. I used to really dig his work, and know I get bored listening for like 40 seconds.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4fRzE2wXDb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Mar 12, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> It's funny how dated J. Cole has gotten for me. I used to really dig his work, and know I get bored listening for like 40 seconds.



Just wait till his album collab album with Kendrick. I'm expecting very good stuff from that.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 12, 2013)

I hope Born Sinner is good too. Miss America and Power Trip are both really good.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 12, 2013)

A Jay-Z/Chrono Trigger mash-up album. It's amazing, thought a lot of you would enjoy it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 13, 2013)

That gives me an idea 

Time to make a mash up mixtape


----------



## Austin (Mar 13, 2013)

loooooooooooool chrono jigga


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 13, 2013)

Bitch don't kill my vibe Remix ft. Jay Z


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2013)

It gets WILD when this shit plays on the weekend


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]twOK5sXccmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLYB8Z9ggLg&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



> Twelve Reasons To Die, a groundbreaking concept album conceived and created by Adrian Younge that follows Tony Starks (one of Ghostface’s alter egos), as a soldier for the 12 Delucas, a 1960’s-era Italian crime family. But when Starks leaves the family, an epic story unfolds like a vintage horror film with gangster elements. It’s a gritty story of good verse evil that walks the line of the supernatural accented by Ghostface’s grandiose, vivid storytelling."





> During an interview Adrian Younge revealed that Twelve Reasons To Die will serve as the score to a vintage Italian horror film, that takes place in 1968. He also cited RZA and Italian composer Ennio Morricone as two of the inspirations behind his production on the album.



The production is amazing, the song is amazing, the concept sounds amazing, the coverart is amazing, and this picture from the upcomming musicvideo is amazing:



There's no doubt that this'll be THE hip hop album of 2013.

Edit:



That's the cover of the comic book that's beeing released at the same time as the album. I'm so fucking excited about this!


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2013)

Lil Wayne in critical condition after overdose

[YOUTUBE]vuyEgvCVYd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 16, 2013)

Ghostface Killah and Adrian Younge's just released the best hip hop song in close to 20 years with what's probably the coolest concept in a hip hop album ever and people start talking about Lil Wayne.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 16, 2013)

Kendrick Lamar is one of the best new rappers.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 16, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Ghostface Killah and Adrian Younge's just released *the best hip hop song in close to 20 years* with what's probably the coolest concept in a hip hop album ever and people start talking about Lil Wayne.



The track sounds official, but steady on ffs  it's not even the best Ghostface track in 20 years. I'll be checking for it when it drops in a few weeks though, good spot.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 16, 2013)

I think it's by far the best song he's even been involved in. I mean, "Supreme Clientele" is his best album, and an absolute classic, but "Enemies All Around Me" just tears every single song on that album apart. This new song is up there with the best from "The Horns of Jericho", "Liquid Swords", "Kill My Landlord", "Straight Outta Compton", "Raising Hell", "Licensed to Ill" and "Black Sunday". I kow there's a few more songs on youtube, but I'm gonna wait checking out more until I can hear the whole album.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 16, 2013)

I think Ironman is his best album, but I wouldn't put 'Enemies All Around Me' over many tracks on either of his two best pieces of work, e.g. "Nutmeg", "260", "All That I Got is You", etc. The execution on this latest track is top-notch, but it's not as though conceptual music is something novel to Ghostface's catalogue of music is it? 

If you're throwing this into the ring with every track Ghostface has ever been involved in, you're talking about a huge chunk of the best material the Wu-Tang Clan have ever released; including the whole of Only Built for Cuban Linx (with "Verbal Intercourse", one of the best songs ever made in any genre of music) - this debate is dead in the water.

But you're seriously putting it up against every hip-hop song released in the last 20 years?  I thought you would've admitted to using hyperbole to make a point, because that's an absolutely staggering statement, which I have to disagree with as strongly as possible. That would probably have to be the best hip-hop song ever, for me. I wouldn't ever have the time to list every hip-hop song "Enemies All Around Me" isn't as good as.


----------



## Tash (Mar 16, 2013)

I've been wanting to check out this new Killah project for a while.


----------



## Shizune (Mar 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UD9cSYQmc24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone know the best rap with an MJ sample?


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 17, 2013)

Two Jags. said:


> Anyone know the best rap with an MJ sample?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJgFU3U4X_Y[/YOUTUBE]]

Not MJ specifically but it's Jackson Five. There's also a Tribe Called Quest song with a good sample but I can't remember it for nothing right now


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 17, 2013)

Two Jags. said:


> Anyone know the best rap with an MJ sample?


That's easy.

[YOUTUBE]DI-DRbf_AZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2013)

Unbelievable?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 18, 2013)

Not a rap song (still hip-hop I guess), but SWV's Right Here is my favorite MJ sample


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## J Dack (Mar 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtILxBszyf8[/YOUTUBE]
informer


----------



## Shizune (Mar 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zR6ROjoOX0[/YOUTUBE]

IGGY AZALEA'S DEBUT ALBUM, THE NEW CLASSIC, IS OUT IN THE STATES TOMORROW! 

Iggy's three mixtapes thus far have proven she has a great flow as well as a remarkably diverse style, landing her the spot as the first woman ever featured on XXL magazine's freshman cover and heavy backing from veteran rapper T.I. The album should definitely be worth picking up.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 18, 2013)

Iggy is nice to look at, but she's so garbage.


----------



## Shizune (Mar 18, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Iggy is nice to look at, but she's so garbage.



Did you listen to Work? I think it's her best so far. And that's saying a lot:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eeZkMpmuUA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6IAFUzmgSU[/YOUTUBE]

Really have to disagree.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 18, 2013)

I bump Murda Business and Flexin' & Finessin' occasionally. She just doesn't say anything, like I'm mostly listening for the production lol


----------



## Ausorrin (Mar 18, 2013)

Super Goob said:


>




OH GAWD. Kendrick's second verse > > > > 

He outdid Jay on this one tbh


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 18, 2013)

Both his verses were better than Jay's imo, but that second verse he fucking spazzed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WQSjQ5EagXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zzdA-YvYwhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gain (Mar 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7etWq9RGImQ[/YOUTUBE]

favorite lil b vid


----------



## Ausorrin (Mar 20, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Both his verses were better than Jay's imo, but that second verse he fucking spazzed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2013)

my review

Back on my quality shit

All hail


----------



## Vault (Mar 20, 2013)

You made those?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah

Currently working on a beat mixtape


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2013)

Super Goob said:


>



 Pic is supposed to be GOAT and new upcoming legend?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm guessing that was the intention


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 21, 2013)

Part II - my review


----------



## God Movement (Mar 23, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Pic is supposed to be GOAT and new upcoming legend?



pic did the right job then, because the comparison is correct


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2013)

Completely Hip-Hop related

Because damn Timbaland 

Damn 

[YOUTUBE]mYGddhB4CoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah. 

Spaceship Coupe is gonna make some babies.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 24, 2013)

Schoolboy Q's "Yay Yay" is too hard


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2013)

Classic Method

[YOUTUBE]DaRG0ukxYqQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Wf3jzDb4H7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GfHKYE3MsYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Mar 25, 2013)

Ya'll need to check out my beats  alot of new stuff dropping come april 1st. 

If anybody here raps or sings hit me up i'm always down to work.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, Yay Yay fucking bangs


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 26, 2013)

I thought I was dreaming when I saw that Nacirema Dream finally dropped, album is good but it obviously isn't worth the wait. Solid 7/10 with some dope tracks, but too little too late Pap.

And 20/20 Experience is my shit right now, love that album. 9/10 (not feeling Blue Ocean Floor for whatever reason). Not as good as FS/LS, but still an awesome album.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 27, 2013)

So Wolf leaked, similar content as far as his rhymes go to Goblin - so he hasn't progressed in that department by any noticeable margin, couple "real" tracks here and there, I'd say there's less intentional shock value though and more intricacy when it comes to his lyricism as a whole. When listening to Odd Future though you don't really look for content for the most part, much less from Tyler the Creator, just some harmless entertainment. Beat selection is a bit nicer though so I'll give him that, hooks are much more memorable also. I still like these guys, they're gimmicky sure, but they're paving their own lane in rap, not rapping like Ross or Ace Hood, not getting the same features on every fucking track like others. And after Wayne's album to be honest, anything is going to sound like gold.

If I'd give Goblin a 6/10, I'd give Wolf a 7/10.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 27, 2013)

Wolf is fucking great. It's not as childish as other albums and there's more substance. The beats are pretty chill too.

I was hella surprised when I heard Pharrel and Erykah Badu on there.


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm pissed Nas isn't on it, will still give it a listen though.


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2013)

Nacirema Dream really getting released. Lol never thought the day would come. But damn papoose the buzz is long long gone. Will see how it does.


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 27, 2013)

Vault said:


> Nacirema Dream really getting released. Lol never thought the day would come. But damn papoose the buzz is long long gone. Will see how it does.



I'm predicting 5-7k week one, album is good but obviously not worth the wait.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 27, 2013)

Imma check out this papoose album. Always liked him


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 27, 2013)

Wolf is fucking dope, Trashwang is the lone recycle bin track imo. 9/10, probably Tyler's best work too.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OKLuqQdc_4Y[/YOUTUBE]

Kiss!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow Ace Hood is gettin it right now. Pleasantly suprised.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ5-Soe3NJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 29, 2013)

papoose is dope


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2013)

Golfwang hooligan

Love dem shirts


----------



## Austin (Mar 29, 2013)

ok wolf was incredible


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]r7znTkgEQaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Movement (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vA_Rf5TOsSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFZlAACjEYY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2013)

This album is low key golden.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Carmelo (Mar 29, 2013)

Trashwang is recycle bin, every other track on there is dope. "Rusty" is a top 5 Tyler verse. My personal rap AOTY atm.


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 30, 2013)

Gza's droppin "Dark Matter" sometime soon


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 30, 2013)

Kid Cudi "Indicud" tracklist, not sure if posted already.



> 01. The Resurrection Of Scott Mescudi
> 02. Unfuckwittable
> 03. Just What I Am feat. King Chip
> 04. Young Lady feat. Father John Misty
> ...



Looks pretty good, mainly looking forward to #1, #3, #7, #12, & #13. Hopefully he redeems himself after WZRD.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 31, 2013)

So does anyone have any information on Em's new album? 

I heard rumors that Kendrick is on it?


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 31, 2013)

Probably, he is Interscope


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 1, 2013)

Link removed

RIP remix feat YG, Kendrick Lamar, Chris Brown


----------



## Carmelo (Apr 1, 2013)

lol at that shot by CB at Drake

That Jeezy mixtape was disappointing imo, as was TM103. BFK was better than both, I'm hoping Jeezy can come back strong with this album. The Recession and TM101 are classics.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah, there are select songs I like, but it doesn't flow too well to me.


----------



## Carmelo (Apr 1, 2013)

[Youtube]tN3qzVt7kLk[/Youtube]

Nah....
and lmao at jada jumping on a track called "hit em up". hope styles and sheek smack him


----------



## Gain (Apr 1, 2013)

song is _so_ good


[YOUTUBE]fO0hQ5ylGFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Carmelo (Apr 1, 2013)

Agreed with the writer, Too $hort’s verse >>>>


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 1, 2013)

Kate Nash said:


> song is _so_ good
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fO0hQ5ylGFQ[/YOUTUBE]



It is, funny thing I had My Boo by Ghost Town DJs on repeat just last week lol


----------



## Lightning Strike (Apr 2, 2013)

Carmelo said:


> Kid Cudi "Indicud" tracklist, not sure if posted already.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good, mainly looking forward to #1, #3, #7, #12, & #13. Hopefully he redeems himself after WZRD.



I wouldn't say that he needs to redeem himself. He went in a different direction with WZRD and I loved it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 2, 2013)

I didn't like WZRD (with the exception of Teleport 2 Me, that's my shit) but it wasn't made for me. HE was doing something experimental and a lot of people didn't like it. However, a lot did like it. So I don't see Indicud as any type of redemption.


----------



## Carmelo (Apr 2, 2013)

So, Cudi left G.O.O.D. Damn, although they weren't doing much for him anyway.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 2, 2013)

Calicoe's etting back in the ring? Now this I have to see.


----------



## Shizune (Apr 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnpyRe_7jZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7I88h73aa8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Carmelo (Apr 3, 2013)

I didn't know it was that serious, wow.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-iknlHdvWmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Apr 5, 2013)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Calicoe's etting back in the ring? Now this I have to see.



Ayo, this is in the D!?!? I'm going.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 6, 2013)

"Hip-hop is based on originality. Not biting off each other."

[YOUTUBE]hM8kQ-kn4Ow[/YOUTUBE]

SMH Action Bronson.


----------



## Space Jam (Apr 6, 2013)

best skit ever


----------



## Ari (Apr 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yiQ7S38nKog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 7, 2013)

Reverse joke? Check em out


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2013)

Indicud leaked! Listening now.


----------



## Ausorrin (Apr 9, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Indicud leaked! Listening now.



Me too fam. It is amazing. Solo Dolo 2 and Brothers > > >


----------



## The World (Apr 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-XJiiQft_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 9, 2013)

El and Mike are about to do it again. That small sample is fucking amazing.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh shit! YESSSS!!!!


----------



## God Movement (Apr 9, 2013)

I'M ONE COLD BLOODED NIGGGAAAAAAAA


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 9, 2013)

BRING YO FRIEEEEENDS

WE SHOULD GO TO MY HOME AFTERWAAAARDS

C'MON


----------



## Honzou (Apr 10, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Indicud leaked! Listening now.



Can you link me please?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2013)

NAMI TWERK TEAM


----------



## Yung Sushi (Apr 10, 2013)

I hit it I hit it I hit it I hit it I hit it I hit it


First.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 11, 2013)

King Remembered In Time fucking goes in


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 11, 2013)

New Jay


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone got a good posse cut they heard?


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_4kj290K_w[/YOUTUBE]

Here's a good song.

Ra's really socially aware.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah, no

ray j >


----------



## Austin (Apr 12, 2013)

Indicud wasn't what I expected, still not sure if that's a good or bad thing. 

Still listening to Wolf, though. Tbh some of these songs are his best, but then a the rest aren't as quality. 

48 Is actually genius, seriously I love that shit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 12, 2013)

Honzou said:


> Can you link me please?




Didn't see this, I sent you a link in case you still needed it


----------



## Kameil (Apr 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtK1SP2PDkQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VlLp-BA7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Apr 12, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Didn't see this, I sent you a link in case you still needed it



Thanks!
Listening after I get over this new KRIT. 
I


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> yeah, no
> 
> ray j >



lol no, never.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 16, 2013)

This is easily the best hip ho album since Liquid Swords, and one of the five best hip hop albums ever. Masterpiece! The production is insanely good, something which honestly goes for everything about this album. Adrian Younge really deserves some cred for his work here. Amazing!


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 17, 2013)

Yo I am like a million times out of the loop. Can someone gimme a list of anything new from J Cole since his album came out. If you do it please VM or PM it since I don't visit here much anymore.


----------



## Tash (Apr 17, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> -snip-
> 
> This is easily the best hip ho album since Liquid Swords, and one of the five best hip hop albums ever. Masterpiece! The production is insanely good, something which honestly goes for everything about this album. Adrian Younge really deserves some cred for his work here. Amazing!



Had high hopes for it after hearing some early tracks, but I found it to be boring. Not awful, but not all that good either except for "Rise of the Ghostface Killah" which is really good.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 17, 2013)

I find it funny how when I get older my taste in rap changes. I remember when I first started listening to rap I was really into DJ Khaled, Wayne, Drake. Now 6 years later I'm all about Eminem, Biggie, Andre 300, and Kendrick. 3 of those guys (Em, 3k, and Biggie) I didn't like when I was younger. It makes me wonder what type of rap I'll be into when I'm even older.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## LayZ (Apr 18, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> I find it funny how when I get older my taste in rap changes. I remember when I first started listening to rap I was really into DJ Khaled, Wayne, Drake. Now 6 years later I'm all about Eminem, Biggie, Andre 300, and Kendrick. 3 of those guys (Em, 3k, and Biggie) I didn't like when I was younger. It makes me wonder what type of rap I'll be into when I'm even older.


Everyone has a starting point.  Mainstream acts are designed to grab the general public's attention.  The first rappers that dove into were Jay-Z, Nelly, Fabolous, and Ludacris.  They had all the hot tracks that you could blast in your parent's car when let you borrow it.   None of them are in my Top 10 now. 

But if you're really intrigued by something, you'll explore and learn new things about it. Once your exposed to more ideas and styles, you'll measure things differently. That pretty much applies to almost any topic.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 18, 2013)

Jay ain't in your top 10?

But he's top 1 arguably by a landslide???


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't know how anybody could be into DJ Khaled

That tasteless fatass sumbitch


----------



## LayZ (Apr 18, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Jay ain't in your top 10?
> 
> But he's top 1 arguably by a landslide???


When I said "My top 10", I was referring to the top emcees that I enjoy listening to.  I have mad respect for what he's done career wise.  He's has critically acclaimed albums and is even more successful as an entrepreneur.  Hell, he's even inspired my Username. 

Oh yeah, you guys can feel free to list the rappers that got you heavily into the genre as well.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 19, 2013)

Drake was my segway into the more quality music.

Listened to Who Dat by Cole because this thread was like Cole was way better than Drake. After liking Cole i experimented listening to tons of rappers (Big Sean, Wale, Common, ASAP, etc). Got into Kendrick after Cole shouted him out. It's really a domino affect.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 19, 2013)

Cassidy got me into rap heavy, after Cass I got into mixtapes a lot and started looking up more quality rappers and worked backwards to the legends of the game from there.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 20, 2013)

Right now all I listen to Eminem, Biggie, Outkast, Kendrick, and Yelawolf. 

Eminem, Biggie, Andre 300 I think are some of the best rappers ever. It's funny but alot of people agree. 

After I'm done with them I'll go to Jay Z and Pac.


----------



## The Sauce Man Ichi (Apr 21, 2013)

What got me into listening to rap was my sisters because I wasnt really a fan of any of it growing up, plus in the household I grew up in, rap wasnt allowed at all. It started with JAY-Z and then Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg, 2Pac, Outkast and Eminem (those were my sisters influences). On my own it was Ludacris, lil Wayne, Game and T.I. Then Kanye West and Pharrell Williams later. Then Lupe Fiasco, Fort Minor, Styles of Beyond. Now its K. Dot, SH, A$AP, Cole etc and loads in-between.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 21, 2013)

rap is all i know.

grew up with it to be honest, even my mother bumped hip-hop when i was a baby. My earliest memories are probably about 2pac's music tho, both my older brothers were 2pac's biggest fans so that was always on rotation and a lot of other west coast rappers, from dogg pound to ras kass, tha alkoholics/likwit crew, mack 10, mac dre, dj quik and shit. Tho not a west coast act, Bone Thugs were always playing as well. 

As I grew older tho I started preferring NY rap, Jay-Z, DMX, Mos Def, Dead Prez, Dipset, Kweli, Fabolous..then philly shit like B. Sigel, The Roots & Cassidy. At some point I diverted and started fucking with trap music mostly, T.I., Jeezy, Gucci Mane etc

I don't really have a set top 10 but 2pac, Jay-Z, OutKast, Cam'Ron, T.I., Jeezy, Gucci & Loso almost always make it to my playlists, also, Drake & Future as of lately


----------



## Kai (Apr 22, 2013)

Grew up with 90's rap, best era in history East and West alike.

Give this slapper a listen and comment if you can.

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4YRxA3ME2Q[/Youtube]


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjVRHjhsmhc[/YOUTUBE]

Kendrick will be one of the greats.


----------



## Sloan (Apr 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wsc0XGdyFdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 23, 2013)

Fuck yes! This isn't as good as Ghostface Killah's new album, but this is pretty neat anyway. It's got a lovely 90's boom bap feeling to it. Gritty and raw.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPiNV2goI_I[/YOUTUBE]

This thread's pretty dead. 

Let me post some Jay Z.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 27, 2013)

This version of How Many Drinks >>>>>>>


----------



## Garfield (Apr 27, 2013)

Just listened to Black Milk first time. It's real dope.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Mihawk (Apr 30, 2013)

Anybody a fan of DMX?

and yea I grew up with Hip hop

Cassidy is also pretty amazing


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 30, 2013)

Lupe Fiasco is one of the best in recent times


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 30, 2013)

Lupe is ass.

Discuss.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 30, 2013)

Lupe is pretty good.

Dumb it Down's an  example of his lyrical ability. 



I still prefer someone like Big L though.

He's more skilled than Pac or B.I.G.

Come at me


----------



## Uncle Acid (Apr 30, 2013)

Lupe Fiasco's pretty good? Since when?


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2013)

Since his first and second album, then he fell off.

Some of his singles is aight


----------



## Bleach (Apr 30, 2013)

Pfft if someone can't see that Lupe was once a full on, unmatchable beast then they need to fuck off. Aside from his first two albums, which were amazing, his old mixtapes were also phenomenal. 

Don't have to like any of his music to admit that he was a great artist back then. He's just OK now.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 1, 2013)

Anyone listening to Acid Rap? This shit is great.


----------



## Mihawk (May 1, 2013)

U guys like Immortal Technique, Mos Def, Gang Starr?


----------



## Mikaveli (May 2, 2013)

Y'all are really missing out if you aren't listening to Acid Rap. Shit is glorious.


----------



## Ausorrin (May 2, 2013)

So much good shit lately. Got Truly Yours 2, Acid Rap, Becoming King, and the XXL Mixtape. Plus, we got Indicud and Wolf not too long ago.

I'm out here eating fam!!!


----------



## Mikaveli (May 2, 2013)

Eating! And there's even more coming


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m72ZPUyeTo[/YOUTUBE]



> I don't make dance music, this is R.A.P
> Opposite of the sucker shit they play on T.V



Fuck yes! R.A.P. Music is such a good album, and I cannot wait for his collaborative album with El-P comming later this year. And two more Killer Mike albums next year should be good as fuck.


----------



## Shizune (May 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqUmDVjB4n0[/YOUTUBE]

Eve is back with a vengeance. :amazed


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (May 2, 2013)

Acid Rap is sooooo good. Beats out KRIT for MOTY. So many good releases coming this year.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 3, 2013)

> It just got warm out, this this shit I've been warned about.
> I hope that it storm in the morning, I hope that it's pouring out.
> I hate crowded beaches, I hate the sound of fireworks.
> And I ponder what's worse between knowing it's over and dying first.
> ...



The realest verse on the whole damn album. Damn.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 3, 2013)

This 'Acid Rain' is very impressive. Pleasantly surprised to hear the Willie Hutch sample on 'Lost', that's not one you hear very often, for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 4, 2013)

> No, instead you defend a music genre that commonly (not universally, shut it) glorifies crime, sexism and mistreatment of women combined with distrust of the majority of the population. Unlike "Swing, Ragtime, Jazz, Rock n' Roll, Disco", the latter two have a clear negative influence that can't be argued against. I'd like to see you arguments for their positive aspects, but you'd embarrass yourself.
> And lol at trying to deny the existence of ghetto culture.



I'm going to keep it anonymous for the sake of the user, these aren't my thoughts, btw.


----------



## Vault (May 4, 2013)

Honzou is that acidrap really as dope as you say? I looked at that cover and I was like 'nah g'


----------



## Mikaveli (May 4, 2013)

I give it my full, undeniable cosign. Chance is the truth. He has this singy rap thing, but it works for him.


----------



## Vault (May 4, 2013)

Ok Mike I'm taking your word for it. Will give it a spin.


----------



## Honzou (May 5, 2013)

Vault said:


> Honzou is that acidrap really as dope as you say? I looked at that cover and I was like 'nah g'



lol that's what I thought too, but it's worth the download.


----------



## Ausorrin (May 6, 2013)

Acid Rap is the project of the year so far. 

It made me check out Chance's other mixtape "10 day". Really liking this guy


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USd3ay54C3g[/YOUTUBE]

This music video is so fucking amazing. I really get a 60's/early 70 Italian horror feel from it. I fucking love it!


----------



## Elsa (May 7, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> U guys like *Immortal Technique*, Mos Def, Gang Starr?






*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0_0CQpt5ac[/YOUTUBE]




What about Cunninlinguists, Jedi mind tricks, Jurassic 5?

By the way, are there among you fans of French rap?


----------



## Tash (May 8, 2013)

Cunninglynguists are dope.

Jurassic is dope.

IAM is dope.

And Jedi Mind is dope.


----------



## Elsa (May 9, 2013)

Tash said:


> Cunninglynguists are dope.
> 
> Jurassic is dope.
> 
> ...





Ok... Let's calm down myself...

Why are they dope and what is not dope for you my friend?


----------



## Tash (May 9, 2013)

I don't understand/speak french, but their production is on point and they flow over that production fantastically.


----------



## Chocochip (May 11, 2013)

Jay sucked on that BDKMV remix.


----------



## Bishamon (May 12, 2013)

Semi off topic, but I found this review particularly funny(though probably for entire different reasons than the ones the reviewer thinks), specially when summed up with the comment section


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm going to keep it anonymous for the sake of the user, these aren't my thoughts, btw.



Why did everyone just ignore this?


----------



## Mikaveli (May 12, 2013)

It doesn't justify a response. I faceplamed and continued on my way. Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## Ausorrin (May 13, 2013)

IDK why he kept the user name anonymous. I copy and pasted it into google and found it was Zaru


----------



## God Movement (May 13, 2013)

Well then Zaru clearly doesn't understand hip-hop or the culture, and even more should look more closely at the lyrics of the genres he IS defending.


----------



## Honzou (May 14, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Why did everyone just ignore this?



Ignorance doesn't need to be met with me calling him names and such. I could really give a shit less who doesn't like the genre I like.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 14, 2013)

Any new music I should be looking for?


----------



## Honzou (May 14, 2013)

Maan, I haven't heard anything good since that Acid Rap dropped. 

Not sure if you're a fan of The-Dream but he's released a few songs off of his new Album that comes out on the 28th of this month. It's not really rap but it's better than listening to Gucci trying to sing. 


Oh that Work (Remix) dropped from A$AP Ferg, all the guest appearances are straight except French Montana.


----------



## Mikaveli (May 15, 2013)

I'll check those out. I fuck with The Dream too.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 17, 2013)

hey guyz I really need some feedback.

This is my latest track and I'm currently working on a project in an actual studio.
Let me know what you think and what i need improvement in. it would be greatly appreciated. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SR4HIO9sJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sloan (May 17, 2013)

Gucci taking shots again.


----------



## Big Boss (May 17, 2013)

some recent stuff for yall


----------



## Mikaveli (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Ausorrin (May 18, 2013)

Need the cdq for that new Kanye to drop

Also ready for Cole's album to drop


----------



## Mikaveli (May 18, 2013)

That Ye has me so hype right now lol.


----------



## blakstealth (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Mikaveli (May 18, 2013)

He premiered it in 66 cities across the world via video projection


----------



## Ausorrin (May 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkHI1hGvWRY[/YOUTUBE]

Work remix > > >

This song goes  hard. Q and Rocky went in. Trinidad was funny to me but French Montana was garbage


----------



## Mihawk (May 19, 2013)

Ausorrin said:


> Need the cdq for that new Kanye to drop
> 
> Also ready for Cole's album to drop



Yea looking forward to them.

Kanye's new album is gonna be hot, and J Cole will hopefully be phenomenal as always


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (May 19, 2013)

Kanye on SNL performances:


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 20, 2013)

lol miguel


----------



## Ausorrin (May 21, 2013)

Dead


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2013)

Damn finally got about to Acid Rap. This is my shit. Wow I literally judged this one by the cover and I can't believe I would have missed on such a great release. :sanji


----------



## Soca (May 22, 2013)

paris hilton signs with cash money


----------



## Ausorrin (May 22, 2013)

UOENO (Black Hippy Remix)- Kendrick Lamar, ScHoolboy Q, Ab-Soul, & Jay Rock

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nPd_5ppZzI[/YOUTUBE]

Starts at 1:21

Jay Rock with that renegade


----------



## Mikaveli (May 23, 2013)

You guys need to check out Owl Pharaoh by Travis Scott. It's dope.


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> You guys need to check out Owl Pharaoh by Travis Scott. It's dope.


bad mood (first 2:36 of this track) is dope af


----------



## Mikaveli (May 23, 2013)

Yeah, it really was the production I liked most. You could have replaced Travis Scott with anyone really.


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Yeah, it really was the production I liked most. You could have replaced Travis Scott with anyone really.



kinda take that back, growing on me

Bandz is a banger


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 26, 2013)

Nina Simone - Sinnerman


----------



## Soca (May 26, 2013)

you just paste code after "watch?v=" between the tags man not the whole link.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2013)

so i really love death grips these days


----------



## Big Boss (May 28, 2013)

So is there a CDQ version of New Slaves yet?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Shizune (May 28, 2013)

Wrote this for another forum and thought it might be appreciated here, too. Just a collection of the most relevant female rappers that aren't Nicki Minaj right now. 

Trina

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgW7Qz6iVlU[/YOUTUBE]

A tried-and-true rap veteran, Trina's career began in 1998, and over the years she has consistently produced studio albums and mix tapes revolving around her sexy, bad bitch persona. Although her efforts are rarely met with mainstream recognition, Trina has built herself a solid fan base within the hip hop world, and is constantly in and out of studios and clubs, always delivering her fierce, edgy style. Trina's continued refinement and improvements with each project ensure that her fans are never without quality music.




Lil Kim & Tiffany Foxx

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-gtQYoXhOI[/YOUTUBE]

Emerging in the nineties alongside Biggie as the Queen B of Junior Mafia, Lil Kim's over-the-top fashion and sexually explicit lyrics laid the foundation that would be followed by most of her successors. Kim has now recruited the lesser-known Tiffany Foxx to aid her return to music, and the two are rarely seen apart as they gear up for Kim's long anticipated fifth studio album. Little is known regarding Kim's project, though she seems to be shedding her raw, hardcore style in favor of the club scene.




Eve

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEqpRByKWeA[/YOUTUBE]

Eve emerged as the only female MC in the rap group Ruff Ryders in the late nineties, going toe-to-toe with the men with her strong, independent mind and an ability to tackle complex social issues through her smooth, well-developed flow. Following a long hiatus involving a series of acting roles, label conflicts and world travel, Eve released her fourth album independently earlier this year, proving that she's still the same grammy-winning lyricist the world fell in love with over a decade ago.




Snow Tha Product

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXtgCKhl2_Y[/YOUTUBE]

A new face on the rap scene, Snow Tha Product's fast, sharp delivery is laced with biting rhymes, boasting her raw Texas style. Invoking the attitude of many early female MCs, Snow avoids sexuality in favor of a hardcore flow that displays outstanding attitude and wit. After releasing her critically-acclaimed first mixtape, Snow earned the attention of rap heavyweight Tech N9ne, and is currently working on her debut album.




Iggy Azalea

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zR6ROjoOX0[/YOUTUBE]

Raised in a small town in the Australian countryside, the pale-skinned, blonde Iggy Azalea's quick, harsh flow reminds us not to judge a book by its cover. With three mix tapes under her belt, Iggy has proven that she is both versatile and genre-savvy, speaking on a wide range of topics over catchy, addictive beats. Praised for her thoughtful nature and earning comparisons to the legendary Tupac, Iggy is now working with veteran rapper TI for the release of her debut studio album, The New Classic, out this year.




Azealia Banks

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdCGptVzqVU[/YOUTUBE]

Hailing from a planet of her own, Azealia Banks's outlandish style and biting comments have made her a closely-watched figure of controversy on the rap scene. Drawing a wide range of influences from early jazz to the most experimental of modern techno, Azealia's flow has proven to be quick, sharp, and brutally honest. Having captured the internet's attention with two mixtapes showcasing her unique edge, her debut album, Broke With Expensive Tastes, promises to be an impressive effort in experimentation.




Remy Ma

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLJVyeEQNm4[/YOUTUBE]

Remy emerged in 2005, producing four mix tapes and becoming a familiar face among rap battlers as a member of Big Pun's crew, Terror Squad. Quickly rising to the top of the New York hip hop scene, Remy's debut album proved that her notoriety was well deserved, delivering a familiar hardcore New York flow with a unique flavor that earned her a grammy nomination. However, the success was short-lived, as her involvement in a shooting incident led to her incarceration. Due for release in 2014, Remy is frequently visited by rap enthusiasts such as 50 Cent and Funkmaster Flex, and promises an explosive return to the rap game.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 30, 2013)

The only two chicks I've heard of are Kim and Eve, lol.


----------



## Shizune (May 30, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> The only two chicks I've heard of are Kim and Eve, lol.



You're missing out, especially with Remy and Snow.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 31, 2013)

ain't posted in here in a minute


----------



## Mikaveli (May 31, 2013)

>No Angel Haze

C'mon cuh


----------



## Mikaveli (May 31, 2013)

And for anyone that listens to trap, this shit is sick


----------



## Shizune (May 31, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> >No Angel Haze
> 
> C'mon cuh



I'm a big fan of Angel Haze, but she isn't as big of a name as the other women on that list. She doesn't have much notoriety, isn't associated with any big names and (to my knowledge) hasn't had any hits. 

I debated leaving her off, comparing her against the other new faces and it ended up being a tossup between her and Snow, but she was edged out by Snow's involvement with Tech N9ne. Originally there were only six women on there, with Snow and Remy barely making it in. 

If I had another spot, it would have been Angel, but again the list was already longer than I wanted it to be.


----------



## ken69flow (Jun 1, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> so i really love death grips these days



[YOUTUBE]riTkd1ygAMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 1, 2013)

Female rappers? What? I usually compare female rappers with female comedians because they're all awful.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2013)

So, is there such a thing called emo-rap?


----------



## Shizune (Jun 1, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Female rappers? What? I usually compare female rappers with female comedians because they're all awful.



Uneducated mess. You're just mad because Nicki Minaj's lace front is worth more than your fave's entire discography. Have a seat.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 1, 2013)

Try and prove me wrong.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 1, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Try and prove me wrong.



If you're honestly willing to give this a go, then fine, I'll show you the best of the best over the years. Hope I'm not wasting my time here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkGY5EzA-h4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEKIWHUyPO8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Ms2_J1fIk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaFGumABaEc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7bZ08RNUyM[/YOUTUBE]

I've got no idea what you like so I tried to give you as much variety as possible. Regardless I don't think anyone can deny these women can spit.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm not impressed, Nitty. Not at all. I'm well known with all of those except for Angel Haze, which I'll give a spin later today. Can't say I have high hopes for it being very good, though.

And I am surprised you icked Nicki Minaj. Horrible, horrible artists and one of the five worst I've ever heard. And yes, I've heard more than just Super Bass and Starships, so I am not just judging her by those songs.


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2013)

Uncle acid sleeping on Jean Grae.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 1, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> You're missing out, especially with Remy and Snow.



I will check them out, only females I ever really listened to were Lauryn Hill, Ladybug, and Dessa.


----------



## Tash (Jun 1, 2013)

Dessa's dope as fuck. She seems to be drifting off into doing more singer/songwriter stuff though.

Her False Hopes EP >>>>


----------



## Shizune (Jun 1, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> I'm not impressed, Nitty. Not at all. I'm well known with all of those except for Angel Haze, which I'll give a spin later today. Can't say I have high hopes for it being very good, though.



No idea what to tell you then. Not sure I believe you actually listened to the songs; all those women brought their own sound and are lyrically top notch. Especially Kim's Queen Bitch track; that was nothing but hardcore, lyrical slayage. All of those women are held in the highest regard in the rap community so I just find it surprising that you could dislike every single one of them.



Uncle Acid said:


> And I am surprised you icked Nicki Minaj. Horrible, horrible artists and one of the five worst I've ever heard. And yes, I've heard more than just Super Bass and Starships, so I am not just judging her by those songs.





I'm guessing you're still mad because her lace front is worth more than your fave's entire discography?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 1, 2013)

Why wouldn't you believe that? No, I didn't listen to them now, but I've given all of them plenty of chances to grow on me (excet for Nicki Minaj) in the past, so there's not need for me to listen to them. I haven't heard all of the girls' discography, but here's the albums that I tried to get into once upon a time (which equals giving every album at least ten spins before dropping it, whch I do with 90% of all music I check out):

Lil' Kim's two first albums
Queen Latifah's three first albums
Missy Elliott's third and fourth albums

None of those albums does anything for me at all. They don't give me anything, and I always struggled to get through them. Boring as fuck.


And unlike you I don't give a flying fuck about what others think about release X and Y. I make up my own opinions by listening to albums, not by reading what other peole thinks about the releases.

All those artists may be held in the highest regard in the rap community, but that doesn't change the fact that I don't like any of them at all. That's goes for any music, films and what not. I don't give a darn about what others think of stuff. As I said, I make up my own opinions by listening to music, watching films, laying games and so on.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 1, 2013)

Jean Grae and Dessa are v. decent.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2013)

lauryn hill > all dem bitches


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 1, 2013)

Long time since I've listened to Monica with First Night

As well as Hard Knock Life


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 1, 2013)

Current Lauryn Hill is trash though. She relased a song like 2 weeks ago and it was trash. And she's probably going to jail for not paying for taxes too


----------



## Shizune (Jun 1, 2013)

Ausorrin said:


> Current Lauryn Hill is trash though. She relased a song like 2 weeks ago and it was trash. And she's probably going to jail for not paying for taxes too



She did go to jail. A few months iirc.


----------



## Ae (Jun 1, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> So, is there such a thing called emo-rap?



Childish Gambino


----------



## Tash (Jun 1, 2013)

Fuck

Listening to Manifest Destiny by Urban Thermo Dynamics makes me sad Ces never pursued a hip-hop career beyond this one album. She was nice.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 2, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Female rappers? What? I usually compare female rappers with female comedians because they're all awful.



lauryn hill
jean grae
k'la

awful?

nah


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 3, 2013)

Finally got around to listening to a lot of the Cole stuff I missed that Super Goob provided for me. All solid tracks but for some reason I just can't into most of them. There is a song from him that just popped up on my facebook today called "Crooked Smile". I am diggin that one.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 3, 2013)

Remix is so much better lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 3, 2013)

And I
m eagerly awaiting Born Sinner


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 3, 2013)

J. Cole dropping fire

Crooked Smile (feat. TLC)


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 3, 2013)

Ausorrin said:


> J. Cole dropping fire
> 
> Crooked Smile (feat. TLC)



It's got a catchy beat and hook.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Big Boss (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 6, 2013)

Run the Jewels is gonna be really, really, really fucking good. I can't wait for this album to be released.


----------



## Zenith (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Big Boss (Jun 7, 2013)

Born sinner leaked, don't think I can post links but just search your usual sources.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2013)

Born Sinner leaked. Shit is nice too. There's a million links on Twitter. PM me if you don't want to go thru that, I'll give you the one I used.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 7, 2013)

Land of snakes = da art of storytelling pt. 1 - outkast
forbidden fruit = keep it moving - jeremih


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2013)

It's sooooo good.


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2013)

J Cole duped me last time out. I shall wait until you guys have had multiple listen then let me know.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Born Sinner leaked. Shit is nice too. There's a million links on Twitter. PM me if you don't want to go thru that, I'll give you the one I used.



Link please. 




Also, this shit was a good story to hear. Soooooooo disappointed Jay and them didn't back and push Higher or Blow Up. They are both so much better than Work Out and Can't Get Enough. Although Higher sounded a little more like Coles fault.

Watch Taken 2 Online


----------



## Riley F. (Jun 7, 2013)

The whole album is fire, just waiting for Truly Yours 3 now.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2013)

No longer need a link.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah, I'm gonna buy it to get Truly Yours 3


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2013)

Cole review


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Villuminati* - Not a fan of the beat but thought J Cole handled business. He reminded me of Em with the shit early on in this one. I didn't like anything between or around the verses. So I would have to say this was a decent intro. It has me excited for Cole the rapper but not Cole the artist. 3/5

Possible keeper


*Land of the Snakes* - I just wasn't feelin this one much at all. In fact I thought it was kind of annoying. Beat was okay but meh…..Just nothing there for me.  1.5/5

Trash bin 


*Power Trip* - This is only my 2nd time hearing this. It is actually growing on me a little. My first impression was that it wasn't very good but I can kind of vibe with it now. Beat is solid, raps are okay and it is kind of catchy. Not sure about its power as a single though. 3/5

Possible keeper


*Mo Money (Interlude)* - Best shit on here so far. Really like the feel to this one. I guess the only thing bringing it down is that it isn't really a full song. 4/5

Keeper


*Trouble *- Is it me or is the melody Cole was using in this about the same as the shit in Power Trip? This is another one coming off as just okay for me. I think what I am seeing here is that Cole was trying to pull back from being "too poppy" on his last album but swung too far back. He is trying to be harder than is good for him. He is good at being catchy while maintaining integrity as a good rapper. Here he is losing some of his catchiness and not rapping quite as well…..I think. Maybe I am way off. Anyway, I'd give this one 3/5

Possible keeper


*Runaway* - Another bit of meh…..I just thought this song was boring and kind of flat with a lazy hook. Beat was okay I guess. 1.5/5

Trash bin


*She Knows* - Same as most of the above. Literally. All of these songs are kind of sounding the same. Different beats maybe but the topics all seem identical. This one was slightly more enjoyable than a couple of the others but still weak. 2/5

Trash bin


So I am halfway through the album so far and if I am being bias as a major Cole fan I would call this mediocre. If I am being honest with myself it is a big disappointment even having almost no expectations coming in.


----------



## Riley F. (Jun 7, 2013)

3 for Villuminati? 1.5 for Land of the Snakes? You must've been smoking some bad Jamaican.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have to give it a 2nd listen, but I wasn't really impressed. Good stuff, but it didn't match the hype.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2013)

You trippin' Cyphon lol


----------



## KnightGhost (Jun 7, 2013)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I have to give it a 2nd listen, but I wasn't really impressed. Good stuff, but it didn't match the hype.



I AGREE 

but only to some degree cole's music is the type you like the more you listen usually tho.

at least for me it has always been that way the more you listen the more you usually like it.some tracks that you think are bad after 3 or 4 listens sound go from good to dope.

after the first listen i admit i was not as impressed as i was expecting to be tho.

I thought it would blow me away after hearing the first few tracks but fans always have those type of unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2013)

>Cyphon gives terrible reviews
>Own work ethic is terrible

Just another day


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2013)

Everybody on Coles jock I see. 


Anyway, may just be the phase I am in. Haven't been listening to much rap lately unless it was old shit I already liked.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 7, 2013)

Got around to hearing the rest now. 2nd half was much much better than the first half. In fact it had the 4 best songs on the album. All keepers for sure.

Let Nas Down, Chaining Day, Crooked Smile and Born Sinner.

Best may be Let Nas Down. Have to hear some of these more than once to decide.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 10, 2013)

link


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qJHEI8fJdiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God Movement (Jun 14, 2013)

So Yeezus leaked, it's very... different. But I like it a lot, the production is very impressive and varied, the album maintains a consistent feel and the features actually work on every track. A very good album IMO.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2013)

oh shit it's out?  gotta find a copy


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 14, 2013)

only like three good songs imo

new slaves, guilt trip & hold my liquor


----------



## God Movement (Jun 14, 2013)

blood on the leaves? the tune with king L? bound 2?

It's a solid album


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uFaz2GN8FKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2013)

Listening to Yeezus now. It's definitely different....


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm excited to spin it

his albums always have production that isn't appreciated right away so I'm interested in what he's made this time.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2013)

holy shit

this album

it's like Industrial Hip Hop

it's so new and sleek and just so exciting.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 14, 2013)

Wait, really?

I might actually listen to it now.  Or am I just thinking of the wrong thing?  I end up liking his production, but... if I can kind of glaze over the rapping I like it.  I always just hope for instrumental leaks.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2013)

I didn't really notice his rhyming too much, like I know it's there and it's not like what he usually does.

Might as well listen to it, it's only 10 songs.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 14, 2013)

I remember listening to MBDTF and being alright it, but really just wanting to listen to the sample sources.

Power always just makes me want to listen to King Crimson.

I'll probably give it a whirl.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tgA-wVkuZGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 15, 2013)

I Get In or whatever is my shit


----------



## fireking77 (Jun 15, 2013)

Would anyone care to share the link plz


----------



## Grape (Jun 16, 2013)

Link removed

I'm not exagerating when I say this, Grooveshark is probably the most impressive thing I have seen on the internet since file sharing was introduced.

Shit is amazing.

Edit* I'm shitfaced and replied without context. You're drunk Grape, go to bed.


----------



## Miyoshi (Jun 16, 2013)

Born Sinner is solid so far. Nothing ground breaking but def a pretty good listen.
My favs are:
Let Nas Down (Only song I'd call truly great)
Chaining Day
Forbidden Fruit
Villuminati

overall 7.5/10 (Full album has not been released so this is a temporary grade)


Yeezus is a good album, but I expected more still. It just doesn't last long enough. Though I liked majority of every song, I can't help but feel like there wasn't enough material, the album ends very fast.  With that said there are really great dynamics and composition.
8/10

Neither album lived up to the hype in my opinion. But they are the type of albums to grow as time passes.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2013)

I loved that it was short.  I think making an economical and concise album is a art form that hip hop has never been very good at.  I would rather have 10 exceptional songs than a 18 song juggernaut that has some filler and stinkers.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 16, 2013)

I agree. I'll rather have a 25-30 minutes long album I'll play twice in a row than a 60 minutes long album I'll turn off before it's finished. It's not the lenght that matters, but the quality of the music.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2013)

I was never a big Jay Z fan. However I liked some of his songs, and lately I wanted to branch out on some rap. I decided to look up reasonable doubt, and I must say it's probably my new favorite rap album. 

Every song on there is just so good.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 16, 2013)

I really like Trouble too.


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 16, 2013)

So I've listened to Mac Miller, J Cole, and Kanye's album

Born Sinner was disappointing and Yeezus was very disappointing.

Mac won. J. Cole and Kanye lost


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 16, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> It's not the lenght that matters, but the quality of the music.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 16, 2013)

But it is the truth. I see a lot of peole who complain about album/EP lenghts. "Oh shit all the five songs on the album are fucking amazing, but it's too short so I won't buy it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!". Sad tossers.


----------



## Sloan (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone got a link for Yeezus and Watching movies with the sound off?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 16, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I was never a big Jay Z fan. However I liked some of his songs, and lately I wanted to branch out on some rap. I decided to look up reasonable doubt, and I must say it's probably my new favorite rap album.
> 
> Every song on there is just so good.



Late to the game huh? Yea that album is a classic.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]M5YVCorVK-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 17, 2013)

Skipped Born Sinner

Need to give Yeezus another listening, coming off of the first rotation I liked 4 or 5 songs

Can't wait for Magna Carta Holy Grail


----------



## Zenith (Jun 17, 2013)

it is quality. . .


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 17, 2013)

The Roots ae pure quality. They seem to be a bit underrated amongst hip hop fans.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2013)

are they?  I mean I hear the same thing from every hip hop fan


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 17, 2013)

Really? I think I've heard about 4-5 people talk bout them the last 3-4 years, both online and in real life. But I'm sure they have plenty of fans and so on, but I never see anyone talk bout them.

Same with the best hip hop group ever, Hijack. It's just sad to see how overseen and underrated those guys are. The Horns of Jericho os such a superb fucking album. All hail!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 17, 2013)

Parallax said:


> are they?  I mean I hear the same thing from every hip hop fan



Depends what's your jam.

Or just listen to the Tribe/Jurassic 5 for that quality hip hop band.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't think the roots are underrated at all, they're held in high regard by most, not being talked about =/= underrated

Black thought however, I feel is an underrated MC


----------



## LayZ (Jun 17, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Black thought however, I feel is an underrated MC


_"I'm in it to win it and not for the wealth
Got a crib with a Grammy and a gat on the shelf"_ - Black Thought

Dope.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> The Roots ae pure quality. They seem to be a bit underrated amongst hip hop fans.



It's true and also untrue. 

& then you shoot your cousin coming out later this year.  if it's on the same level as How I got over or Undun I'm going to be really happy.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2013)

LayZ said:


> _"I'm in it to win it and not for the wealth
> Got a crib with a Grammy and a gat on the shelf"_ - Black Thought
> 
> Dope.



Cake by the layers, rich but never famous. Hustle anonymous, still remain nameless


----------



## Honzou (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm mad I'm only hearing this now 
Five Fingers of Death- Brother Ali
[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/XAu1WVtD1Xc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 18, 2013)

J. Cole freestyle (10 Mins)

here it is.

New Drake (full version of an old song) #blameDrake

here it is.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 18, 2013)

Wale's The Gifted leaked


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2013)

Did someone say Roots


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2013)

Top 5 roots album guys. 

Dis gun b gud


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]h1RUmoHNbiY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQd9ndcpAGk[/YOUTUBE]

One of my favorites songs by him at the moment.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 18, 2013)

Vault said:


> Top 5 roots album guys.
> 
> Dis gun b gud


My favorite Roots albums in no particular order:

Undun
Illadelph Halflife
Rising Down
Things Fall Apart
The Tipping Point


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2013)

DO YOU WANT MORE!?!?!


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2013)

LayZ said:


> My favorite Roots albums in no particular order:
> 
> Undun
> Illadelph Halflife
> ...



This is surprising. I thought rising down is one of their weakest tbh no how I got over?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 18, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> Really? I think I've heard about 4-5 people talk bout them the last 3-4 years, both online and in real life. But I'm sure they have plenty of fans and so on, but I never see anyone talk bout them.
> 
> Same with the best hip hop group ever, Hijack. It's just sad to see how overseen and underrated those guys are. The Horns of Jericho os such a superb fucking album. All hail!



You're possibly the 2nd person I've seen online or otherwise to have mentioned Hijack in the last 5 years 

Not the fucking best hip-hop group ever, by a huge massive country mile, mind. They're good though.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 18, 2013)

Darth Nihilus said:


> DO YOU WANT MORE!?!?!





Vault said:


> This is surprising. I thought rising down is one of their weakest tbh no how I got over?


I just listed 5 of my favorites and I didn't rank them because there isn't a Roots album that I don't like. It's not like these are greatly above the others, just the ones I tend to play the most.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 18, 2013)

Wasn't referencing you, although it is one of my favorites. 

But other than that, I think I finally got the hang of how to add that power bass into the songs the way I want to. Here's the latest beat that I've finished. 

Link removed


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2013)

Shiiiit I think I like Born Sinner more than Friday Night Lights. Cole took off.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 19, 2013)

Born Sinner > The Warm Up > Friday Night Lights 

All 3 are great though. And the Truly Yours 3 songs >>>>>


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 19, 2013)

You got that shit reversed.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 19, 2013)

There's no way FNL is better than those other two. It has some of his best tracks though.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2013)

I like FNL more than The Warm-Up. Actually, there was a time I liked The Come Up more than TWU.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 19, 2013)

School Daze is a better track than any song on Born Sinner.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2013)

You on some other shit bro. I like Wale but fuck no.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 19, 2013)

School Daze as in the song from The Come Up aka that mixtape you love.

You know, by that artist named J.Cole?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh I thought you were talking about Wale track.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyways, School Daze is a better track than ANY song on Born Sinner.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I just went back and listened to it. Truthfully I don't see much more value of that over LAnd of the Snakes. Just more Cole reminiscing about youth and shit, it didn't stand out to me. And I didn't like the beat either.

Actually in terms of lyricism, word play, and production, the improvement and Cole's growth is pretty clear between the two songs. Only reason I'd like that song more would be for personal nostalgic value of Cole on the come up.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 19, 2013)

I really like FNL though. Some of my favorite Cole tracks. Back to the Topic my dude?


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 19, 2013)

Farewell was the best song on that mixtape.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 19, 2013)

Farewell, 2Face, and See World are all classic Cole tracks. Enchanted too.

Thinking about it, its harder than I though. FNL was GREAT. TWU was too though.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 19, 2013)

I use to watch DBZ on mute and play the Warm Up with my friends as we proceeded to blaze.

That shit was so live man. Royal Flush went in.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 19, 2013)

Hell yeah dude. I'm gonna do that shit one day lol.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 19, 2013)

What's everyone's top 3 Cole tracks from each tape?

Also, me and my dudes on Twitter been doing this since Yeezus came out. We were doing top 5, but that was hard af. So I'm asking you guys this as well, what are your top 10 Kanye tracks? In order.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 19, 2013)

I will answer tomorrow. Running on one hour of sleep and I'm finishing my 11th hour of work. ONE HOUR AND THIRTY MINUTES LEFT LET'S GO!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> What's everyone's top 3 Cole tracks from each tape?


Friday Night Lights:
Love Me Not
Home For the Holidays
Higher

Cole World:
Lights Please
Cole World
God's Gift

The Warm Up:
Dreams
Dollar and a Dream II
I Get Up

I loved all three of those though, honestly there are songs I like just as much on all three of those.



> Also, me and my dudes on Twitter been doing this since Yeezus came out. We were doing top 5, but that was hard af. So I'm asking you guys this as well, what are your top 10 Kanye tracks? In order.


10 is too hard. I would prefer top 20. And putting them in a particular order is too hard for me so not this is in no order. Couldn't honestly make a list of top 10 so I just put the first songs that came to my head that I really liked.

Gone
We Major
Heard Em Say
I Wonder
Everything I Am
We Don't Care
Slow Jamz
Spaceship
Devil in a New Dress
Dark Fantasy
*Coldest Winter (had to put something from 808's in)


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 19, 2013)

No Jesus Walks.

My soul hurts.

I also hate your Cole list.

We're different specimens.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm gonna post mine later tonight


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeezus was good. Watching Movies was good. Born Sinner went straight to the recycle bin. Maybe 4 songs I liked. Cole fell off hard. I thought he was the future in 09. He just seems so boring these days. He needs to work with different producers too. He doesn't have enough variety in his production to self-produce a whole album.

Wale's album is better.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> No Jesus Walks.
> 
> My soul hurts.
> 
> ...


I've never liked Jesus Walks as much as everyone else for some reason. I know my Cole list is a little off-kilter but for me whether or not I like his songs depend a lot on their beats, since imo he gets somewhat repetitive in terms of his lyrics and ideas.



G.O.A.T. said:


> Yeezus was good. Watching Movies was good. Born Sinner went straight to the recycle bin. Maybe 4 songs I liked. Cole fell off hard. I thought he was the future in 09. He just seems so boring these days. He needs to work with different producers too. He doesn't have enough variety in his production to self-produce a whole album.
> 
> Wale's album is better.


The Gifted leaked? Or are you talking about Folarin? Because that's a mixtape.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I've never liked Jesus Walks as much as everyone else for some reason. I know my Cole list is a little off-kilter but for me whether or not I like his songs depend a lot on their beats, since imo he gets somewhat repetitive in terms of his lyrics and ideas.
> 
> 
> *The Gifted leaked?* Or are you talking about Folarin? Because that's a mixtape.



Yesterday      .


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2013)

Cool I checked Monday and it hadn't leaked yet so I figured it would take longer. Bout to cop that shit.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

It's pretty epic, production is just... class, I can tell Ross was involved in picking the beats out since he seems to always have the best production. It's a clear step above Ambition, a pretty soulful album on the whole.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 19, 2013)

How do you think it compares to Mixtape/More About Nothing? Or even Folarin and 11/1/11?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 19, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> What's everyone's top 3 Cole tracks from each tape?



*The Come Up*

1. Lil Ghetto N****

This may be one of my favorite Cole songs period. I don't know if it is just me but I can almost feel his pain/emotion when he is singing that hook. I don't get that often.

2. College Boy/School Daze

I am just going to list these as a tie because of the obvious similarities. I was shy and shit in highschool so I relate slightly more to College Boy so maybe that would win out. In any case these are both great songs for reminiscing.


*The Warm Up*

This tape is fuckin stacked and almost impossible to pick a top 3 from.

1. Lights Please

I have to go with this at number 1 and say I am sure about it. This is the song that made me love Cole. I can absolutely never play this song out. Probably in my Cole top 3 all albums considered.

2. Dreams

This one goes here because of just how much I could relate to this song. I would be hard pressed to find a song from any artist I can relate to quite as much as this one. Beyond that it was happening to me at the time I heard this song. 

3. Hold It Down

Just another great song. For the record you could replace this with I Get Up, Show Me Somethin', Heartache, DPII, Can I Live etc.....I think I played Hold It Down just a little more than the others though. Maybe not. 


*Friday Night Lights*

1. Higher

One of the catchiest songs of all time. Simple as that. Lyrically a weaker effort from Cole but damn....I love this shit. Played this like 7 million times.

2. Blow Up

Another one of Coles better songs. What can I say? This is among the songs that should have been on Coles first real album.

3. Home for the Holidays

This one isn't in my top 10 or anything but I do enjoy it quite a bit.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2013)

Folarin was amazing, I'd give Folarin the slight edge since it probably had more variety. Better than 11/1/11, still working my way through Wale's catalog so can't comment on the rest.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eirSOsN7MS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shizune (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (Jun 20, 2013)

Listened to Gifted. Definitely classy and a step up from Ambition. I don't think it's as good as Folarin or the two About Nothing mixtapes though. The first part of the album is the best section and it kind of just mingled through the rest of the way to me. I'll have to relisten before definitely making an opinion though. I really liked the last song though. 

Looking forward to The Album About Nothing. That teaser for it at the end of the album with Seinfeld was great. I expect Wale to bring his A-game on that one.


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzQoGYQQNIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sloan (Jun 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFFPGIQZiHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 21, 2013)

This shit gets cleaner the more I listen to it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 21, 2013)

My Top 10 Kanye Tracks:

1. Can't Tell Me Nothin'

2. Homecoming

3. Big Brother

4. Flashing Lights

5. Diamonds From Sierra Leon 

6. Power

7. All Falls Down

8. Street Lights

9. All of the Lights

10. Heard 'Em Say

HM: Devil in a Red Dress, Lost in the World, Runaway


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Y2rd566LRWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 21, 2013)

Quick thoughts on Born Sinner, anyone?


----------



## Ae (Jun 21, 2013)

Better than Yeezus


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2013)

I have to get around to listening Born Sinner. Just gave Yeezus a spin and I thought it was alright. Like the production for the most part. Lyrically it was ok. Two tracks with auto tune


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 21, 2013)

I liked it better than his first album

I had to listen to it again to really get into J. Cole 

Born Sinner is sicckkkk


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 22, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> My Top 10 Kanye Tracks:
> 
> 1. Can't Tell Me Nothin'
> 
> ...


Funny story about Lost in the World for me. I was high as fuck one day two months or so before I graduated high school and was hotboxing. Lost in the World came on and it had me and my boy stuck as fuck. It was like something crazy was in my head or something. I had a box of chicken next to me and I started eating a leg like a fucking savage. We had to call somebody to pick us up because I couldn't even figure out how to get the car to start. After that I didn't smoke again until graduation day. 



blakstealth said:


> Quick thoughts on Born Sinner, anyone?


One of his best works so far imo. Some songs on it are brilliant. Better than Cole World.



Masterpiece said:


> Better than Yeezus


Nope.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 22, 2013)

Let Nas Down Remix (Made Nas Proud) - Nas


----------



## Bleach (Jun 22, 2013)

That gave me goosebumps maaaaaaaan


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 22, 2013)

Full circle moment


----------



## Bleach (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm surprised someone even updates that site. ACCC barely works together anymore.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, I'm surprised that was the first site to come up when I searched for it.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 22, 2013)

Cole doing AMA on reddit


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 22, 2013)

Can anyone remember good songs J. Cole made covers from?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 22, 2013)

I really can't get into Cole, his style is just bland.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 22, 2013)

God Movement said:


> I really can't get into Cole, his style is just bland.



Compared to the past or the present rappers?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 22, 2013)

Both, his delivery is quite boring although his lyrics are decent, and he makes his own beats and quite frankly they aren't that great either. The most common comparison is Kendrick and Cole, but really, comparing Section 80 to Cole World, and GKMC to Born Sinner it's clear that Kendrick is far superior as a rapper.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

I used to like Kendrick better, however I can't compare them. I like Cole's beats, and his flow, and his punchlines. I think he's good. Do I think he's as good as Kendrick? Nah I think Kendrick still better. 

However I'm listening to more Cole, so I might change, but as of now I love Kendrick. 

speaking of Kendrick he needs to be on eminems new CD. :amazed


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the exact opposite. Cole is a much better rapper than Lamar. Although Kendrick is certainly more unique.



Edit: Should word that differently. Cole is a much better artist. I am talking hooks/raps/song creation overall. As far as raw rap goes they are close.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

I can see that. I listend to Kendrick first so that's probably why. 

Alot of good albums out this year. Jay Z coming out with an Album, and J Cole's born sinners really good. 

Eminem has one, but I don't know when that is.


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2013)

Jay hasn't done anything impressive lately (i.e Open Letter, remix with Kendrick, Suit & Tie verse)


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

Still though. It's Jay Z.  I can't be not excited.

July 2nd is Eminems new Album release.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

I liked him in the Kendrick remix.

I must be the only one.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 22, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> I think the exact opposite. Cole is a much better rapper than Lamar. Although Kendrick is certainly more unique.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Should word that differently. Cole is a much better artist. I am talking hooks/raps/song creation overall. As far as raw rap goes they are close.



I _totally_ disagree. Cole is fun, and has plenty of stuff I enjoy, but Kendrick cranks out classics. He's one of those rare artists that know how to make songs sound great and lighthearted while also having a strong message.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 22, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> I _totally_ disagree. Cole is fun, and has plenty of stuff I enjoy, but Kendrick cranks out classics. He's one of those rare artists that know how to make songs sound great and lighthearted while also having a strong message.



To each his own. I like Kendrick but think he is way overrated. I just let the numbers decide for me. In everything Kendrick I have listened to I have kept 10 songs. I have about that many or more of Cole from The Warm Up alone. 

The dude can rap but he doesn't make many good songs that I want to keep on repeat.


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> I _totally_ disagree. Cole is fun, and has plenty of stuff I enjoy, but Kendrick cranks out classics. He's one of those rare artists that know how to make songs sound great and lighthearted while also having a strong message.



I think he's saying Cole has a much bigger appeal, without sacrificing content.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 22, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> To each his own. I like Kendrick but think he is way overrated. I just let the numbers decide for me. In everything Kendrick I have listened to I have kept 10 songs. I have about that many or more of Cole from The Warm Up alone.
> 
> The dude can rap but he doesn't make many good songs that I want to keep on repeat.



I can agree with you on some parts. A better way to phrase it from my perspective might be that Cole's songs are on average better, but Kendrick has a handful of songs that are truly amazing (ie Swimming Pools). I'm not big on a lot of Kendrick's stuff, but when he delivers, he _really_ delivers.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 22, 2013)

Considering Kendrick literally released the best rap album in recent memory I'm not sure how anyone can think  Cole is better. GKMC is flawless. It's up there with the Illmatics, Reasonable Doubts and Ready to Dies.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 22, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Considering Kendrick literally released the best rap album in recent memory I'm not sure how anyone can think  Cole is better. GKMC is flawless.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 22, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> I can agree with you on some parts. A better way to phrase it from my perspective might be that Cole's songs are on average better, but Kendrick has a handful of songs that are truly amazing (ie Swimming Pools). I'm not big on a lot of Kendrick's stuff, but when he delivers, he _really_ delivers.



I can see what you are getting at but Swimming Pools is your example? I would have picked something else to support that point. 

Another way to describe what I am getting at is this. If you are sitting down with people who truly appreciate rap/hip-hop you can play either Cole or Lamar and not lose their ear. If you are sitting down with more casual listeners or maybe even some who don't normally like rap you can really only play Cole to have a chance. 

Of course there will be exceptions to that.



God Movement said:


> Considering Kendrick literally released the best rap album in recent memory I'm not sure how anyone can think  Cole is better. GKMC is flawless. It's up there with the Illmatics, Reasonable Doubts and Ready to Dies.



The Warm Up > GKMC

Of course that is mixtape vs album. Not always fair to compare.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

GKMC was really good album. One of my favorites. I wouldn't say it's as good as Reasonable Doubt, but good CD. 

I still haven't listened to the Warm up all the way.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

I gotta say, I don't really like intros but the warm up had a good one.


----------



## Shizune (Jun 22, 2013)

hey guys if you had to make a rap tier list who would be where

+rep to anyone who humors me


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 22, 2013)

God level:
Lil B
Trey Songz jackin for beats

Mere Elite level:
Gucci Mane
Yo Gotti

Mere Upper Tier:
Ace Hood 
Big Sean
French Montana

Canada Tier: 
Drake


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 22, 2013)

Wtf Cyphon, did you not like Section.80 or GKMC? Or Overly Dedicated?

Edit: The Warm Up better than GKMC? C'mon cuh


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 22, 2013)

And I'll list my favorite current artists 

Kendrick Lamar
J. Cole
Childish Gambino
Tyler, the Creator
Earl Sweatshirt
Joey Bada$$
Big Sean
Kanye West
Chance the Rapper
Big K.R.I.T.
Danny Brown
XV
Dom Kennedy

That's not in any particular order.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

eminem
Jay Z
Biggie
Tupac
J. Cole
Kendrick Lamar 
Childish Gambino 
T.I.P.
Andree 3000/outkast

My favorites from time to time.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

I had to edit, and I feel terrible because I missed it.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 22, 2013)

Kendrick is much better than J.Cole.....adhd,  rigamortis, hiiipower, lookout for detox, etc. TOO genius.


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2013)

Eminem said:


> eminem
> Jay Z
> Biggie
> Tupac
> ...



No old farts


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2013)

Currents in no order

Joey Bada$$
Earl Sweatshirt
Schoolboy Q
Big K.R.I.T.
Kendrick Lamar
The Underachievers
Ab-Soul
Chance the Rapper
A$AP Rocky


----------



## God Movement (Jun 22, 2013)

Currents

- Kendrick
- Joey Bad
- Logic
- Pusha T
- Earl
- Rick Ross
- Drake

These are just rappers whose projects I generally look out for more than others. But honestly, with the new school I look out less for the most lyrically gifted and more for those who make the best music. Beats are a more focal point in rap now than they ever were before.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 22, 2013)

Schoolboy Q doe.....


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 22, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Wtf Cyphon, did you not like Section.80 or GKMC? Or Overly Dedicated?



I honestly don't remember them as complete projects but looking at my iTunes I kept 1 song from OD and 2 from S80.

Opposites Attract from the first, Hiii Power and Keisha's Song from the 2nd.

I also have Young and Black P from C4.

From GKMC I have 6 songs. None of which I have listened to all that often. I believe my most played from him are Keisha's Song and Young and Black P. 



> Edit: The Warm Up better than GKMC? C'mon cuh



Easily better. Not just better.

GKMC was a solid album but The Warm Up for me is one of the greatest projects I have heard. Again, different people and different tastes I guess.

I should also mention I would listen to XV of Kendrick as well.


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> Schoolboy Q doe.....



Sacrilegious is dope man


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh just new school? My bad guys. 

Kendrick
J.Cole 
Drake 
Childish Gambino
Jay Rock
Schoolboy G
A.S.A.P
K.R.I.T


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 22, 2013)

I was with J.Cole since he warm up but Kendrick >>>>>>>>>


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

I get mad when I hear people on Kendrick's dick in public talking about how they were down with him since Section.80 and even OD but can't actually repeat any fucking songs from either. 

Worst thing about Kendrick now is that he has a bandwagon.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah it is annoying to hear


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I get mad when I hear people on Kendrick's dick in public talking about how they were down with him since Section.80 and even OD but can't actually repeat any fucking songs from either.
> 
> Worst thing about Kendrick now is that he has a bandwagon.



Don't get rile up about that. Aside from the chorus, lyrics are pretty hard to remember for most people.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2013)

Fuck how did I forget Schoolboy Q?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't remember lyrics unless I look them up and read them over and over. Especially Kendrick's because he switches the flow so much


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

It's not just the lyrics, they can't even name songs off the album. It's like, at least look over the fucking song list if you've been down with him since '10. 

For me I listen to the songs so much that they're hardcopied into my mad. Wale is especially hard to keep up with but I listen to his shit so much I can even repeat some of his fastest raps.

Speaking of Wale, I wonder if he'll release Gullible as a single? I think he should, it would be really unique and has potential to take off especially with Cee Lo on the hook.


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 23, 2013)

Drake snapped on Versace though


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 23, 2013)

Decided to check out Yeezus today. Quite possibly the worst/most annoying album I have ever heard.


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2013)

Asher Roth dropping a new tape in about two days
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6KiWEJlUIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2013)

I fuck with 808s, Heartless got me hooked.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 23, 2013)

I liked 808's a little and I remember Audible P saying he liked it a lot too. 

Yeezus is straight garbage though. You guys must be on some new kind of drugs around here.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 23, 2013)

I like one or two track off of Yeezus. 

Bound 2 being one.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 23, 2013)

God I hope that sound isn't the future. A lot of it was just like hearing a bunch of annoying sounds effects all mushed together.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

Did you not like MBDTF and Cold Summer either? Because Yeezus is basically the next evolutionary step from those two.

And I completely disagree. Every sound put in the songs has a purpose in it and is meant to accentuate the lyrics and themes of the song. For instance, Black Skinheads has a very primal sound to it while I Am a God has a very solitary and epic sounding beat to it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 23, 2013)

No clue what Cold Summer is. But no, I didn't think MBDTF was that great either.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2013)

The production is the best part. It's very different than almost everything out right now. I'm In It is MY SHIT.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

I meant Cruel Summer my bad.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 23, 2013)

Never listened to or heard of Cruel Summer.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> The production is the best part. It's very different than almost everything out right now. I'm In It is MY SHIT.


New Slaves and Hold My Liquor are beast too.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 23, 2013)

I understand our debates about Lamar and Cole and shit like that but I am truly shocked that any of you like Yeezus. I don't get it at all. I feel like it is more in the lane of those who think Nicki Minaj is the best female rapper ever and who like people like Soldier Boy and shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> Never listened to or heard of Cruel Summer.


It's the GOOD Music collaboration album (although you could almost call it a Yeezy album he's on it so much and he produced almost everything). It's the album with Clique and Cold (or Theraflu or whatever you know that song as) on it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> I understand our debates about Lamar and Cole and shit like that but I am truly shocked that any of you like Yeezus. I don't get it at all. I feel like it is more in the lane of those who think Nicki Minaj is the best female rapper ever and who like people like Soldier Boy and shit.


Wow I feel disrespected. 

Yeezus is high level artistry imo. Not even close to Solja Boy and Minaj. Like, on completely different plains of existence. I can understand you don't like the way it sounds but that doesn't mean it's trash comparable to Solja Boy and Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 23, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Wow I feel disrespected.



No disrespect intended but those were my thoughts when hearing it. I was like "how can anyone listen to this shit?". It is all just so annoying.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

It's like people who like Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt. You have to be a certain type of person to appreciate it and understand its value. 

Or at least that's what I want to believe. In actuality we're probably just weird. But shit is not like Nicki and Solja Boy for sure at least.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 23, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Or at least that's what I want to believe. In actuality we're probably just weird. But shit is not like Nicki and Solja Boy for sure at least.



I would argue it is worse because Kanye is actually attempting to be good and thinking he is "God" whereas I think Nicki and Solja Boy both understand the kind of music they are making and just accept it and continue on. 

Or hell, maybe Kanye is a genius and does know it was garbage. I doubt it though.

Also, at least Nicki can be catchy at times. Kanye didn't even have that going for him.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

^ That right there shows why you can't appreciate it. First of all, you're looking at shit from the surface. He's not saying he's God, he's saying he's a god, as we all are.

It originates from Psalm 82:6, which says “I said, ‘You are gods, sons of the Most High, all of you;’”

He's not saying he's God in the sense of the almighty, he's saying he's a child of God and therefore is a god himself and has control over his destiny and his actions. That's why he says in one verse "I know he's the most high, but I'm a close high" (which is a double entendre for being high as fuck). Thus the title Yeezus, a play on the son of God's name as Kanye knows he is a son and child of God as well (as we all are).

The King James version of the verse says this btw

“I have said, *Ye* are gods; and all of you are children of the most High”


----------



## Vault (Jun 23, 2013)

Suzu i would also add 



> he's saying he's a child of God and therefore is a god himself and has control over his destiny and his actions.



This is also further explained about how he controls his own destiny because he doesnt want corporations running and deciding what he does. This is was like an occuring theme throughout the whole album.



> "People get on the phone with me and tell me, 'What kind of business can you do, though? What type of business are you doing? What's the numbers? How much did you sell? What's the radio spins? How much shampoo can you sell with your face on it and sh--. Remind me again why we in this sh---. Can you remind me again why we in this sh--? Since when (is) making music about getting rich? Since when was making art about getting rich? ... Remind me again why we in this sh--."



There is also that rant


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

Yep, I was surprised when I first heard about that, Ye had never called out Hov before that.

He goes super in-depth into the subject in New Slaves with a really interesting perspective btw. Probably my favorite part of the album because what he said is true as fuck and no one actually puts it into that context.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 23, 2013)

I wasn't being literal with the god thing.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2013)

just noises together 

it's a pretty layered album actually


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

Para finally with dat good taste for something.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2013)

I could understand people not liking Yeezus especially since it's so outside of the comfort zone of hip hop and not what a lot of casual fans or even some heads would like

I've noticed all my music ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) friends like it a lot


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

My only criticism for the album is that I wish Kanye would have just gotten Frank Ocean or someone to sing the hook on Blood on the Leaves instead of using autotune. Although I guess he needed to since he sings the whole song actually.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I could understand people not liking Yeezus especially since it's so outside of the comfort zone of hip hop and not what a lot of casual fans or even some heads would like
> 
> I've noticed all my music ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) friends like it a lot


Yeah I can understand people not liking it because it's so different sonically and it's some really high level shit lyrically...but saying it's like Nicki Minaj and Solja Boy is almost sacrilegious.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2013)

yeah I agree that was really terrible


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 23, 2013)

Don't get me wrong Su. I don't think Kanye is nearly as bad as them overall. This album was on their level though as far as annoying factor.


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2013)

C'mon... Give it another listen with an open mind the album not that bad.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2013)

Cyphon lost his touch lol.

Yeezus is sonically very unique and not only that, it's a good sound. That he brings up some very interesting topics.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 23, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> C'mon... Give it another listen with an open mind the album not that bad.



I had an open mind. I was a pretty big Kanye fan for a long time. It was just a shit piece of work.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> Don't get me wrong Su. I don't think Kanye is nearly as bad as them overall. This album was on their level though as far as annoying factor.


I'll give you annoying factor because I can see how someone wouldn't like some of the jarring beats on it, especially considering you've never heard Cruel Summer and didn't like MBDTF either. But saying it's on their level as an art form is fucking blasphemy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 23, 2013)

What exactly about it don't you like?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

EDIT: Actually he can explain it himself don't want to take what he said out of context by accident.


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I'll give you annoying factor because I can see how someone wouldn't like some of the jarring beats on it, especially considering you've never heard Cruel Summer and didn't like MBDTF either. But saying it's on their level as an art form is fucking blasphemy.



But it's not like the whole album sounds like "On Sight". With "Bound 2" being more like his older stuff.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah but the vast majority of it is pretty out there. You have to be able to appreciate that kind of stuff and I understand some people just aren't going to be able to, which is not an indictment on them at all. This album was largely like MBDTF dialed up to 11.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5_D2wySYktc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Jun 23, 2013)

I thought Yeezus was mostly dope as hell, and also Bound 2 is awkward as hell on this record.

Even if it was a top notch mid 00s Kanye throwback it would have been weird among a bunch of cold electronic glitchy tracks, so being a meh throwback I just couldn't wait for it to end.

4 out of 5 zeus slaps imo


----------



## teddy (Jun 23, 2013)

Thought yeezus was a pretty solid album and i spent practically my whole weekend playing i'm in it. shit was damn near addicting to me


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Cyphon lost his touch lol.
> 
> Yeezus is sonically very unique and not only that, it's a good sound. That he brings up some very interesting topics.



Cyphon had a touch?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 23, 2013)

The entire New Slaves goes off. Second verse is the realest shit I've heard in a while.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 23, 2013)

Listening to Blood on the Leaves right now off Yeezus and just going down the tracklist. I like all of the tracks so far.


----------



## Bitty (Jun 24, 2013)

I wonder how Kanye would react if Born Sinner out sold Yeezus


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2013)

Still wouldn't make it better.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jun 24, 2013)

Surprised so many people on here are feeling Yeezus. Just knew I was coming into 5 pages of hate. But only tasteless Cyphon doesn't like it so guess I underestimated you NF. I should post here more often.

I Am a God, New Slaves, Black Skinhead, Blood on the Leaves, Guilt Trip, I'm in It, and Bound 2 are probably the best ones on there. 7 out of 10 songs being really good is a success for me especially when the production of the album took me completely off guard. On Sight is decent but that beat took a minute to grow on me. Funny that the only two that have not resonated with me are the two with significant features, Send it Up and Hold My Liquor.

Probably give it like 8/10. Reminds me of MBDTF+808s+Dubstep. 

And for the record, MBDTF is probably Kanye's second best album or maybe tied with College Dropout. Late Registration will always be my shit.

Any opinions on the best songs on Yeezus?


----------



## Bitty (Jun 24, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Still wouldn't make it better.



apples & oranges

Cole put out a better _hip-hop_ album imo.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2013)

what does that even mean?

like I don't mind you disliking or preferring a album over an other, but that criticism sounds like empty rhetoric

Yeezus is just as hip hop as Born Sinner, they're both the same genre it's just the former tries things out of the established norm and structure.  Doesn't make it any less of an album that belongs to it's genre

if anything you can make an argument that it's MORE hip hop since it goes back to the roots of using electroics like forefathers Afrika Bombata and Whodini


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeezus is solid, and I thought 808s was pretty good too when it dropped (only heard it once). Coldest Winter hit home as I was going through some things with my girl at the time. 

Favourite currents: Currensy, Brother Ali, Aesop Rock, Lupe Fiasco, Cage, Kanye West, Marco Polo, Kendrick Lamar, J. Cole, Gift of Gab, Mos Def, Sean Price, El-P, Killer Mike, Masta Ace, Domo Genesis, Hodgy Beats. 

I really like the stuff Phonte put out, but I don't think he's making music anymore. Being from Toronto, I like to see Drake do well, but he's a pretty good rapper who makes a lot of questionable songs.


----------



## Bitty (Jun 24, 2013)

Parallax said:


> what does that even mean?
> 
> like I don't mind you disliking or preferring a album over an other, but that criticism sounds like empty rhetoric
> 
> ...



well I feel yeezus is a bit all over the place sonically & musically more so than Born Sinner.  It's much more experimental than Born Sinner is...which is a just a solid hip-hop album.
it's not just grounded & purer to hip-hop than born sinner is...that golden era of hip-hop sound.  the more mainstream & influential style of hip-hop that were use to. 

Kanye has acid house, to rock, to all types of experimental sounds on yeezus.  It pushes the envelope pass the typical hip-hop we're using to hearing in this modern era of rap.  It's like an edgier 808s & heartbreaks to me. 

I never said which album I liked better or preferred.  It's just my _opinion_ that Born Sinner is a more grounded & purer rap album.  Closer to things Nas, Big L, Rakim, etc


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Cyphon had a touch?





Rosencrantz said:


> But only tasteless Cyphon doesn't like it so guess I underestimated you NF.



Where is all of this hate coming from? Lol.

Anyway, it is especially ironic coming from Rosencrantz being that he is coming here saying he likes Yeezus which is possible one of the worst rap albums ever made. Easily Kanye's worst.

Such is a life filled with fools I guess.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2013)

you come off as an asshole when you talk like that


----------



## God Movement (Jun 24, 2013)

i thought this was supposed to be the *intelligent* hip hop thread


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> Yeezus





Cyphon said:


> is possible one of the worst rap albums ever made


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> No disrespect intended but those were my thoughts when hearing it. I was like "how can anyone listen to this shit?". It is all just so annoying.



>all this god-awful taste and wrongness

welp


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jun 24, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> Where is all of this hate coming from? Lol.
> 
> Anyway, it is especially ironic coming from Rosencrantz being that he is coming here saying he likes Yeezus which is possible one of the worst rap albums ever made. Easily Kanye's worst.
> 
> Such is a life filled with fools I guess.



No hate. I was actually kind of joking. You give mad respect to the Warm Up and I like that. Dead Presidents II, Get Up, Dreams, Grown Simba, Can I Live, and Ladies are some of my favorite Cole songs. Classics on that mixtape. And Last Call too. I guess you don't give enough respect to K-Dot and the OVO but not hating really.

I like the production on most of the album and the lyrics aren't bad on at least half of the songs specifically I Am a God, Black Skinhead, New Slaves, Blood On the Leaves, and Guilt Trip. Considering all of Ye's albums have been classics this might be his worst album. Not a slight to Ye though. This album is still classic just different. Ye said he will give us what we need not what we want in the opening track setting the tone for the rest of the album. He is always looking to the future, and Yeezus embodies just that. With the direction hip hop might take after this, it may end up being his greatest and most influential.

We are all entitled to our own opinions of course.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2013)

Parallax said:


> you come off as an asshole when you talk like that



Having a strong opinion shouldn't make me sound like an asshole. Telling someone they sounds like an asshole could make someone sound like an asshole though 



God Movement said:


> i thought this was supposed to be the *intelligent* hip hop thread



Same here. Seems to have changed during my long time away.


I feel you Rose. I ain't mad, just surprised by the opinions mostly.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2013)

nobody except that one guy said you had terrible tasted for not liking Yeezus

you go on to say you don't get how people could have bad taste for liking Yeezus

I mean iono that sounds like an asshole to me


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2013)

Parallax said:


> nobody except that one guy said you had terrible tasted for not liking Yeezus
> 
> you go on to say you don't get how people could have bad taste for liking Yeezus
> 
> I mean iono that sounds like an asshole to me



I never deny I am an asshole, I will grant you that. I just don't think anything I was saying here really warrants that title though.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2013)

How about we just drop the pissing contest? Cyphon doesn't like Yeezus, let's move on...


----------



## God Movement (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (Jun 24, 2013)

I never got into Fabolous.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2013)

I like Fabo. That beat is sick but I thought Fab came kind of lazy with the flow and lyrics.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 24, 2013)

fab is one of the most slept on rappers to be honest, not the most lyrical, but he has lines that stick, a coherent flow and originality where it counts. beat selection isn't bad either, fab really always aimed for a mainstream rap sound - i'd say he's jay-z lite.

check out street dreams (my favorite fab joint) & losos way for albums and the soul tapes for mixtapes if you want to see what he's about.



Cyphon said:


> I like Fabo. That beat is sick but I thought Fab came kind of lazy with the flow and lyrics.



agreed on fabs material, and yeah the beat is just fucking ill.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 24, 2013)

Last 'new' Fab track I heard was 'Baby'


----------



## Ae (Jun 24, 2013)

God Movement said:


> fab is one of the most slept on rappers to be honest, not the most lyrical, but he has lines that stick, a coherent flow and originality where it counts. beat selection isn't bad either, fab really always aimed for a mainstream rap sound - i'd say he's jay-z lite.
> 
> check out street dreams (my favorite fab joint) & losos way for albums and the soul tapes for mixtapes if you want to see what he's about.
> 
> ...



His stuff is a hit-or-miss for me, I enjoyed "The Soul Tape 2" though.


----------



## Bitty (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 24, 2013)

Fab is really good. Both of the Soul Tapes are keepers.


----------



## Bitty (Jun 24, 2013)

yea...Fab is pretty decent, but he just never really stood out to me.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jun 24, 2013)

First listen through to Yeezus. Don't like.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jun 25, 2013)

The Soul Tapes are arguably his two best mixtapes. Whole damn mixtapes. Can't even name a song that sticks out. Diced Pineapples, Diamonds, and Transformation come to mind on the Soul Tape 2 though.

Edit: God Movement honestly I think he is THE most slept on rapper that has actually hit mainstream.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 25, 2013)

anyone know Party Next Door? new dude in Drake's OVO

dude is actually dope af 

good times for r&b music lately


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2013)

Might have to check his stuff. I was feeling that track.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 25, 2013)

^he has a tape dropping July 1st should be on HNHH


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, I'm gonna have to cop that


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 25, 2013)

Where do you guys rank Blu? Him at his prime was sooo good, too bad he fell the fuck off becuase of drugs. I think he's what J.Cole wants to be.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 25, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> Where do you guys rank Blu? Him at his prime was sooo good, too bad he fell the fuck off becuase of drugs. I think he's what J.Cole wants to be.



I have only heard his album with Soul Amazing on it but yeah, he was pretty good. I really like his style. 

I think your comparison might be accurate as well. I am thinking of I Get Up from Cole and yeah......


----------



## God Movement (Jun 25, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> Where do you guys rank Blu? Him at his prime was sooo good, too bad he fell the fuck off becuase of drugs. *I think he's what J.Cole wants to be.*



elaborate. not saying you're wrong or anything, just want to see the thought process behind that thinking.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't want to speak for anyone but Blu is conscious while also being catchy and that is what J Cole is. However, J Cole also has to play the pop game to sell and get more recognition. More or less what the song Let Nas Down is about.

That is the thought process I was picking up.


----------



## Sloan (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Ae (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone gave "The Greenhouse Effect Vol. 2" a listen?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2013)

Been listening to School Boy Q. Pretty good.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcyVIulH2oY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm not. Got that app, pretty sure I was in the first milly, so I'm getting it for free anyway


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

Meh I'm expecting it too be good.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 26, 2013)

God Movement said:


> elaborate. not saying you're wrong or anything, just want to see the thought process behind that thinking.





Cyphon said:


> I don't want to speak for anyone but Blu is conscious while also being catchy and that is what J Cole is. However, J Cole also has to play the pop game to sell and get more recognition. More or less what the song Let Nas Down is about.
> 
> That is the thought process I was picking up.



Because his narrating is like Cole's except a bit better. They give off the same diverse flow except again, Blu is a better bolder.

Below the Heavens was a classic and it's a more cohesive project than Warmup or FNL.

Cole's a beast don't get me wrong, that guy was on his way up until he fell the fuck off via Sideline Story. I also find Dead Presidents 1 AND School Daze criminally underrated tracks by Cole but Blu back than had all the hip hop nerds going ape shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 27, 2013)

Damn I was sleep on this.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 28, 2013)

That new killer mike and el-p run the jewels


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Damn I was sleep on this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (Jun 29, 2013)

That brings back memories. 

 Might relisten to RtD again soon.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 29, 2013)

Been on that Biggie tip all day 

I love throwbacks


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 29, 2013)

Everyday Struggle is the shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 29, 2013)

Been vibing to K-Dot all day tho.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## God Movement (Jun 29, 2013)

Not any more Finally Famous (The Album) was trash.

The mixtapes good, except for Finally Famous The Mixtape 3. UKNOWBIGSEAN is my favourite.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2013)

I like Beware and I liked Guap. I didn't care for the album either. It was just.....mainstream trash. A lot of single songs that weren't very catchy


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]M6crF5J5ipc[/YOUTUBE]

DMX's demo tape circa '91. 

Insane breath control.

[YOUTUBE]DJ_Gpvzf9BY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow, that sounds nothing like him


----------



## Sloan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 29, 2013)

He didn't get his (first) deal until 94 and by then he had that trademark style. He sounds like Big Daddy Kane there.. and not a single step behind either. Proper talent.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 29, 2013)

Fuck Big Sean tho


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Gain (Jun 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Kqs7iXKc93Q[/YOUTUBE]

time for some queer hop :ignoramus


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eSW2bMifRsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jun 30, 2013)

^I need a shower


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2013)

Erykah was looking good tonight. THICK.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 1, 2013)

Joey Bad's new tape dropped


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwI-a1LjpiA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3BJGHPdh8E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-JmZ9ADhYg[/YOUTUBE]


I've been listening to alot of Bone Thugs lately.


----------



## Bitty (Jul 3, 2013)

who do you guys prefer Kanye or Jayz?


----------



## fireking77 (Jul 4, 2013)

Got a link for J Z - Magna Carta for anyone that can't wait.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't think there are any legit links out though.

The album is streaming here though: 

The app keeps crashing so no one really has it yet I think. The album is fucking good so far though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 4, 2013)

I still can't download thru my app yet


----------



## tgre (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## TaskMaster (Jul 4, 2013)

8Bit said:


> who do you guys prefer Kanye or Jayz?



As a whole Kanye, ego and all dude makes good ass music...Graduation, College Droput, MBDTF all were great cd's...I like Jay but more of his older stuff but not as much as Ye


----------



## God Movement (Jul 4, 2013)

BP > RD > Vol. 2 > Vol. 1 > Black Album > MCHG > Vol. 3 > The Dynasty > BP2 > American Gangster > BP3 > Kingdom Come


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2013)

if you want a dl link this might work
Watch Fast and Furious 6 Online


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 4, 2013)

You have American Gangster so low


----------



## Ae (Jul 4, 2013)

Twerk Miley Miley Twerk


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 4, 2013)

RD > BP > Black Album > MCHG> Vol 1 > Vol 2 > AG > BP 2> KC > Vol 3> BP3


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2013)

Frank Ocean with that GOAT hook on Oceans. :sanji


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 4, 2013)

I really like this a lot though, I might have to push it up a few spots.


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2013)

His 4th best album? Sounds about right, this shit is tough.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 4, 2013)

It goes hard man, I love this shit.


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2013)

Lmao at Versus 

Your last shit ain't better than my first shit.  

Is he talking to himself or something. I hate how short the song is though. Shit goes hard.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't know, I'm going to rap genius later tonight though


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2013)

This album surprised me though. Jay Z pulled through.


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2013)

Jay Z Blue damn. That beat.  

And that little back and forth between B.I and Jay Z  the feels.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, that shit was magnificent.


----------



## Ausorrin (Jul 4, 2013)

Magna Carta Holy Grail is album of the year

Jay Z won
Kanye lost


----------



## Bleach (Jul 4, 2013)

This has been a good year so far with Born Sinner and MCHG. I guess for Yeezus too but I didn't like it. Along with Joey Bada$$' mixtape and MGK mixtape.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah, it's been a great year for hip hop


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2013)

People still sleeping on acid rap.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 4, 2013)

Acid Rap is my #1 or 2 for the year.


----------



## Ae (Jul 4, 2013)

Bleach said:


> This has been a good year so far with Born Sinner and MCHG. I guess for Yeezus too but I didn't like it. Along with Joey Bada$$' mixtape and MGK mixtape.



Oh thanks, I missed MGK's tape



Vault said:


> People still sleeping on acid rap.



Indigoism too


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 4, 2013)

So how's Run The Jewels

I'm expecting perfection


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 4, 2013)

that Timbaland producing almost everything...good lawd


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 5, 2013)

to be honest, timbaland been subpar for a minute, his tracks on blueprint 3 were awful

he bounced back nicely on this album


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 5, 2013)

Kinda late and catching up with recent releases but how Born Sinner?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 5, 2013)

Born Sinner is solid, but there's not really any standout tracks. Solid 7.5


----------



## Bitty (Jul 6, 2013)

I think Villumanti, Power Trip, & Runaway are pretty stand out.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 6, 2013)

I can't say it's not a good album, but doesn't come hard on anything. He's so lax on here. I want Cole to sound like he's on Looking For Trouble or Villmatic. Closest thing to me is Mo' Money which he went off on, only problem is that song is only like a minute and a half long.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Mihawk (Jul 6, 2013)

It was good. 

Expected a bit more cause of the hype, but it still delivered somewhat. Some songs were pretty mediocre by Hov's standards. Hope this isn't his new average standard. I liked Watch the Throne more. 

Pharell was doing his thing, and Oceans was a good song.


----------



## Sloan (Jul 6, 2013)

"Girl why you never ready, for as long as you took you better look like Halle Berry, 
or Beyonceeeeeeeeeeee... shit then we gettin married"

Lool.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 6, 2013)

i hope my black skin don't dirt this white tuxedo


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2013)

The truth in my verses
Versus
Your metaphors
About what your net worth is

Ha ha ha


----------



## Honzou (Jul 6, 2013)

Jay is has been underwhelming to me there last 2 albums he's done, I guess I expect too much from him, the album is good though.

Born sinner is nice. That Run The Jewels is solid too, I've fuck with Killer Mike the long way.

Joey badass mixtape made me snooze. 

Oh and Acid Rap>>>>>>>> Your favorite album this year.


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2013)

> Oh and Acid Rap>>>>>>>> Your favorite rap album this year.



Fixed


----------



## Bitty (Jul 7, 2013)

I still haven't checked out Acid Rap yet..lol
what's the best song on there?


----------



## Ae (Jul 7, 2013)

Smoke Again & Chain Smoker for me


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]J-OkZjU0IYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXHSSaM_ymo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw1kVzBTUqA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9tLw2yH6Cw[/YOUTUBE]

On that Kanye vibe.


----------



## KnightGhost (Jul 8, 2013)

is acid rap by that chance the rapper guy

i heard it  think in intro was dope but the rest was ok


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2013)

Acid Rap was dope af.

Tomorrow I'm gonna give my top 5 of the year so far.


----------



## Ae (Jul 8, 2013)

KnightGhost said:


> is acid rap by that chance the rapper guy
> 
> i heard it  think in intro was dope but the rest was ok



Listen to Indigoism first if you haven't


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irt5D6KiplE[/YOUTUBE]

This is what J.Cole wanted to be.


----------



## Jado (Jul 8, 2013)

Jay-Z latest was good, but still not that great, the production was great though. At least it is better than awfully dreadful Blueprint 3.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 8, 2013)

The full version of Dead Presidents 3 dropped courtesy of Guru


----------



## Zenith (Jul 8, 2013)

i was actually wrong in my previous post. listening better to the lyrics(courtesy of the weed i'm smoking) is making me appreciate it more . . .

there are some really good songs like heaven, and the other bad ones
but that's how stuff has always been 

i guess


----------



## Vault (Jul 8, 2013)

Even Jay Z knows it's his 4th best album.


----------



## Bitty (Jul 8, 2013)

eh......I still think Cole is a very talented artist...on the mic & on production. Defiantly still overall one of the best lyricist & story-tellers in the game. 

It's just that he out came so hard & vicious with his early work & mixtapes, that people expect everything he drops to be a classic.............even though he still makes good music.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> i was actually wrong in my previous post. listening better to the lyrics(courtesy of the weed i'm smoking) is making me appreciate it more . . .
> 
> there are some really good songs like heaven, and the other bad ones
> but that's how stuff has always been
> ...



One of the hardest tracks on the album 

[YOUTUBE]I0BLMB0g2U4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2013)

It's good, is that bad?


----------



## Miyoshi (Jul 9, 2013)

MCHG was unimpressive. Some of the greatest production I've ever heard but with only brief glimpses of Genius flow Hov.
The content in his lyrics were "pretty good" while some of the flow patterns and tempos used were sort of embarrassing, too "hip" sounding. Knowing that Jay doesn't write increases the value of the verses though but there was some straight sub-par material recorded on his behalf, hook and verse wise. 

The album was alright. But you'd expect more from a god, the primary focus for this album came off more as a marketing scheme than actual focus on a great album.

Yeezus>MCHG 

And Yeezus had to really grow on me, but that's a great album. Nothing traditional or average about it.

Ye maybe gets caught up in the actual art of things at times while Jay sometimes gets caught up in the business of things. It really shows in their latest albums.

Yeezus - 8.5/10 
MCHG - 7/10


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2013)

So I like Reggae samples in rap music 

It's not a crime


----------



## Ae (Jul 10, 2013)

MCHG was barely passable


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 10, 2013)

It had its moments, but yeah. Overall not too good. Might be 2-3 tracks too long. Did like the production though.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 10, 2013)

2013's best hip hop releases so far:

1.

2.

3.

4.



Jay Z and Swollen Members was shite, but that was just as expected.

Have yet to hear and looking forward to Killah Priest's "The Psychic World of Walter Reed", Kid Cudi's "Indicud" and the ucomming DOOMSTARKS album, even though the DOOMSTARKS is the only one I really expect to be enjoyable through and through. I expect Killah Priest's album to be way too long (double albums rarely works as they tend to be way too long and have some fillers) and Kid Cudi is very hit and miss to me. DOOMSTARKS will make a top three position at the end of the year for sure.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 10, 2013)

My Top 5


----------



## Ae (Jul 10, 2013)

Top 5, in no order
*Chance the Rapper* - Acid Rap


*Young Fathers* - Tape Two


*Milo* - Things That Happen At Day/Night


*mr. MUTHAFUCKIN eXquire!* - Kismet


*The Underachievers* - Indigoism


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 10, 2013)

Some of these I haven't heard, so I'll check them out. I want more people's lists


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 10, 2013)

fuckin spoiler tags them covers, acid


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 11, 2013)

No, I don't want to.


----------



## God (Jul 11, 2013)

Still aint peep dat acid rap joint
Will do soon


----------



## Miyoshi (Jul 11, 2013)

As far as the summer goes Wale put out what I think has been the best traditional rap album.
It has something for everybody, it has hits, substance, melodies, beats, etc.

Yeezus of course is the only one out of the hip hop artist to change music with his approach. Everyone won't appreciate that album though.

MCHG Sadly is right here and I say sadly because its some of Hov's lesser projects but still has some albums beat. The production was CRAZY!!! And hey... Its still Hov here.

J Cole made the album that showcases one of, if not the best, song carrying verse power.
The album as a whole gets meloncholy, beats, hooks, etc. It gets a little dry. 

I actually checked out Mac Millers album and was thoroughly impressed. I didn't take him seriously at all before, but I hand it to him, he dropped some pretty creative and whelming songs. I still haven heard the entire album, but from what I did hear, I was impressed enough to seriously rank him, but not above any of the candidates listed above.

Best albums overall I've heard within the past 2 years:

Nas - Life is Good. Absolute classic. I haven't heard half the album and it's a 9/10 already.

Kendrick Lamar - Good Kid M.A.A.D City. I've never heard a story told so well from beginning to end in an album. 

I want to finish checking out Acid Rap, but so far it was annoying as hell. He sounds like an off brand Carter 3 Weezy.

Still checking out more.... Please, suggest more people.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 11, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> No, I don't want to.



there are need to be a dick? them covers are fucking up the layout of the page for people on mobile, at least use smaller ones like the other guy

the fuck's wrong with you?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 11, 2013)

Nothing is wrong with me. I'm also using a phone now but I'm not experiencing any problems due to any videos or pictures. But I guess that might be because I'm using a quality phone and not some shite phone for shite people.

Anyway, I'll change it sooner or later. Just stay away from this thread until further notice. I'm gone right now so I. Cant fix it now.


----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh New page


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 11, 2013)

"shite phone for shite people", responses are not your forte

it's a matter of courtesy and civility, you aren't the only user of the board and as you noted not everybody's using the same tech, and that's besides nobody really giving a fuck about your top 5


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 12, 2013)

You're so mad. Funny.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 14, 2013)

Not sure if I'm feeling Magna Carta.

Yeezus > Born Sinner > The Gifted > Magna Carta

Is how I'm feeling right now. Jay still has it in terms of lyricsm but there's sorta something missing. Not sure.

Anyway I want to listen to the Mac Miller album but I gotta catch up on his shit first.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 14, 2013)

The only problem I have with the Magna Carta is that nothing is particularly catchy or stuck out to me. I can't tell you anything specific about any of the songs.

I go back for a listen every now and then but it'll probably take awhile to grow on me.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah. Only thing that really stood out to me was Somewhere in America and Jay was talking about Miley twirking.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Yeah. Only thing that really stood out to me was Somewhere in America and Jay was talking about Miley twirking.



but who isn't talking about Miley twerking


----------



## Ae (Jul 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Yeah. Only thing that really stood out to me was Somewhere in America and Jay was talking about Miley twirking.



RIGHT?!?!‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏‏



Masterpiece said:


> Twerk Miley Miley Twerk


----------



## Justice (Jul 14, 2013)

Dat Hopsin. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRVOOwFNp5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ausorrin (Jul 14, 2013)

Let's be honest. Drake is gonna drop the project of the year 

And I still don't like Yeezus after listening to it again. Although Bound 2 is the goat


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 15, 2013)

I listened to Yeezus straight through. It started strong but completely fell apart like a third of the way through.  By the time I was through I could have just taken a nap cause I felt like I took Nyquil.  Ye dropped a turd.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 15, 2013)

Hopsin is turrible. The message in that track is decent dough.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2013)

One more time 

Hardest track on the entire album 

[YOUTUBE]I0BLMB0g2U4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicotex (Jul 15, 2013)

Starvation 2>Rich gang>yeezus>am not a human being 2>born sinner


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2013)

That's cute.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 15, 2013)

So have you guys been sleeping on Lip Lock or what?

Eve's first album in 11 years and I haven't heard a word about it. It's quality too.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2013)

It thinks it's opinion matters, lol.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't even know what you're talking about.


----------



## ElementX (Jul 15, 2013)

I loved me some Yeezus. MCHG was average IMO. 

Still waiting on Doris. 

Speaking of which...


----------



## Shizune (Jul 15, 2013)

Finally listened to Yeezus all the way through.

Kudos to Kanye for being brave enough to venture into experimental territory, but the album felt very contrived and left me worried for his mental health. I've never heard heard him write from such a dark place before, and now that I'm listening to his previous album (Twisted Fantasy) I wish he wasn't.

It was off to a decent start, but it was walking a very fine line between interesting and scary... and it went right off that edge by the fifth song. I added it to my spotify so we'll see if it grows on me, but I was relieved when it was over and I can't see it doing much for me other than giving me a few songs to blast when I'm angry.

Magna Carta might have been a bit bland, but compared to Yeezus, it should teach us better safe than sorry. I'm personally feeling like the new school rappers are taking over right now, and the old school is struggling to keep up.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 16, 2013)

*New Earl*


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2013)

Acid rap is weird
Not sure if want to be honest


----------



## God Movement (Jul 16, 2013)

I hate crews that only work with artists in their group

pretty much all features there are OF


----------



## Chocochip (Jul 16, 2013)

Earl is wacky...can someone brea thetowns of the religion/rap theme?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0FcDXL5Aw0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## fireking77 (Jul 16, 2013)

anyone has link for ace hood Trials & Tribulations?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 16, 2013)

this


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 16, 2013)

Now everyone serenade the new faith of Kendrick Lamar 
This is king Kendrick Lamar 
This is King Kendrick and I meant it

This album is as good this time as it was the first 50 listen throughs.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 17, 2013)

kendrick lamar is the shietttttt


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 17, 2013)

So what is it about this year that's making everyone want to release a new album?


----------



## Shizune (Jul 17, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> So what is it about this year that's making everyone want to release a new album?



Roman Reloaded was the bestselling rap album of 2012 and people figured "shit it's that easy now?"


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 17, 2013)

True.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

gave Yeezus a try, that album got some bangers. Dunno how some people can call it a bad album, off the first listen at least half the tracks were pretty good.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 17, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Not sure if I'm feeling Magna Carta.
> 
> Yeezus > Born Sinner > The Gifted > Magna Carta
> 
> Is how I'm feeling right now. Jay still has it in terms of lyricsm but there's sorta something missing. Not sure.


nah g...MCHG>Born Sinner>Yeezus>>>>>>Gifted

Only song I don't like on magna carta is Holy Grail...JT was terrible, how you gonna have Frank Ocean on it and not have him do that part too, he killed Oceans

Crown>>>>

already stopped listening to Yeezus, now it's just MC on repeat and recent Joey, Dom & Curren$y


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 17, 2013)

Adrian Younge's set to produce Souls of Mischief's upcomming album, "There Is Only Now". I have faith in this. I don't think Adrian Younge can do no wrong. What a man!

"It's a project that if somebody misses the sounds of 93 'til Infinity meets The Low End Theory meets De La Soul Is Dead. If somebody misses that kind of sound, they'll be happy to hear this album because it goes back to that time, you know."

I doubt anyone cares, but fuck you. This is gonna be good!


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't particularly dislike anything on Magna Carta it just didn't have an impact on me. Gifted is pretty forgettable though...meh like I said I need to relisten to it again.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone else notice pretty much all of Jay-Z's album covers besides Vol 2 and BP3 are black and white/grey? Any theories on this?


----------



## Bitty (Jul 17, 2013)

Cole plotting on putting out the Warm-Up 2


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 17, 2013)

Please no.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 18, 2013)

"Sequel" albums are rarely any good. Revisiting on old shit you made on the come up is not going to go well especially considering Cole is already bordering on being repetitive.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 18, 2013)

Are people liking B.o.B.'s swag/style change? I think it's fucking tragic. They got to him.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 18, 2013)

Warm Up 2? What the fuck was Sideline Story? Or Born Sinner for that matter?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 18, 2013)

Spin-offs?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2013)

Stunna get outta here with that shit
If you liked the message, Bill O'Reilly preach the same shit, only better.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey man, I like Hopsin. 

What I've heard anyway.


----------



## Bitty (Jul 18, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Warm Up 2? What the fuck was Sideline Story? Or Born Sinner for that matter?



what does Born Sinner have to do with the basketball theme?
The Come Up
The Warm Up
Friday Night Lights
& Sideline Story ended the chapter

I don't know for sure if he's actually gone give us the warm-up 2, it's just a subliminal line he threw in a recent song with Wale. But He did actually say he does plan to re-release the Warm up &  Friday Nights Lights commercially to give them the recognition they deserve.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 18, 2013)

Who doesn't preach that Crystal Meth ain't a good look? 

I'm looking forward to Knock Madness.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 18, 2013)

The Basketball theme doesn't matter, he does the same thing on every one of his projects. With FNL being the exception.


----------



## Bitty (Jul 18, 2013)

Most of the songs from FNL were suppose to be on his debut album, but he was in dire need to release some kind of material along with his record label constantly pressuring him. He didn't have a single so they didn't give him the green light to release his album they way he wanted.  So he just ended up dropping Friday Night Lights as a mixtape while Sideline Story just consisted of rushed or re-used songs & was a still a decent album.  Which is a shame cause he could have had an instant classic.

But I do agree, he does need to evolve as an artist.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah, he talked about FNL in an interview I'm pretty sure. Sideline Story was just.....ugh


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 18, 2013)

Kanye's new stuff is way more original than his sample-heavy studio primed past. I rarely listen to albums all the way through at one time, but when I listen to some of his old stuff ... records like Late Registration just seem like collab albums with just random tracks on there, not really much consistency. I have friends who pine for his College Dropout days, but that was a phony studio Kanye taking credit for a lot of other people's work. His new stuff is realer and you can hear that just listening to some of the college raps ... I don't know, just can't listen to some old Kanye verses all the way through anymore, aside from some tracks. It just seems weird, spitting Rhymefest verses and whatnot, lol. 

And lyrically you won't find many pre-Fantasy tracks from Kanye as good as he was in tracks like Monster or Blame Game. 

I would rank his albums:

MBDTF (clearly his best)

Yeezus

CD
LR
GR

808s 

And some of those songs off Fantasy really hold their weight. Hell of a Life is awesome to drive to, been bumping that in San Fran on vacation, and it's nice.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 18, 2013)

LM you have shit taste if you think Late Registration sounds like a collab and is 'studio heavy' whatever the fuck that means. And random tracks?? lel. Every track on LR has a purpose and consistent with the overall theme. Just because the sound is varied between them doesn't make them random. It's called range and versatility. The overall narrative of the album is cohesive and holds up to anything being put out these days. If you labeled these criticisms against CD then I would be more inclined to agree.

And if anything MBDTF and Yeezus are both just as studio heavy as any of his previous albums. They're just completely different kinds of styles. And feeding off of other people's work before those??? That's some crap "analysis" there.


----------



## Bitty (Jul 18, 2013)

LM...you don't think "Jesus Walks" "All Falls Down" "Crack Music" 'Flashing Lights" "Through the Wire" "Slow Jamz" "Hey Mama"
are as lyrical as monster & blame game


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 18, 2013)

Fuck that, even Roses, Addiction, and Drive Slow are just as lyrical if not moreso than half the songs on MBDTF and Yeezus. Just because he's not completely invested in his high concept allegories in his earlier albums doesn't mean they're lesser lyrically. Telling a down to Earth life story with the apex of rap is just as legitimate as cursing out the world


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2013)

"You got me hopped up on that PUSHER LOOOOOVE"

This album is the shit. pek


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2013)

^ dat new jay tee ish
Was banging brahs, no lie

Some frank ocean/weeknd lvl shit right durr

You guys should actually check it lol, aint no nsync shit on there, promise.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2013)

yea this shit is legit


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2013)

Justin timberlake really does have a penchant for r&b-type pop. Timbalands production didnt hurt either but i was surprised by just how soulful.. And... Black, his sound was to be honest. Dude has really grown, but even years ago, i always got the feeling he was capable of more than basic mtv shit.

Yeah its pretty damn good.

On another note, chance the rapper was very meh to me. Where is all the acclaim coming from?


----------



## Ausorrin (Jul 19, 2013)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]0FcDXL5Aw0o[/YOUTUBE]



Vince absolutely killed this song


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Justin timberlake really does have a penchant for r&b-type pop. Timbalands production didnt hurt either but i was surprised by just how soulful.. And... Black, his sound was to be honest. Dude has really grown, but even years ago, i always got the feeling he was capable of more than basic mtv shit.
> 
> Yeah its pretty damn good.
> 
> On another note, chance the rapper was very meh to me. Where is all the acclaim coming from?


This was simply too cringeworthy to pass without comment. "Dat Jay Tee ish" - 'So soulful and black' ..... ffs 

smfh.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2013)

Kanye West is a crappy lyricist and rapper in general.

And really, mentioning Slow Jamz as one of his best examples of lyrics?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2013)

Kanye's rhyming didn't improve at all but his delivery is leagues better in his last two albums which is why they're very good.  I liken him kinda to John Lydon who has by all accounts has an attrocious singing voice but the way he rides the music and fills it with so much personality is so effective that it fits like a glove.


----------



## Justice (Jul 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpzDtCSVBqk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgsJ3a-v6wM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ9L6bwhZe0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rKmdRdNO7s[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Lupe.


----------



## Soul King (Jul 19, 2013)

I could clearly tell the IMoH6 video wasn't directed by Hopsin.. I didn't really like it, but I liked the song.



Masterpiece said:


> Stunna get outta here with that shit
> If you liked the message, Bill O'Reilly preach the same shit, only better.



Nah, Hopsin's ill.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2013)

Kanye isn't a crappy lyricist. His stuff is sometimes corny, but he's no Soulja Boy or Rocko or something. He's just not super lyrical. Que SLR.


----------



## Soul King (Jul 19, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Kanye isn't a crappy lyricist. His stuff is sometimes corny, but he's no Soulja Boy or Rocko or something. He's just not super lyrical. Que SLR.



Or Riff Raff


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2013)

his flow is pretty bad though, it's not even his wordplay it's kinda the whole thing that suffers

but like I said his last two albums he's amped up the personality and delivery so it's really good imo


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Kanye West is a crappy lyricist and rapper in general.


Factually disprovable lies.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, Kanye's thing now is his huge ego and his energy and the ridiculous shit he says. Which isn't bad. 

I never realized why all rappers or rap music is held to a much higher standard when it comes to lyrics. Like other genres aren't. I understand rap can definitely go above and beyond compared to others, but quite frankly I don't want all my rappers super lyrical as long as the music is good.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2013)

Thing is Kanye is lyrical as fuck just not in the conventional sense anymore. What he does is very different and you need to research every line to understand. It's not just a bunch of one liners and shit which most people pass off as being lyrical for some reason.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 19, 2013)

His lyrics were good when Lupe Fiasco, Mos Def, or Pusha T were writing verses for him.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2013)

Pusha T


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2013)

LM you're funny man lol


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 19, 2013)

I grew up on Clipse, they have put out some quality stuff.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2013)

And the thread was fine two days ago.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2013)

Only Clipse song I'm familiar with is that shit with Pharrell that blew up


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 20, 2013)

Suzuku, I'm just messing with you man. You seem like a really passionate Kanye fan, and they're usually vehement in defending their guy (like you just showed). 

Clipse are very good, always felt they were better than UGK. I don't even do drugs but "drug rap" doesn't get any better than them. They're really clever and honest too. You should really check out Hell Hath No Fury, one of the best albums I've listened to. 

Also looking forward to Pilot Talk III from Currensy. I haven't read anything about it and am wondering if it will be better than the 2nd.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2013)

Better than UGK? Wow lol. I'll check em out, but that's quite the hype you're giving them


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Suzuku, I'm just messing with you man. You seem like a really passionate Kanye fan, and they're usually vehement in defending their guy (like you just showed).


Thanks for the back handed compliment.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm locked inside
A land called foolish pride
Where the man is always right
He hates to talk but loves to fight
Is that alright?

On cold days 
He lones us lots of hate
But he says that we must pay
To take it all away
Is that okay?

But I'm asking you will you stay with me 
In this land where we are free
I know it's rough and you've had enough 
But one day we'll be happy

When I look into the future
I see danger in its eyes
Hearts of hatred rule the land
While others left outside
Killing, Bleeding Citizen
While music slowly dies
And I get frightened I, see I get frightened

Feels every time. 

This should be the theme song of the next Captain America movie I swear. Let's start a petition!


----------



## Honzou (Jul 20, 2013)

this kinda-sorta belongs here

the mashup is perfect. Girl talk-Black skinhead/the beautiful people
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz6ySjoUt-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2013)

erictheking said:


> This was simply too cringeworthy to pass without comment. "Dat Jay Tee ish" - 'So soulful and black' ..... ffs
> 
> smfh.



First on was a joke, second is true. Listen to the album man, justin timberlake actually has swag and soul. And yes, more than a lot of other r&b dudes. Idk, his name just always evokes the image of the nsync kid, so i found it necessary tp say hes putting out  legitimate rnb equal to ocean and weeknd. Hence he has a certain blackness to him you wouldnt expect is all.

So chill dude.

Kanye is odd. Back in the day i thought he was a great lyricist. Now when i remember his first three albums, he never said anything truly profound but it was generally intelligent enough to be considered "conscious"
His flow back was mediocre to average at best.

Current kanye is awful, both lyrics and flow

"What she order?
Fish filet?"

Fuckin come on bro. Compared to when i first heard Heard Em Say, woooorld of difference.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 20, 2013)

"Kanye West Says "New Slaves" Verse Is The Best Rap Verse of All Time". The second verse from new slaves.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow, what a clown.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 20, 2013)

Matt Smith

Yeezy fuck their heads up


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2013)

This is a good ass song. I'm looking towards his solo mixtape, since Kids These Days broke up


----------



## Shizune (Jul 22, 2013)

since you guys 100% slept on Lip Lock


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll check it out. Hard for me to get into female emcees


----------



## Honzou (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't fuck with Sir-Mix-A-Lot but this shit right here...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlarNcNFzLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Yeah, Kanye's thing now is his huge ego and his energy and the ridiculous shit he says. Which isn't bad.
> 
> I never realized why all rappers or rap music is held to a much higher standard when it comes to lyrics. Like other genres aren't. I understand rap can definitely go above and beyond compared to others, but quite frankly I don't want all my rappers super lyrical as long as the music is good.



What other genre is based on poetry?


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2013)

Who's say poetry have to be introspective?


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2013)

oh and

Jay-Z ? Jay Z Blue


> "Daddy need at least three weeks in the Hamptons"




Kanye West ? New Slaves



> "Fuck you and your HamptonAnnotate house
> I'll fuck your Hampton spouse
> Came on her Hampton blouse
> And in her Hampton mouth"


----------



## Shinji (Jul 23, 2013)

The Weeknd is coming out with "Kiss Land" on September 10th. I'm looking forward to it, but I feel his two singles are not getting as much hype as everything he put out on his mixtapes. "Kiss Land" and "Belong to the World" are great singles.

I'm also feeling that Chris Brown and Aaliyah song, "Don't think they know".


----------



## Ausorrin (Jul 23, 2013)

I really don't mess with the Weeknd. All his songs sound the same tbh


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2013)

Weeknd's new stuff is just alright to me.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 23, 2013)

anyone got the new Shawn Chrys album?

can't find a link


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2013)

Nah, I don't. 

Here's some new Gambino


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BEp9ZL04cZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1ojLucG2Z78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2013)

> "I like you, I want you, I want you to be mine."


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2013)

I'M SO HOOOOOOD!!


----------



## Shinji (Jul 27, 2013)

Khaled with the publicity stunt


----------



## Shizune (Jul 28, 2013)

GUYS KIM IS DROPPING ANOTHER MIXTAPE THEMED AFTER HER FIRST ALBUM


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2013)

This is super nerdy....but I just realized Ross' "God Forgives, I Don't" title is hella similar to Chris Claremont's X-Men story arc title "God Loves, Man Kills". It's like he just used different words.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 28, 2013)

I was thinkin bout this monkey ninja too lol.


----------



## Gain (Jul 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QTg1ihudCIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Jul 31, 2013)

Arsonal vs Aye-Verb battle just came out on URL a few hours ago. Pretty entertaining IMO.

I've never seen Smack drop battles this fast lol.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 31, 2013)

WHAT. THE. FUCK?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2013)

New Drake


----------



## Honzou (Aug 1, 2013)

Everybody's something is good. I want a music video for "Favorite Song"

I fuck with this new Drake.


----------



## Sloan (Aug 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WevDIZTxTm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kameil (Aug 1, 2013)

Haven't been through in a minute but anyway i put something together and compiled all of King Krule's work and made the artwork also, you can DL here.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 2, 2013)

*7L Confirms Second CZARFACE Project With Inspectah Deck & Esoteric *



Czarface released one of the best albums this year, and the third best hip hop album, so that's great news.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2013)

hmmm but Inspectah Deck is quite washed up


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 2, 2013)

Czarface is amazing. If you haven't heard it and don't mind 90's boom bap, then check it out. It's great!


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2013)

man if you don't love 90's Boom Bap you don't love Hip Hop


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 2, 2013)

Not sure if you're joking or not, but check out Czarface. It's awesome. It's not quite Twelve Reasons to Die or Run the Jewels, though. But who'd expect that?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm pretty serious about Boom Bap

how can't you love that genre it's so amazing


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

This is my first time hearing about this Czarface.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 2, 2013)

I've posted about it about fifty times in this thread. Even posted a huge pic which some guys decided to cry a lot about.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

I ain't see it bro. I'll check them out sometime this weekend.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 2, 2013)

I wouldn't compare them at all. But if you enjoy good hip hop you'll love both of those. That's a fact.

Also, I cannot wait for next year to come. Two new Killer Mike album's gonna be awesome. One of the better rapers out there today. That attitude, man. That fucking attitude!


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2013)

hmmm I always worry about a rapper putting out two albums in the same year.  Every time I think on it I can't recall a case where both albums have been great and would have served better being a single album.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2013)

except Del

that's it


----------



## Ae (Aug 2, 2013)

Uncle Acid said:


> I wouldn't compare them at all. But if you enjoy good hip hop you'll love both of those. That's a fact.



Not comparing, that's how I feel. I liked Run the Jewels, thought it was decent, but I can't get behind Czarface.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Ae (Aug 4, 2013)

Andre reportedly dropping his solo project next year


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah, I forgot to post that. Early 2014.


----------



## God (Aug 6, 2013)

Wait wtf lol
Has parallax always been a mod or are they seriously getting this desperate?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2013)

Para has been a mod for a few months now lol


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hmbvQLrjUas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2013)

This sample is fucking magnificent. Song isn't bad either.


----------



## Ae (Aug 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_L2vJEb6lVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Para has been a mod for a few months now lol



That's not Para, she's gone.  That's Parallax.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2013)

Not that Para obviously. Para is short for Parallax.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 7, 2013)

So is Mastermind (Ross's next album) still coming out this year?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Not that Para obviously. Para is short for Parallax.



There's only one Para.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2013)

Not where I post. There's two. Though I did know lezzy Para first, so Parallax can be nu-Para.


----------



## God (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah both of you were UG homos together


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2013)

GB scum I smell?


----------



## Ae (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone else looking forward for that Big Sean album?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Shizune (Aug 10, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Anyone else looking forward for that Big Sean album?



Definitely... I love Big Sean's sound and I think he's lyrically at a really good spot.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 10, 2013)

I finally like Drake. He goes off on Versace.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2013)

That song reminds me of that one Soulja Boy/A-Rab song.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 10, 2013)

This is nice.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbaAf4aSIQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 11, 2013)

Versace stole that beat from Soulja Boy's. That's why lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 12, 2013)

Kendrick fucking snapped


----------



## Bitty (Aug 12, 2013)

holy shit.........kendrick just bodied every rapper of his generation & the current rap game in general.
big sean should feel ashamed of himself for being on that track...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................even though its his lol.


----------



## Ausorrin (Aug 12, 2013)

King Kendrick da Gawd 




He fucking went off on that track


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2013)

Why the fuck did Big Sean do that to himself? And how the fuck did he get Jay Elec on the track? lmao


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2013)

"Jermaine gonna make a track called Let Dot Down" lmaoooo


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MK0JrfutQCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2013)

Also no one posted this


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Kendrick fucking snapped



Holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Ausorrin (Aug 13, 2013)

Song should have been Kendrick feat. Kendrick

But Jay Electronica lowkey snapped too. Too bad it came after K Dot's verse


----------



## Bitty (Aug 13, 2013)

K.Dot put the rap game on notice...to the tenth power.
haven't felt this excited after hearing a verse since J.Cole murdered looking for trouble...too bad his shit was low-key lol.


----------



## Bitty (Aug 13, 2013)

if anybody buys his album......it's just to hear that verse.


----------



## Augors (Aug 13, 2013)

It was too real. I thought it was just another feat, but that's a whole different story. lol Maaaaaaan, I want another Kendrick album now. 

the tweets!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 13, 2013)

8Bit said:


> if anybody buys his album......it's just to hear that verse.



it's not on the album, he said it had "clearance issues"

it's all adding up now, there weren't no damn clearance issues dude got killed and was feeling salty so didn't put it on the album


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> it's not on the album, he said it had "clearance issues"
> 
> it's all adding up now, there weren't no damn clearance issues dude got killed and was feeling salty so didn't put it on the album



Yeah, there's no way he'd let that shit in on his album

it'd be eminem and jay z's renegade all over again


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2013)

You're all sheeps


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 13, 2013)

Yall sleepin on J electricity.

smh

k dot killed it.  But J Elect kept par effortlessly.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 13, 2013)

Kendricks INbox


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 13, 2013)

verse was nice but i feel like part of the reaction is due to how dead things have been


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2013)

People sleeping on that Jay Elect verse.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2013)

Joel Ortiz response


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2013)

Jay Electronica's Verse was Nice

Kendrick's was just nasty


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Joel Ortiz response



Expecting Joe too

Royce & Crooked seem fine with it


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2013)

Traplord by ASAP Ferg available for streaming right now

follow the link i guess

Also, Trinidad James just dropped his new mixtape. Some nice beats, few quality features.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2013)

Just like the old days


----------



## God Movement (Aug 13, 2013)

i'm liking that trap lord joint


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, I really like Ferg. Even more than Rocky. He's pretty unique.


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2013)

Shots fired!
[YOUTUBE]IngidzJuyt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2013)

Kevin Hart is a fuckin fool lol.

Also Doris is released in a few days. It should leak soon.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2013)

I didn't think any of the verses were particularly great in that Big Sean joint


----------



## Miyoshi (Aug 13, 2013)

Each verse in that No I.D track was OFFICIAL. My only thing is, everybody got caught up in the hype over Kendrick's verse when Big Sean really had the best verse IMO. Freshest delivery with more complex word play. I'm really impressed by his growth as an artist.

Big Sean has surpassed Drake at this point, Drake always sounds like a Big Sean/Weezy hybrid now.

Kendrick Lamar's verse was good for hip-hop though. It rekindled a flame that was put out long ago. 
Though I don't consider it a true diss, I still wouldn't take lightly on what he said if I were any of  those named rappers in his verse. 

Joell Ortiz actually ripped dat ass though. GG


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2013)

its more of a step your game up challenge than a diss


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 13, 2013)

That was a pretty good verse by Lamar, but it's getting overblown, lol.

Hopefully it sparks some competition in the mainstream instead of the usual prima donna joints or crappy/beta subliminal tracks.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2013)

Big Sean's verse wasn't that great at all.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2013)

B.o.B. Response


----------



## Sansa (Aug 13, 2013)

Kendrick called lots of names 

Wanna hear the responses, Joell Ortiz's response went kinda hard.


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2013)

Wish B.o.B's was longer


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm loving the responses, this is what needs to happen in the Hip Hop world.  Just like the old days.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 13, 2013)

Chocolate Drop gonna kill em all.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2013)

it's nothing like the old days if it was the old days BOB or some other rapper would have sworn to take out Kendrick's firstborn and baby mama


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2013)

Minus the violence, but still the hunger in the rap which is great.


----------



## Bitty (Aug 13, 2013)

man i hate B.o.B 

& Big Seans verse was decent..but it was pretty simple & straight forward..nothing blew me away or went over my head.
i was just like "cool"  His delivery & flow was smooth & good as usual but Kendrick came with passion.

I replayed Kendricks verse about 5 times after I heard it lol


> You better off tryna skydive
> Out the exit window of 5 G5’s with 5 grand
> With your granddad as the pilot he drunk as fuck tryna land
> With the hand full of arthritis and popping prosthetic leg
> ...



that right there was deeper & more complex wordplay than anything Sean said in his verse.


----------



## Bitty (Aug 13, 2013)

Jay Elect verse is slept on...& the scary part is he can go way harder than that.
people really just love Kendrick verse cause of his energy & passion....plus the calling out rappers line...even though that wasn't the best line in the his verse.....everything he said after that was gold.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Wish B.o.B's was longer



His was so bad. He should have threw that shit away.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 13, 2013)

Will Kendrick Lamar Call out more Rappers?
Will Drake Stop having Trust issues?
Is Chief Keef Gay?
Find Out On The Next Dragon Ball Z


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2013)

BoB is terrible

Big Sean is ehhhhh


----------



## Ae (Aug 13, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> His was so bad. He should have threw that shit away.



He didn't really say anything
Fred The Godson's track was booty


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2013)

I used to like Bobby Ray a lot. I find it very hard to give a darn about his music these days though.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2013)

Eminem and Andre 3000 are better than all the new age rappers.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2013)

Kinda reminded me how E, use to call out people too. And murdered them.

Kendrick did it right.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 14, 2013)

So Young Jeezy isn't even worth a mention? 

That said this shit is way overblown. Kendrick called people out. The verse was fye. Okay....you would think people on twitter have never heard good music before.


----------



## fireking77 (Aug 14, 2013)

f Nas responds, it will become interesting lol


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 14, 2013)

So was it a dis to Jigga and Nas that Kendrick mentioned himself in the same breath as them?

It must be great to be a rapper. You can stroke your own dick all you want to and the more you do it the more people like you.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2013)

Just as annoying as the hype beasts are the people trying to be hipsters and downplay Kendrick's verse.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2013)

Super Lupe Rap 2


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2013)

How is "I'm tryna be better than everybody that's better than everybody" complex at all? Big Sean really did spit some basic shit yo. Truthfully, he should have cut his verse and just let Kendrick or Jay release this shit.

And B.o.B.'s shit was just bad. And that's coming from a fan.

Lupe also released #DopeFrancis. I didn't link it, but it's just meh. SLR 2 was much better.


----------



## Miyoshi (Aug 14, 2013)

It was an example of how his verse was just fresh. It was more different than complex. He had plenty of lines that were clever I just don't have direct access to the song.

Idk what you're looking for from artist, you critique harshly. You must not rap because someone who does it isn't easily impressed but is open and objective to what is actually good. 

That's what music and art is though, persepctive. So to each his own, stick to your guns.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 14, 2013)

Lupe 

Lyrically untouchable.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 14, 2013)

Phil Jackson even responding to Kendrick






> Phil Jackson        ✔ @PhilJackson11
> 
> @kendricklamar it’s okay to be cocky and sure, but we all need somebody to lean on.  Let’s just call it mentoring.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 14, 2013)

Holy shit this Kendrick verse bleeeeeeeeeeeewwwww uppppp and it's amazing. I've never seen anything like it (started listening to hiphop a lot 2007ish). It's awesome how he's made so many people respond but then there are some people that I have never heard of responding as well and that's just weird. He was calling out big names then smaller rappers are here trying to defend themselves. 

But whatever, he made Lupe actually rap all mean and shit which should be its own achievement. That Adolf line was priceless


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2013)

what the fuck is Phil Jackson commenting for 

what a champion doe


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 14, 2013)

Phil Jackson wants to mentor Kendrick.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2013)

Lupe rapped circles around Kendrick. I know Kendrick has much better verses, but still if we're comparing the two - Lupe looked like the far superior lyricist. Would love to see them go back to back for real, two of the best in the game right now, no doubt about it.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 14, 2013)

New Eminem


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2013)

That was a nice verse.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2013)

i can't listen to current em he has that same shouting feeling that i get listening to meek mill

he can still put together a good verse, but his voice/current flow gets in the way of me listening, he makes a lot of his own beats and i hate that too. hopefully his next album is decent


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2013)

I think Dre produced this one. 

I'm not really a fan of the shouting angry style either, but its better than the accents he had in relapse and encore.

If he just rapped normally like he did in 25 to life and Spacebound he'd be good.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2013)

i just like smooth, comedic em. that's him, that's when he produced his best work, i know he can't be in his prime forever but..


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2013)

Nah he'll never go back to his prime. Sad, but that involved a lot of things he simply doesn't have.

The fact he still raps is what I like. Get annoyed when new rappers come out, and can't even mess with old rappers, and still not touch them in their prime. Got high hopes for Kendrick, Lupe, and J Cole. Lupe already almost untouchable lyrically.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAhr_arIWB4[/YOUTUBE]

Cassidy response

hard bars


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 14, 2013)

Song Responses so far:

B.o.B.--How to rap

Lupe Fiasco--SLR 2

Joell Ortiz--Out of Control

Mickey Factz--south park

King Los--Control remix

The Astronomical Kid--KONY

Tsu Surf--Letter to Mr. Lamar

Mysonne--Uncontrollable

Reed Dollaz--Control

Fred The Godson--Say My name

DAYLYT--"Kendrick I Got Your Back" (in response to Tsu Surf)

ACEYALONE--BIG SEAN CONTROL REMIX

Iman Shumpert I--Dear Kendrick

Cassidy--Control (Kendrick Lamar response)

BlackBolt--Controlled


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2013)

Miyoshi said:


> It was an example of how his verse was just fresh. It was more different than complex. He had plenty of lines that were clever I just don't have direct access to the song.
> 
> Idk what you're looking for from artist, you critique harshly. You must not rap because someone who does it isn't easily impressed but is open and objective to what is actually good.
> 
> That's what music and art is though, persepctive. So to each his own, stick to your guns.



I didn't say his verse was trash it wasn't, but that was a weird line to take and use for saying his verse was fresh. 

I actually do, he didn't have a bad verse. But it didn't touch Kendrick's or Jay Elec's verse. 

But yeah, I guess.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 14, 2013)

Dont worry Drake workin to get back at kendrick, 



*Spoiler*: __ 



soon as he finishes drinking his warm honey flavor tea. smooths his throat.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2013)

Marvin's Room 2 coming. No Kendrick Lamar outro this time lol


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2013)

Iman Shumphert what the fuck  focus on your game


----------



## Bitty (Aug 14, 2013)

Cassidy responded


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 14, 2013)

J. Cole going to release a wack response, further cementing the idea that he's turned into the new dull, sad clown Game.


----------



## Bitty (Aug 14, 2013)

i highly doubt Cole's going to respond...at least this early. He's been too busy touring & shit.
notice how everyone who's responded so far is irrelevant...relatively speaking.

I don't think anyone who k.dot actually mentioned is going to retaliate..at least not a full song, except maybe Pusha T.

but if Cole gets on that "looking for trouble" "who dat" "2face" "return of simba" "beautiful bliss" type shit....he'll bring it A+ no doubt.
show the people he hasn't turned pop or dull.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Song Responses so far:
> 
> B.o.B.--How to rap
> 
> ...



I love it.



Bleach said:


> Holy shit this Kendrick verse bleeeeeeeeeeeewwwww uppppp and it's amazing. I've never seen anything like it (started listening to hiphop a lot 2007ish). It's awesome how he's made so many people respond but then there are some people that I have never heard of responding as well and that's just weird. He was calling out big names then smaller rappers are here trying to defend themselves.
> 
> But whatever, he made Lupe actually rap all mean and shit which should be its own achievement. That Adolf line was priceless



He brought the hunger back, its damn great.  It's like the mid-90s all over again.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2013)

I wont say that, it's hardly been two days.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2013)

Which is why it's pretty big, all of those responses that quick?  Do you remember "We Fly High" and how many responses and remixes it inspired?  That didn't happen overnight.



> Fred Godson - Say My Name


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2013)

it's nothing like the mid 90's that was the height of the blood feud between the East and West o.O


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2013)

That's not at all what I was talking about.  What you just was something like this:

Me: Oh yeah, we're going to war with Congress declaring it not the President.  That kind of reminds me of WWII.
You: It's nothing at all like WWII with the extermination of Jews happening.

I'm talking about rappers being called out or a diss and then multiple responses coming soon afterward.  This mainly happened in NYC.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2013)

but that's a really really terrible example too


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2013)

Not really, the only thing our posts had in common was the time frame, like my example.  Also, real you and example you used violent history when real me and example me used the measures leading up to it.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2013)

well no the 90's hip hop scene was wildly different and everyone making these songs over the last 24 hours is nothing like how it was during that time period or reminiscent of it, there isn't any real vitriol or passion honestly cause this will be forgotten in about a week


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2013)

Have you heard the responses?  And I'm not talking about the quality of them (which is good btw), I'm talking about the method the songs were made.

I don't think it'll be forgotten anytime soon, shoutouts and disses are pretty memorable.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2013)

what method cause Jay Z did the same thing back in the 2000s or when Nas declared hip hop dead in 2006 and everyone got all mad and shit.  This is more in tune with that than the 90s


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2013)

I dunno how to make it any simpler.  Some posters in here will get I'm sure, I actually listened to hip hop in the 90s so maybe it's just clearer to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2013)

I feel what you're saying Mider, and agree. Like that it woke them all up anyway.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 14, 2013)

Lupe's response is fucking terrible  Is he smoking crack?
He's been wack for tooooo long now.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Which is why it's pretty big, all of those responses that quick?  Do you remember "We Fly High" and how many responses and remixes it inspired?  That didn't happen overnight.



I'm saying it's way too soon to say things are back to the golden days. We've all seen this happen 100 times over since the social networks blew up. This very well will be something that just blows over in a couple weeks just like everything else.


----------



## Soca (Aug 14, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Dont worry Drake workin to get back at kendrick,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2013)

Doris leaked. I have a link if anyone wants it.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> I'm saying it's way too soon to say things are back to the golden days. We've all seen this happen 100 times over since the social networks blew up. This very well will be something that just blows over in a couple weeks just like everything else.



And I'm saying people don't tend to forget mass responses/diss, especially not by Billboard artists.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2013)

None of those guys are "billboard artists" except for B.o.B. and Lupe though.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2013)

Joell and Cassidy too.  Anyway I said "especially" so I didn't just limit it to them.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2013)

Drake ain't that much of a pussy. . ...right?


----------



## The World (Aug 15, 2013)

lmao Drake 

Lupe and Cassidy responses were good shit

Kendrick succeeded


----------



## God Movement (Aug 15, 2013)

This has been a really good year for rap.

I'm liking Doris a lot.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 15, 2013)

JR Writers Diss

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsgLTWNhifA[/YOUTUBE]

This was pretty dope.  Top 3 responses by far.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

Joel ortiz and Cassidy killed Kendrick, but it doesn't matter because they weren't called out.

Diddy missing the point again.

B.O.B being awful. 

Still got to listen to Lupe.

Joe calls it cute.


----------



## Miyoshi (Aug 15, 2013)

Anybody see what Hov and Kanye said??


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2013)

No, what'd they say?


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 15, 2013)

Killah Priest & Ghostface Killah To Release Spiritual Joint Album 



Oh fuck me! YES!


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2013)

I want that MF Doom/Ghostface album instead >:[


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2013)

Cassidy's response was so weak. Why are people hyping it up


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2013)

none of the responses have been great tho


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

Cassidy's response was good for me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2013)

I liked Ortiz somewhat, and Lupe's. But the rest range from really bad to meh


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

I liked Cassidy's and Lupe and ortiz.

Eminems new single survival is out. Its pretty good. Better than I thought it be.


----------



## Bitty (Aug 15, 2013)

Survival sounds like the same ole motivational pop-rap he's been putting out.......he still usually kills the lyrics but even these sound a bit cliche


----------



## Ausorrin (Aug 15, 2013)

People like Drake or j. Cole aren't going to respond cause they have actuallly have stuff to lose if their's isn't good. These irrelevant rappers are just using this hype to get some more exposure tbh.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

What did you expect. I lowered my standards for Jay and Em long ago. Not the same rappers they once was.


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2013)

Eminem isn't going through shit anymore, it's to be expected.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

The fact that they produced medicore songs on their standards and still produce better songs than the majority pretty much tells me there talent was real, and its just they aren't in their prime.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Eminem isn't going through shit anymore, it's to be expected.



He'll be a grandfather soon.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

You serious? Gotta google that.


----------



## Ae (Aug 15, 2013)

Mider T said:


> He'll be a grandfather soon.



Magna Carta Holy Grail 2?


----------



## Ae (Aug 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ADf5wtkBiYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 16, 2013)

Dope. Didn't expect them to sign a singer. Her shit is pretty good too.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 16, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Cassidy's response was so weak. Why are people hyping it up



Maybe its being hyped by butt hurt NYers? IDK, but it seems that jimmies were well rustled


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 16, 2013)

NY doesn't really have a rapper that's on top right now. Neither does the South. And I mean a real spitter, 2 Chainz ain't getting that title lol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 16, 2013)

Phonte is the king of the south forever. Too bad the guy barely releases anything nowadays.

Currensy is releasing the next Pilot Talk, and maybe Pusha T comes with something big.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 16, 2013)

Phonte?           No.


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2013)

Lol ppl get butthurt too easily
Gotta respect his balls for saying that as a west coast cat lol

Lol is currensy dropping again already? 

This dude is ridiculous.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 16, 2013)

Parallax said:


> none of the responses have been great tho



Me too, but I'll take this album while we're waiting.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> NY doesn't really have a rapper that's on top right now. Neither does the South. And I mean a real spitter, 2 Chainz ain't getting that title lol.



T.I. is the king of the south.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2013)

Cunninglingusts are the real kings


----------



## Kameil (Aug 16, 2013)

amazing all of the responses came from rappers that weren't mentioned at all in the song, plus control freestyles coming from every corner of the earth shit is annoying bruh.

As for TDE's new signee she sounds like she's ripped straight from Lucille Ghatti another indie artist i personally know.  "trap glitter" sounds funny as shit to me there's so many waves that will fall off this year.


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2013)

Shark Skin said:


> I was thinking of someone else for some reason.
> 
> Still wouldn't put it past them though for the simple fact that ny doesn't really have anyone that is on right now like goob said. My Facebook and instagram feeds were full of people hating on Kendrick



you was thinking of papoose right? 

and I ain't butthurt


----------



## Bitty (Aug 16, 2013)

Andre 3000 is the king of the south.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 16, 2013)

Mider T said:


> T.I. is the king of the south.



Aside from Krit tho there's no reael up and coming artists. Guys that show a lot of promise. Well those guys aren't getting attention.

And TI kinda fell off for a min.


----------



## Bitty (Aug 16, 2013)

people are missing the entire point of kendricks verse lol
he's the real winner of this no matter how many times he gets killed on a diss.


----------



## Tragic (Aug 16, 2013)

The very first time I listened to Lupe's SLR2, I didn't even notice he was mimicking/copying other rappers style. Liked the song even more after realizing that. You know, if that's what he was trying to do. It could all be in my head even though I doubt it. It sounded pretty obvious.

And Em's new song was ok. The hook was generic af imo but I still found the song decent enough. Better than a lot out there. Is it even going to be on the album or is it just for COD?


----------



## Bleach (Aug 16, 2013)

Tragic said:


> The very first time I listened to Lupe's SLR2, I didn't even notice he was mimicking/copying other rappers style. Liked the song even more after realizing that. You know, if that's what he was trying to do. It could all be in my head even though I doubt it. It sounded pretty obvious.



I wouldn't put it past Lupe to do something like that. When he wants, he can really make a song mindblowing once you realize what he's really trying to do.


----------



## Tragic (Aug 16, 2013)

Bleach said:


> I wouldn't put it past Lupe to do something like that. When he wants, he can really make a song mindblowing once you realize what he's really trying to do.



Ya, I love when I realize what Lupe's actually trying to say in songs. The same thing happened with Unforgivable Youth on his last album.

And it looks like other people realized it too. Some seem kinda off thought because I thought all of 1:57- 2:19 sounded like Drake's flow instead of just 2:13-2:19. 

0:30 - 0:43 Mocking Rick Ross style
0:50- 0:58- Mocking Meek Mill style
1:02-1:12- Mocking T.I style
1:13-1:27 Mocking B.O.B style
1:28- 1:45 Mocking Kanye style
1:57-2:12 Mocking 2 Chainz style
2:13- 2:19 Mocking Drake style
2:20 -2:39 Mocking Kendricks Style
2:40- 2:55 Mocking Lil Wayne style

I couldn't recognize Meek Mill, 2 Chainz or Rick Ross' style because I barely listen to them. Kanye's part had me dying cuz that's really how he sounds.


----------



## Ae (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm dying
Big Sean 
[YOUTUBE]LUb2McBedHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2013)

I wish these mad rappers went into the studio and actually made an album full of amazing material instead of a slap dash song dissing Kendrick.

like the 90's my ass


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 16, 2013)

Everyone should do like Riff Raff.


----------



## Miyoshi (Aug 16, 2013)

Mider T said:


> No, what'd they say?



I didn't see what they said either. Guess they don't give a shit.


----------



## Bitty (Aug 16, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I wish these mad rappers went into the studio and actually made an album full of amazing material instead of a slap dash song dissing Kendrick.
> 
> like the 90's my ass



exactly! 
 All that energy people putting in diss records should be put into trying to a make a classic album.....timeless music instead of a diss record that's going to fade in 2 weeks.

you can kill Kendrick 10x over on any diss you want & body him on every track, but what's the point ff you continue to make mediocre music & be irrelevant. Kendrick lit this fire under hip-hop's ass & is the real winner no matter how many times he gets dissed.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I wish these mad rappers went into the studio and actually made an album full of amazing material instead of a slap dash song dissing Kendrick.
> 
> like the 90's my ass



That's what people did in the 90s, wtf are you talking about?



Super Goob said:


> Aside from Krit tho there's no reael up and coming artists. Guys that show a lot of promise. Well those guys aren't getting attention.
> 
> And TI kinda fell off for a min.



Up and coming =/= King.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 16, 2013)

Tragic said:


> Ya, I love when I realize what Lupe's actually trying to say in songs. The same thing happened with Unforgivable Youth on his last album.
> 
> And it looks like other people realized it too. Some seem kinda off thought because I thought all of 1:57- 2:19 sounded like Drake's flow instead of just 2:13-2:19.
> 
> ...



That's the kinda stuff that gives me chills. Reminds me a lot of Switch

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0B_R_IDtgU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 16, 2013)

Phonte > Andre 3K imo. Get at me. 

I honestly think him, Lupe Fiasco, Mos Def, Brother Ali, Slug, Ghostface Killah, and Aesop Rock have been the best rappers of the past 15 years. 

Don't know what happened to T.I. and Luda, no one talks about them anymore.


----------



## Ausorrin (Aug 17, 2013)

Listen to Papoose's Control diss towards Kendrick. He really came at him hard though


----------



## God Movement (Aug 17, 2013)

ffs joe budden's control is fucking ridiculous


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Phonte > Andre 3K imo. Get at me.
> 
> I honestly think him, Lupe Fiasco, Mos Def, Brother Ali, Slug, Ghostface Killah, and Aesop Rock have been the best rappers of the past 15 years.
> 
> *Don't know what happened to T.I.* and Luda, *no one talks about them anymore*.



Sleeping under a rock?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 18, 2013)

I thought Jay Electronica had the best verse out of the three.

I'm not even a Kendrick Lamar fan but lol at him being average compared to Cassidy. I guess if you're 12 and impressed by punchlines with no substance, sure. Cassidy has been a good MC for a minute, but dude can't rap with a beat or write a good song to save his life. Lamar these past couple years has been better than Cassidy ever was.

And Budden? Whaaaaaaat, you mean that guy who got ethered by friggin Lil B, lol. He has been irrelevant for like 3 years now. I don't know why people still care about what he has to say about anything hip hop related.


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2013)

Papoose kinda went all in on Kendrick


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2013)

People either love Cass' verse or hate it lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 18, 2013)

Pretty much. And I don't get it lol.

Also I'm kinda drunk. If I say some stupid shit don't hold it against me. I stand by my opinoins pisted earler though.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2013)

A few lines from Cass I liked in particular



> "Yeah, every cat that's not hip hop trash
> And I'm ill, fish scale right out the ziplock bag"





> They could label this a diss when the song drop
> Cause I'm better than your favorite rapper by a longshot
> You gon' have to bring the song back when the song stop
> And rewind all the punchlines that this song got





> These cats all rap alike, I never heard a rap I like
> I snatch the mic, I'm a veteran, you a rookie
> You a dickhead, but you a pussy
> A hermaphrodite





> I rather get my money upfront than on the backend
> My bars been crazy, I'm Slim Shady with black skin





> A rapper not a character that blabber a bunch of word that rhyme
> But don't make sense most of the time
> And most of the lines that they rhyme is mostly designed
> For dudes that's stupid not using most of their minds


----------



## Almondsand (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't have a phobia of anything, so your comment is wrong


----------



## Almondsand (Aug 18, 2013)

Irony that you are in this thread posting the crap you just did.. 

Binary Star.. SMH they are biters yet you dick riding them. But what can I expect from people here on an anime forum. It just pisses me off how people can not even comprehend the truest essence of Hip Hop but live off beats and people trying to sound intelligent or ground-breaking yet when it's in their face they turn a side eye. 

Europe obviously don't know shit about Hip Hop.. That's why they tried to hype Grime up


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 18, 2013)

OK dickhead. Who did Binary Star bite off of? 

"truest essence of Hip Hop"  Cassidy ffs


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2013)

Invented not infinite.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 18, 2013)

my favorite is the undergroundhipstergod Action Bronson at the moment. dope as fuck
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKpd2Bua3Ug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 18, 2013)

Lost Ones sounds better every time I listen to it again.


----------



## Almondsand (Aug 18, 2013)

erictheking said:


> OK dickhead. Who did Binary Star bite off of?
> 
> "truest essence of Hip Hop"  Cassidy ffs



It's cool you're European I won't expect you know hip hop, you're opinion doesn't matter because your side of the world doesn't when it comes to this rap shit. Go listen to you grime records and remove my bullocks from your digestive tract, ok mate.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 18, 2013)

The average pap that comes out of the States these days would get owned by Most Grime Artists tbh

I mean even Dizzee would obliterate Cass


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2013)

Not only no but hell no.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 19, 2013)

Cassidy had a bunch of pointless metaphors that didn't have much to do with anything. That's why his shit was trash. He didn't say anything. At all.


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2013)

Because quantity is a great indicator of quality right?


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 19, 2013)

I am actually just finding out about this. I like what Kendrick did and accomplished but if he was trying to start this war he should have came stronger in his verse. Seems like it won't be hard for most people to kill him. Only heard Budden response so far.

*Edit*

Ortiz > Budden > Cassidy > BOB > Lupe

Lupe response was just so fucking bad. BOB was meh. Need to listen to Budden and Ortiz again to be sure.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 19, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> It's cool you're European I won't expect you know hip hop, you're opinion doesn't matter because your side of the world doesn't when it comes to this rap shit. Go listen to you grime records and remove my bullocks from your digestive tract, ok mate.



So you've just made it up you dopey cunt 

Go on - who have they bitten off? It doesn't take but one sentence to say a name and explain how they bit off them. You made the accusation because your feelings were hurt about no-one else sucking Cassidy's penis with you - back it up.


----------



## Muah (Aug 19, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Cassidy had a bunch of pointless metaphors that didn't have much to do with anything. That's why his shit was trash. He didn't say anything. At all.



Kill yourself Cassidy was a king and his words meant something to ppl who're about that life.


----------



## Ae (Aug 19, 2013)

Muah said:


> Kill yourself Cassidy was a king and his words meant something to ppl who're about that life.



Cassidy needs crawl back under that rock


----------



## Almondsand (Aug 19, 2013)

Bunch of nerds don't know Hip Hop, I'm out..


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 19, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> Bunch of nerds don't know Hip Hop, I'm out..



Someone's arsehole just went. 

Making up lies about someone because of your worship of another man's testicles. You absolute know-nothing fucking wet wipe.

Have some bad rep and fuck off.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 19, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> Cassidy is your favorite rapper's favorite rapper..





























*literally catches breath*



No sunshine, he's really not.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> I am actually just finding out about this. I like what Kendrick did and accomplished but if he was trying to start this war he should have came stronger in his verse. Seems like it won't be hard for most people to kill him. Only heard Budden response so far.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> ...



Someone broke down Lupe's response a page or two ago, you should check it out.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 19, 2013)

For the benefit of anyone unfortunate/fortunate enough who doesn't really know Binary Star's pedigree, from their 2000 underground bona fide classic 'Masters of the Universe' aka. Waterworld made on a 500 dollar budget... :

[YOUTUBE]FnD_CXnXEB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 20, 2013)

Pointless punchlines that have nothing to do with nothing does not a good rapper make. I'd rather listen to Wayne than Cass. At least his shit bumps and can be played at parties.


----------



## Ae (Aug 20, 2013)

Parallax said:


> what's wrong with the Beatles :|



Imagine there is no Almondsand
It's easy if you try


----------



## God Movement (Aug 20, 2013)

Parallax said:


> what's wrong with the Beatles :|



rap fans can be as ignant as rock metal heads

dattebayo


----------



## Miyoshi (Aug 20, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> I was drunk as fuck last night. But I don't like Papoose tho. Haven't listened to his response. I'm tired of them.



I can perfectly understand why you wouldn't want to hear it, and quite frankly I got tired of this discussion before any responses were even made. But it is absolutely necessary that you hear Pap's response, if this was the only response that came out, it would've been enough. The only real Diss record to surface in years.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF6p58cl5A4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 20, 2013)

Cassidy and Lloyd Banks might as well be the same human. Absolutely pointless people. 

My criticism isn't even that they're limited emcees in fairness - they're just not fucking good enough to carry the torch from Big L et al. Simpletons like almondhead wet themselves over Cassidy because they're very easily impressed and probably started listening to hip-hop relatively recently.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2013)

Big L wasn't even that good let's be real.  If he didn't die he wouldn't be propped up like he is today


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 20, 2013)

I've never listened to any Big L


----------



## Ae (Aug 20, 2013)

Parallax said:


> Big L wasn't even that good let's be real.  If he didn't die he wouldn't be propped up like he is today



I'd say that about everyone that was in their pime


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 20, 2013)

He was the business. If he didn't die he wouldn't have been so much of an icon, but that's like every artist who died early across virtually every genre of music. I don't personally put him up there with the greatest artists in hip-hop, but there's not many up there in the first place. He definitely pisses all over your typical gassed up punchline rapper of the last 15 years and he did carry the torch from Big Daddy Kane, who's probably _still_ unsurpassed ffs.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Aug 20, 2013)

erictheking said:


> Cassidy and Lloyd Banks might as well be the same human. Absolutely pointless people.
> 
> My criticism isn't even that they're limited emcees in fairness - they're just not fucking good enough to carry the torch from Big L et al. Simpletons like almondhead wet themselves over Cassidy because they're very easily impressed and probably started listening to hip-hop relatively recently.



Do you think Childish Gambino is above that crowd?

How about B.O.B and T.I?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 20, 2013)

Big L definitely was a good rapper with a lot of potential and some good stuff out, but the lack of material just kills it. Whether he gets overrated or not he has a weird cult around him, lol.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2013)

This is what separates people who only listen to rap online vs. those who listen to it IRL.  Or the streets.


----------



## Almondsand (Aug 20, 2013)

^ what Mider T just said.. that's how I feel just looking at all the responses on this page..

Is this real? You guys need to stick to Naruto and Korean music, just leave hip hop alone for real.. it is not your swag at all..

Anyway to the true Hip Hop fans.. Cassidy have a second response that dropped today.. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlabmVeHUvY&feature=youtu.be&annotation_id=annotation_1853418355&feature=iv&src_vid=Onyv8TA2sHk[/YOUTUBE]

"I remember looking in my idol's eyes , And he looking back at me like im the 1 he idolize"


----------



## Vault (Aug 20, 2013)

Hahaha what the fuck did I just listen to  one of the worst things I have had the misfortune of listening to.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2013)

what the fuck is Mider T talking about


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't know. But where I'm from no one listens to Cass. If they want to hear "street" shit they're gonna play Jeezy or Gucci or TI. 

But idk what he meant exactly. Cassidy is ass in my book. I don't fuck with him.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 21, 2013)

Anybody else feel these "Prisoner of Conscious" tracks?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oelwtLFYamg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u71bCU1KZ-M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4S2avleyeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2013)

Da fuck mider just say?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 21, 2013)

Last page was a cancer apparently but I'm too lazy to read all 20 posts. Someone summarize the cancer for me please.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 21, 2013)

Moral of the page: Wherever there is a cancer Bananaman is never too far behind.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwleLyD43Hs[/YOUTUBE]

Just gonna leave this gem here.


----------



## Muah (Aug 23, 2013)

Ppl talking shit about Cassidy tells me they don't know shit about rap or the streets. Go listen to chiddy bang bang or whatever bullshit ya'll like.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm a fan of Cass, don't think he's as nice as you're putting on though, it's a matter of opinion.


----------



## Ae (Aug 23, 2013)

>suburb kids mentioning the streets
>rapping about the streets makes you good


----------



## Muah (Aug 23, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> >suburb kids mentioning the streets
> >rapping about the streets makes you good



Somebody who will never understand. First white ppl were all like "the streets how horrible", then they got all scientific about it, then they revered it now they just copy it mockingly. The streets is art it's more than just the hood, or the slumdog or the war strucken village. Its the heartbeat of the whole world. It's the truth in it's most pure form. 

A beat along with the age old truths of the world. It's the reason the art is revered around the world. It's the backbone of the form. Everything rap comes from the streets which is why theirs such an arms race to be the realest. Any backpack rapper or bubble gum rapper owes theirs existence to ppl like cassidy, cormega, easy e, papoose, AMG.

Real music expresses the feelings of the real the same way an earthquake express the feelings of the earth. Cassidy is like the war drums of an angry nation.


----------



## Ae (Aug 23, 2013)

There is goes again "real music".....


----------



## Miyoshi (Aug 23, 2013)

Muah said:


> Somebody who will never understand. First white ppl were all like "the streets how horrible", then they got all scientific about it, then they revered it now they just copy it mockingly. The streets is art it's more than just the hood, or the slumdog or the war strucken village. Its the heartbeat of the whole world. It's the truth in it's most pure form.
> 
> A beat along with the age old truths of the world. It's the reason the art is revered around the world. It's the backbone of the form. Everything rap comes from the streets which is why theirs such an arms race to be the realest. Any backpack rapper or bubble gum rapper owes theirs existence to ppl like cassidy, cormega, easy e, papoose, AMG.
> 
> Real music expresses the feelings of the real the same way an earthquake express the feelings of the earth. Cassidy is like the war drums of an angry nation.



Damn shun.


----------



## Muah (Aug 23, 2013)

Miyoshi said:


> Damn shun.





> now they just copy it mockingly.


                                                            .


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2013)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwleLyD43Hs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Just gonna leave this gem here.



I felt like they were underrated then I saw the video had 1.2m. Just got into them with Indigoism a few months ago.


----------



## Ae (Aug 23, 2013)

Muah said:


> Somebody who will never understand. First white ppl were all like "the streets how horrible", then they got all scientific about it, then they revered it now they just copy it mockingly. The streets is art it's more than just the hood, or the slumdog or the war strucken village. Its the heartbeat of the whole world. It's the truth in it's most pure form.
> 
> A beat along with the age old truths of the world. It's the reason the art is revered around the world. It's the backbone of the form. Everything rap comes from the streets which is why theirs such an arms race to be the realest. Any backpack rapper or bubble gum rapper owes theirs existence to ppl like cassidy, cormega, easy e, papoose, AMG.
> 
> Real music expresses the feelings of the real the same way an earthquake express the feelings of the earth. Cassidy is like the war drums of an angry nation.




You try to sound introspective, pretend the street & rap is all these things, but it's all delusional. It's just music, nothing more, don't take it so seriously. It's suppose to be fun, and you sound like you're trying to find the meaning of life.

And when I say fun, don't mistaken me for music about partying.


----------



## Gain (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]APIGP03vAz0[/YOUTUBE]

TYBG


----------



## Muah (Aug 23, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> You try to sound introspective, pretend the street & rap is all these things, but it's all delusional. It's just music, nothing more, don't take it so seriously. It's suppose to be fun, and you sound like you're trying to find the meaning of life.
> 
> And when I say fun, don't mistaken me for music about partying.



Exactly, you'll never get it.


----------



## Ae (Aug 23, 2013)

A man isolated his daughter in a room for 13 years killed himself when he was caught wrote
"The world will never understand"

You're right, I'm not crazy. Look up tribalism.



3 Days Ago said:


> What you talking about Mider?
> 
> There's only the pretentious snob that listen to their "real" music and people who like what they like


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 24, 2013)

A gun plus a mask....gon getchu cash


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 24, 2013)

Mider T said:


> This is what separates people who only listen to rap online vs. those who listen to it IRL.  Or the streets.





Muah said:


> Ppl talking shit about Cassidy tells me they don't know shit about rap or the streets. Go listen to chiddy bang bang or whatever bullshit ya'll like.





Muah said:


> Somebody who will never understand. First white ppl were all like "the streets how horrible", then they got all scientific about it, then they revered it now they just copy it mockingly. The streets is art it's more than just the hood, or the slumdog or the war strucken village. Its the heartbeat of the whole world. It's the truth in it's most pure form.
> 
> A beat along with the age old truths of the world. It's the reason the art is revered around the world. It's the backbone of the form. Everything rap comes from the streets which is why theirs such an arms race to be the realest. Any backpack rapper or bubble gum rapper owes theirs existence to ppl like cassidy, cormega, easy e, papoose, AMG.
> 
> Real music expresses the feelings of the real the same way an earthquake express the feelings of the earth. Cassidy is like the war drums of an angry nation.





A few of the posts in here, aha, some strange folks.


----------



## Muah (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't need to look up tribalism I know I'm crazy.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2013)

Bleach said:


> I felt like they were underrated then I saw the video had 1.2m. Just got into them with Indigoism a few months ago.



Not that hard to imagine when I've spun it like a 100 times already. xD


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 24, 2013)

I post the same video plus others by them a few months back.


----------



## Ae (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm glad I discovered them a week or two before their mixtape dropped, I could have easily overlooked it.


----------



## Jay. (Aug 24, 2013)

there is this 50 cent song

i don't know

it has been years

the sounds were kinda desert type of thing

you know?

Like aladdin sounds

it's an older song


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 24, 2013)

Jay here's all his songs.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 24, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_122Tx8xmg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwleLyD43Hs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Back in February 6th but nobody give a damn


----------



## Bitty (Aug 24, 2013)

Jay. said:


> there is this 50 cent song
> 
> i don't know
> 
> ...



P.i.m.p?!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 24, 2013)

outta control?

pimp?

candy shop?


----------



## Almondsand (Aug 24, 2013)

Muah said:


> Exactly, you'll never get it.



These dudes live in a fictitious world they will not understand, these guys sit on the net and this is their only social connection.. It also  something to say about their comprehension as well but whatever. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfr0dZCkRvU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDQ99DG4fn8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpdKGaETgvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Aug 24, 2013)

are you guys retarded?

Why would I not recognize his biggest mainstream hits


it's obviously an underground song from his earlies when he sounded a bit different before they shot him in his mouth.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 24, 2013)

listen to power of the dollar or something, i dunno what song you're on about, anything else you remember about it?


----------



## tminty1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Did anyone see B Magic vs. Charlie Clips?


----------



## Ae (Aug 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0AUH9JyeKJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 24, 2013)

Fuck man its hard to look for old school 50.
Well its good masterpiece found it.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2013)

Dedication 5 on Friday


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 26, 2013)

Still on SZA bros. Shit's even better high. Like most stuff.


----------



## Muah (Aug 26, 2013)

tminty1 said:


> Did anyone see B Magic vs. Charlie Clips?





Almondsand said:


> These dudes live in a fictitious world they will not understand, these guys sit on the net and this is their only social connection.. It also  something to say about their comprehension as well but whatever.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfr0dZCkRvU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



OMG you guys are here. Fuck TMF.

Bmajic vs Charlie... Watching.. now.

I know Charlie gonna kill him though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7JHilPxh03w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lulu (Aug 26, 2013)

Geed up on repeat. Dr.Dre beats.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2013)

What's with the BP3 coverwork?


----------



## Bleach (Aug 26, 2013)

Eminem - Berzerk


----------



## ElementX (Aug 26, 2013)

Anybody here listen to Chance the Rapper?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gctf0n8b3F4[/YOUTUBE]

I'm probably late, but I just discovered this dude and I like him a lot.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Muah (Aug 27, 2013)

Make a wish... Nobody can give me what I want. 

Anyway if your not passionate about hiphop your just an in the way person. Leave hiphop talk to the people who think of it as more than just a novelty or something else to listen to when your favorite indie rock or metalhead blah blah bullshit doesn't have anything new. I've already figured you type when you refused to give cassidy the proper respect. I can see if you said you weren't a fan but actually dissing him showed your ignorance.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2013)

Lol
I mean i really cant understand how punchline rapper make up the foundation of hip-hop
You cant dance to it, you dont learn from it, you cant even really stunt while listening to cass or pap. I mean, not that its bad, but its simply too far from being all that important, and theres a reason why guys like cass and pap never really blow up. Its cuz they can spit but they cant make songs like that. On the other hand, lloyd banks, fab, jada, sp and them get the best of both worlds. They can do punchlines, but they have depth. Some kinda realness you wanna hear.. And they can twist into good songs, shit you can bump, understand?

What was cass biggest single? Im a hustler from like a decade ago? Album sales? Dude is irrelevant, get over it.


----------



## Ae (Aug 27, 2013)

Muah said:


> Make a wish... Nobody can give me what I want.



Sure as hell isn't Cassidy, Cassidy isn't what anybody wants.



Muah said:


> Anyway if your not passionate about hiphop your just an in the way person. Leave hiphop talk to the people who think of it as more than just a novelty or something else to listen to when your favorite indie rock or metalhead blah blah bullshit doesn't have anything new. I've already figured you type when you refused to give cassidy the proper respect. I can see if you said you weren't a fan but actually dissing him showed your ignorance.



Yet you're just as ignorant as your friend Almondsand. Discrediting other genres, and try to call people ignorant? Smart move...


----------



## The World (Aug 27, 2013)

Darth Nihilus said:


> [YOUTUBE]7JHilPxh03w[/YOUTUBE]




DARTH!

"If they don't give me heaven imma raise hell.................till it's heaven"


----------



## Muah (Aug 27, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Lol
> I mean i really cant understand how punchline rapper make up the foundation of hip-hop
> You cant dance to it, you dont learn from it, you cant even really stunt while listening to cass or pap. I mean, not that its bad, but its simply too far from being all that important, and theres a reason why guys like cass and pap never really blow up. Its cuz they can spit but they cant make songs like that. On the other hand, lloyd banks, fab, jada, sp and them get the best of both worlds. They can do punchlines, but they have depth. Some kinda realness you wanna hear.. And they can twist into good songs, shit you can bump, understand?
> 
> What was cass biggest single? Im a hustler from like a decade ago? Album sales? Dude is irrelevant, get over it.



I mean it's ok if you don't understand I don't hold that against you. You're not suppose too. I mean artist reach out to certain people. I don't really feel TI's music but at least I can appreciate it. Wasn't made for me. Though don't embarrass yourself by saying record sales mean anything or saying that llyod banks or fab have more content than papoose. Now Jada isn't no bumble gum rapper but i'm sure you probably like him for some of his appearances or hits and there is a reason you like him.

He breaks down his music to where some lames can understand and analyze him. Where as Papoose and Cassidy, Easy E, plies Kendrick are more about portraying their points through a feel. A simple beat where the words arent as important, you not really listening to what they're saying but how they're saying it.

Their is more than one way to get a message across, You wouldn't compare a storyteller like Lupe to a poetic emotional guy like Kanye. The same way you wouldn't say Tupac's music had more content than scarface. It's art, a portrait isn't going to be same as an abstract painting. 

I mean are you from the streets? How can you see through his eyes and understand his words if you grew up totally perpendicular? 



Masterpiece said:


> Sure as hell isn't Cassidy, Cassidy isn't what anybody wants.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you're just as ignorant as your friend Almondsand. Discrediting other genres, and try to call people ignorant? Smart move...



First of all almondstand isn't ignorants, he's one of the most enlightened ppl i've ever met on a forum. secondly this is the saddest troll attempt ever. If you don't even understand us how can you even begin to defend your argument. We know what bullshit your own thats why we can say you don't get it.


----------



## Ae (Aug 27, 2013)

Muah said:


> First of all almondstand isn't ignorants, he's one of the most enlightened ppl i've ever met on a forum. secondly this is the saddest troll attempt ever. If you don't even understand us how can you even begin to defend your argument. We know what bullshit your own thats why we can say you don't get it.



I've already made my argument, a simple one for you to understand two pages ago, and you got stumped. You couldn't make a half ass response, all you could do was give me that dismissive I don't get it.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2013)

I grew up in ny city, broker than half you fakes pretending to be "hood". I dont need to tell you whether or not im from "the streets." I just am lol and it changes nothing. Cassidy is basic as fuck, papoose can get a bit more intricate. That still doesnt change the fact that tgey arent actually SAYING much of anything. Just having bars isnt enough for me dude, i need some brain food.


----------



## Muah (Aug 27, 2013)

First of all only interesting ppl catch my eye. I don't even remember responding to you. Basically you said rapping about the streets makes you good? I said yea explained myself and why you couldn't understand. then you said look up tribalism which was a total cop-out.

I should have said a rapper talking about the streets is like a blues artist talking about struggle and adversity and that rapping about anything else is like a country western singer singing about loving city life.


----------



## Muah (Aug 27, 2013)

Cubey said:


> I grew up in ny city, broker than half you fakes pretending to be "hood". I dont need to tell you whether or not im from "the streets." I just am lol and it changes nothing. Cassidy is basic as fuck, papoose can get a bit more intricate. That still doesnt change the fact that tgey arent actually SAYING much of anything. Just having bars isnt enough for me dude, i need some brain food.



Naw I bet your life growing up was harder than Khaleesi's life in the game of thrones... which is why you watch game of thrones .

Cassidy is not basic he's hood. And papoose is not simple he's the truth. Your the kinda guy that listens to cormega and goes I can't believe this guy is a legend.


----------



## Ae (Aug 27, 2013)

Muah said:


> First of all only interesting ppl catch my eye. I don't even remember responding to you. Basically you said rapping about the streets makes you good? I said yea explained myself and why you couldn't understand. then you said look up tribalism which was a total cop-out.
> 
> I should have said a rapper talking about the streets is like a blues artist talking about struggle and adversity and that rapping about anything else is like a country western singer singing about loving city life.



Well I must be damn interesting because you responded to every post directed at you. Shit you were the one that came at me. After read your "explanation", I knew you was going to be irrational. I tried to talk some sense into you, knowing that you was gone. That's why I later told you to look up tribalism.


----------



## Muah (Aug 27, 2013)

I only responded but because this thread is the only hiphop thread on NF and we have members shitty enough to not respect cassidy. Just because you don't understand something doesn't make it irrational. Just because I use you for entertainment doesn't mean I find you interesting i'm simply practicing how to explain emotions better so I will have a better understanding of my soul I realized you were a lost cause from the beginning.  

If your look for more intricate raps go ahead but realize nothing is intricate in this universe. Life has simple truths. Your making life harder than it is, you're trying to understand things that your soul already knows. Thats not bad we all do it. But I think of Gnarls Barkley when he said 

"I could paint a picture with a pen
But a song will only scratch the skin
And there are still places I haven't been
Because I know what's in there is already in the air"


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2013)

Love cormega, hes kicks KNOWLEDGE. Hence hes a hardcore 90s legend. You just compared pap/cass with cormega. Just think abot that for a second.





























Take ur time, i'll wait.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2013)

Master: ur vms arent open so nah lol i have no clue. Shit was snall though, a 1-bedroom split between two full families. Not fun.


----------



## Ae (Aug 27, 2013)

Muah said:


> I only responded but because this thread is the only hiphop thread on NF and we have members shitty enough to not respect cassidy. Just because you don't understand something doesn't make it irrational. Just because I use you for entertainment doesn't mean I find you interesting i'm simply practicing how to explain emotions better so I will have a better understanding of my soul I realized you were a lost cause from the beginning.
> 
> If your look for more intricate raps go ahead but realize nothing is intricate in this universe. Life has simple truths. Your making life harder than it is, you're trying to understand things that your soul already knows. Thats not bad we all do it.



I see the problem here... You're the one that doesn't understand, and this is your way of trying to get us to help you. You're trapped within the delusion you created. Everything you think, isn't. Everything that is, isn't to you. You belief that things are this way, but it's the former. You're trying to understand something that isn't there. While something that's there, you think isn't.


----------



## Muah (Aug 27, 2013)

Cubey said:


> Love cormega, hes kicks KNOWLEDGE. Hence hes a hardcore 90s legend. You just compared pap/cass with cormega. Just think abot that for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> Take ur time, i'll wait.





Both are new york underground legendary rappers. Your point is? And I never compared them. Cormega simply told it as it is just like any other respectable rapper. Maybe if you explained what this Knowledge is that no other hardcore rapper is capable of spitting than I could see your point.

I think your confusing Cormegas softer soul beats and papoose hardcore gun themes into them having two different messages.


----------



## Muah (Aug 27, 2013)

I mean if anything Papoose is alot more all encompassing in his rhymes. He's more political, radical n complex in his rhymes than cormega and most other rappers. Well sometimes.


----------



## Muah (Aug 27, 2013)

Papoose says things like masons made majorities minorities. And thats not even a verse it's just a bunch of m words

But he doesn't kick knowledge?. It's like 4 oclock anyways im probably talking to a bunch britfags n yealwolf lovers.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2013)

Papoose talks about running the streets with his goons and shit. Yeah he gets sociopolitical too but its not the same. I definitely have him higher than cass at any rate and i actually fuck with pap. Still not the same though. I remember cor had this one track talkin about the different women in his life and their importance to him. Papoose and cassidy dont do shit like that. Cass especially. Basically, they lack relatability. Not every fan of rap wants to hear that tough-guy shit ALL THE TIME. Even if theyre from "the streets" (wherever that is)

Papoose at least had that alphabetical slaughter to denounce the haters. What the fuck has cassidy done to be considered a great?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 27, 2013)

Did ya'll hear eminem's new song for his new november album yet?

Berzerk. Came out today. It's on youtube.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 27, 2013)

The World said:


> DARTH!
> 
> "If they don't give me heaven imma raise hell.................till it's heaven"



that bar is from way back in the day

that eminem single corny as hell, horrible. hopefully no other track on the project sounds like that


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 27, 2013)

I didn't get around to listening to the new Goodie Mob yet... not hearing promising things. 

Apparently Cee-Lo stamped Cee-Lo Green over nearly everything in some fashion and people hoping for an updated Still Standing / Soul Food would be disappointed.

Anyone heard it yet?


----------



## Honzou (Aug 28, 2013)

God Movement said:


> that bar is from way back in the day
> 
> that eminem single corny as hell, horrible. hopefully no other track on the project sounds like that



Agree song was ass


----------



## Sansa (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Bleach (Aug 28, 2013)

God Movement said:


> that bar is from way back in the day
> 
> that eminem single corny as hell, horrible. hopefully no other track on the project sounds like that



I'm with you. I wasn't really feeling it at all and it sounded lame. Dunno how he's gonna do on new album.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 29, 2013)

Eminem has fallen off hard since Slim Shady and Marshall Mathers LP. He was at his best when he rapped about dumb stuff honestly. His new stuff is really bad, even that D12 World album was better than most of his catalogue.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2013)

Eminem was dumb when he rapped like a crazy man, Recovery was probably the best Em.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2013)

Eminem is far better rapping about dumb shit, his style meshes perfectly with comedic content, that's when he's in his element, that's the stuff he's most comfortable talking about so his best stuff is usually wacky material.

Same way gangsta rappers are best rapping about gangsta shit.


----------



## Ae (Aug 29, 2013)

YOU GUYS!!!!! The Underachievers dropped a new tape.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 29, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Eminem was dumb when he rapped like a crazy man, Recovery was probably the best Em.



LMAO. Recovery was so mediocre. Definitely not better than SSLP or MMLP


----------



## Ae (Aug 29, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> LMAO. Recovery was so mediocre. Definitely not better than SSLP or MMLP



Context clues Goob context clues, read his post again.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 29, 2013)

Meh. I mean I still feel the same way. Idk. I like Em, but I find him severely overrated. Well not severely. But overrated nonetheless.


----------



## Ae (Aug 29, 2013)

You still didn't catch it


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 29, 2013)

I guess not lol


----------



## God (Aug 30, 2013)

Whaaat? Em was good up to tes. Encore was when he fell way off but even that had some decent material like spend some time


----------



## Muah (Aug 30, 2013)

Eminem is for kids. LP doesn't count.

He makes actually my favorite comedy albums other than richard pryor.


----------



## God (Aug 30, 2013)

Now relapse and recovery... Yikes. His last three albums have been completely hit or miss, for the most part hitting way off in left field. Recovery was the most consistent but there was so much mediocrity that it really dimmed the few highlights. Wont back down, wtp, etc - all garbage. And that new scream/growl voice he does is even more annoying than the sslp/relapse accents. Like hes trying to sound angry but it comes off as forced and annoying.

Seduction was a good song off recovery, i also liked youre never over, cold wind blows and 25 to life. He needs to stop working with random producers who dont fit him. He was best produced by dre or himself. Period. That was always the narrow lane in which eminems music stayed, which is good because it fucking worked.

I dont think hes ever coming back to form as he was and i say this as a huge fan. Its not unexpected. Hes 40, and he was out of rap for years. Was bound to happen


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 30, 2013)

I didn't think Encore or the Eminem Show were any good when I first listened to them. They're basically just remolds and Eminem ran out of material. He pretty much got boring. He started to focus more on riding the beat and mirroring his flow to it than keeping the same lyrical quality as SS and MM. I did like a couple tracks on TES though, but overall it was boring.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 30, 2013)

In b4 Shark judges all of you.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 30, 2013)

you like ems old shit by his old albums.

recovery was dope. might not be his best but it could be top 3.

the are wack songs on every album. even classic have filler some times.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 31, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Eminem was dumb when he rapped like a crazy man, Recovery was probably the best Em.


If by "crazy man" you mean "Encore" then I would agree, but the implication the Recovery is better than The Slim Shady LP, Marshall Mathers LP or "The Eminem Show" is insane.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 31, 2013)

Eminem was always boring.


----------



## Mυgen (Aug 31, 2013)

KnightGhost said:


> you like ems old shit by his old albums.
> 
> recovery was dope. might not be his best but it could be top 3.
> 
> the are wack songs on every album. even classic have filler some times.



Recovery was no way in the top 3, that's SS MM and Infinite or TES. And listen to Illmatic and name me the wack song


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2013)

Jungle said:


> If by "crazy man" you mean "Encore" then I would agree, but the implication the Recovery is better than The Slim Shady LP, Marshall Mathers LP or "The Eminem Show" is insane.



Better than Slim Shady LP and Eminem Show (both "crazy man" albums, like with the accents).  Not better than Marshall Mathers LP though.


----------



## G.O.A.T. (Aug 31, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> YOU GUYS!!!!! The Underachievers dropped a new tape.



Was great. I honestly wasn't really a fan of Indigoism but I really liked this. Lex Luger has come a long way since B.M.F.

I loved Melody of the Free. Used the same sample as this Nujabes track too.

[YOUTUBE]g1fUtQAa6eE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FjLlbZo3zA[/YOUTUBE]

my latest work, feedback?


----------



## Augors (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone heard Kiss Land yet?


----------



## Honzou (Sep 2, 2013)

Augors said:


> Anyone heard Kiss Land yet?



Nope, did it leak?


----------



## Ae (Sep 2, 2013)

No he streamed the whole album


----------



## Augors (Sep 2, 2013)

Honzou said:


> Nope, did it leak?


It did leak, but stream was up the next day on NPR. The album is pretty crazy.


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 2, 2013)

im curious to see what hip-hop fans think of this new lady gaga song featuring T.I, Too Short and Twista. watch all of it, it's got a lot of trap influence;

here

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOklIdD94sk[/YOUTUBE]




tell me what you think..


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 2, 2013)

I fuck with it.


----------



## Ae (Sep 2, 2013)

Can't get with Too Short part


----------



## Honzou (Sep 2, 2013)

Augors said:


> It did leak, but stream was up the next day on NPR. The album is pretty crazy.



yeah, I just finished listening to it, pretty different.

I fuck with that 'Wanderlust'


lmao


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2013)

D5 is sooooo bad compared to D4


----------



## Ae (Sep 4, 2013)

I'll fuck with anything Weeknd


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 5, 2013)

Well D4 was pretty bad too


----------



## Elvis Hitler (Sep 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ourDnKp6x14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2013)

I should really like Wugazi

I mean I love Fugazi

and the Wu Tang are my favorite collective

but it just doesn't mesh well :[


----------



## Chains (Sep 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NOEAmkZ97M&feature=c4-overview&list=UUTpwJfKOMcaGOrVdccjnbQQ[/YOUTUBE]

I think this is appropriate.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Well D4 was pretty bad too



Looks like it's still Da Drought 3 > all other Weezy mixtapes.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 5, 2013)

Cream and You Song were the best on the mixtape. Better than D4 but not as good as Da Drought 3 and No Ceilings.


----------



## Bitty (Sep 5, 2013)

Wayne be saying shit like "i make her knees buckle................................belt"


----------



## God Movement (Sep 6, 2013)

Listen. 2 chainz new album is >>>>>

After his first one I thought he was incapable of producing a consistent album. But this one rides.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 6, 2013)

D5 is no where near DD3 lol. Definitely on the lower end of his quality


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2013)

You GOAT in my book Talib 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAAInl0-hzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LayZ (Sep 8, 2013)

The World said:


> You GOAT in my book Talib


Agreed. 

That video made me appreciate Kendrick's verse more. Kweli always informs me about stuff I'm wasn't aware of.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 8, 2013)

Iggy and TI dropped a new video


----------



## God Movement (Sep 8, 2013)

i fucks with it but not on a rap level. just a catchy song to listen to


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 10, 2013)

That was an embarrassing read.


----------



## Honzou (Sep 10, 2013)

He gives zero fucks.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2013)

His brother said he was hacked.

Dunno who to believe.


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2013)

who really gives a shit lmao


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2013)

lol relax
its pretty hard to tarnish nicki minaj's image as it is, considering, y'know... she sucks?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2013)

this is one of the GOAT rapper melt down, he just oozes ignorance


----------



## Honzou (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm dying over here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNX1erAegNw[/YOUTUBE]



> Jadakiss' head look like the top of a baseball bat


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2013)

It really does sound like he was hacked


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2013)

That jadakiss tweet


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2013)

> 13. T.I’s wife Tiny is ugly but I want to have sex with her.





> 18. If im lying about any of this, that means T.I’s wife is actually attractive and Keyshia Dior is a church girl.





Reminds me of Hatrickz's fuck off thread here at NF, well at least they're both gone now.


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2013)

Gucci Mane calling anyone ugly? 

that mush mouf mothafucka

shit must be fake and hacked

that Jadakiss tweet


----------



## Sloan (Sep 11, 2013)

Gucci too foolhardy.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 11, 2013)

guwop can say what he wants


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-0UPhZk7mG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Sep 12, 2013)

Never Forget


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 12, 2013)

gucci's the greatest

long live guwop


----------



## Lulu (Sep 12, 2013)

Those Twitter rants. Ha.


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JfEJq56IwI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Honzou (Sep 12, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> gucci's the greatest
> 
> long live guwop


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 12, 2013)

who got that drake leak tho?  

hook me up


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2013)

If anybody finds it hmu with it too


----------



## God Movement (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't think Drake's thing leaked. Self Made 3 did though


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah. Drake shit probably gonna leak soon though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 12, 2013)

oh word? my connect on tumblr chirped me sayin the shit leaked

but that wu-tang forever track that's out, boy lemme tell ya, drake got the formula


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2013)

Well if you get it, hook ya boy up. I'm looking to feed the fam. #BlameDrake


----------



## Sloan (Sep 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF5T1wK8Ucs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Jungle (Sep 14, 2013)

> Visualizing the realism of life and actuality
> Fuck who's the baddest, a person's status depends on salary
> And my mentality is money-orientated I'm destined to live the dream for all my peeps who never made it
> Cause yeah, we were beginners in the hood as 5 percenters
> ...



Who was that guy who said all hip hop albums had "wack" songs.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 14, 2013)

There is no worst song on there. Stone cold every track classic, that has only debatably been matched or bettered in the last 20 years it's been released.  That's possibly the fucking best track on there anyway.

AZ though


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2013)

106 & park released their 2013 top 5 lyricists in the game

#5 Jay Z
#4 Drake 
#3 Nicki Minaj
#2 J Cole
#1 Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Chocochip (Sep 14, 2013)

Nicki Minaj?
Really doe?
J Cole?
Jay Z?

I don't agree with like 90% of the soft shit Drake says but he does say it in clever ways.

Black Thought mad


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2013)

106 though?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 14, 2013)

Well Jay-Z is lyrical, one of the best no doubt. Not nowadays, but on Reasonable Doubt he proved he's more than capable of rapping lyrically. So if they're talking currently, bad choice.

Nicki Minaj lol.

Cole gets a slight nod, but I wouldn't say he's too lyrical. Same for Drizzy.

Kendrick is the only one there who's lyrical.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2013)

why are you guys disrespecting Nicki though? she's the queen, period.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 14, 2013)

J Cole and Lamar are legit IMO, but am still trying to figure out why Minaj is there.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> J Cole and Lamar are legit IMO, but am still trying to figure out why Minaj is there.



Her latest release (The Re-Up) included some new great hip hop tracks and she's been doing tons of features while she writes her third album.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 14, 2013)

She's pants. She's really not good.

Want a good female rap verse?


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2013)

GM, I think you and I probably just have really different tastes in rap. Agree to disagree?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 14, 2013)

Sure. Although I doubt it's as different as you think, I like all the faces of rap, trap, pop-rap (what you like), underground rap, conscious rap. Guess we're just not going to see eye to eye on the subject of lyricism.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 14, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Sure. Although I doubt it's as different as you think, I like all the faces of rap, trap, pop-rap (what you like), underground rap, conscious rap. Guess we're just not going to see eye to eye on the subject of lyricism.



Ah, gotcha. 

I'm not personally a fan of hardcore or gangsta rap. I was raised on rock by my parents and pop by my sister, so those influences push me in the direction of easy listening like Nicki, Kendrick, Kanye, Big Sean... etc. I'm genuinely surprised by the women you chose; I've never heard of the second, but I've given Foxy a lot of chances and while I do listen to some of her music I think she's severely lacking as a lyricist and it's not uncommon to hear her flow _completely_ drop off... she got away with some shit for her albums to have gone platinum like they did.

I don't think Nicki is the best lyricist around, man or woman? I think some of her predecessors and current competition are better writers than she is (have you ever heard of Nitty Scott or Angel Haze? Two upcoming women I think might be future big players) but I think she's a very gifted and innovative rapper and her spot on that list is entirely deserved.

When it comes down to it, I'm not a big fan of trying to compress the rap game into a written list, particularly not anything as confining as only having five spots. Individual comparisons can be impossible enough... when it comes down to it, there's an upper echelon in hip hop that some scratch and fewer truly break into (I'm talking about the truly legendary, like Lupe Fiasco and Queen Latifah) and beyond compartmentalizing the metaphorical rap ladder (ie, tier lists) most efforts to rank MCs in a numerical order are going to be more controversial than productive.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 14, 2013)

Drake's not even a bad rapper, but he just makes really crappy music. He's like a skilled chef making hot pockets every night.

J. Cole's actually a good rapper who I think makes embarrassingly bad music. It's confusing because he seems like a smart guy. He had the best verse on Blueprint 3, which was a terrible album, but he shined a lot brighter than everyone half-assing it on every track.

I don't care for his whining. The guy needs some self-confidence. 

Also, a best lyricists list without Lupe Fiasco is bad.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2013)

if we're talking about just purely lyricism then Lupe doesn't really belong there o.O

Aceyalone is probably the best pure lyricist that I've listened to in hip hop.  Probably


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> Nicki Minaj?
> Really doe?
> J Cole?
> Jay Z?
> ...





Masterpiece said:


> 106 though?



but BET doe?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2013)

BET


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 15, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Drake's not even a bad rapper, but he just makes really crappy music. He's like a skilled chef making hot pockets every night.
> .



I have to disagree. Drake is one of the few artists putting out consistently great music. Everything he's dropped this year has been fire


----------



## Gain (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't think Drake is one of the greats, but Take Care was pretty nice. After hearing Started From the Bottom, I am looking forward to Nothing Was the Same as well.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2013)

Drake is consistently shitty but makes a few gems here and there


----------



## God (Sep 15, 2013)

The World said:


> Drake is consistently shitty but makes a few gems here and there



2nded.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 15, 2013)

Nothing Was The Same


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 16, 2013)

No problem homie


----------



## Taco (Sep 16, 2013)

NWTS is pretty fire


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 16, 2013)

Furthest Thing sounds like Flying Lotus on the beat. 

---well damn the beat switched up. This joint legit.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 16, 2013)

Album sounds like a 6-7/10

Need to give it one more listen.

I think Pusha T or Ross could top it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 16, 2013)

Drake running low on rhymes..
Recycling.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 16, 2013)

Take Care was better I think.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 16, 2013)

Seriously, 2013 was a medicore year for hip-hop. Some of the most hyped albums (well at least for me) didn't deliver

- Yeezus
- Magna Carta
- Born Sinner
- Hall of Fame
- new Eminem single

But I still tink RAOTY is coming. Pusha T is going hard. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VngoonICUMo[/YOUTUBE]

Still my nr 1 song past few weeks. Flow, delivery, beat and dem ad libs 

Hyped for My Name Is My Name


----------



## Spock (Sep 16, 2013)

I do really despise those who preach about "real music" but I've been trying hard to collect good pieces of rap from recent years but rarely do I land a groundbreaking song. 2009 and up saw a horrible era of rampant sampling from the same records over and over its almost revolting. 

Someone recommend me a good rap song before I kill myself.
Also Macklemore needs to die.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 16, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Take Care was better I think.



not at all in my opinion. blows Take Care out the water in my opinion. Take Care estrogen levels were kinda ridiculous.

Spock man i gotta know what you actually fuck with before trying to throw something your way claiming its good. I feel like there are zones people like to go to when listening to music. A song might be good in a sense but if it doesn't take you to your zone then you'll say it's shitty. 

Tryin to keep it somewhat recent...Off the dome I like ....

A$AP Rocky - Suddenly
Kanye - Blood on the Leaves
Chance the Rapper - Pusha Man
Meek Mill - Dream and Nightmares
Big Sean - 
Kendrick - The Art of Peer Pressure
Thundercat - Heartbreaks + Setbacks
Jay-Z - Somewhere in America 
J Cole - Forbidden Fruit
Joey - Overseas
Drake - Wu-Tang Forever
Big Boi - Lines
Lupe - Cold War
Kendrick - Heart pt 2
Schoolboy Q - My Hatin Joint
Schoolboy Q - Phenomenon
Schoolboy Q - Druggy Wit Hoes
Schoolboy Q.....this dude my ninja lol. forget what others say.
Childish Gambino - Black Faces
Childish Gambino - Outside
Trinidad Jame$ - EA$TSIDE (i'm from the A bruh lol)
Cocaine 80s - Summer Madness
Tyler - Cowboy
Wale ft Jhene Aiko - Cool Off


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 16, 2013)

Own it is softer than anything on Take Care. And that's a fact.


----------



## Ae (Sep 16, 2013)

Taco said:


> NWTS is pretty fire



Really? I thought it was so boring.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Tragic (Sep 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jqNd8t8yYFU[/YOUTUBE]

Am I the only who really like this from Lupe?^

Liked SLR2 but not 3 but this is legit imo. One of my favs from him.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Lupe Man....Fell off hard.



I thought his most recent album was fantastic.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2013)

Lupe is still great, it's awesome cause he's doing him too.

When is the release date for that J. Cole/Kendrick album?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea can't wait for Pusha's album


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 17, 2013)

Parallax said:


> not to comment specifically on you but this mindset is the reason for as great as hip hop is it's also one of the most self limiting genres of the past 20 years.  This strict adherence to structure and form in its music and how the fans propagate that mindset is really really frustrating and will be the reason (if it isn't already) why hip hop has hit an all time low in creativity and stagnate as a genre
> 
> that being said the album sucked cause it was bad :x



This strict adherence to structure serves a well balanced purpose.  Almost EVERY Major genere has sub-generes and classifications.  It enables people like you and I, to selectively isolate certain types of music that share sonic characteristics. It can be a good/bad thing.  But it is essential.  Otherwise artist like Nas would be broad classified with artist like 2 chains, since they are both technically "Hip-Hop"


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2013)

I guess what I mean is there's a real ahderence to blend more genres _into_ hip hop to flesh out the genre and go into more creative avenues.  I think what makes Yeezus stand out a lot this year is how it sounds like a hip hop album but in many ways it doesn't with the embrace of using electronic music and other genres more prominently.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 17, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I think what makes Yeezus stand out a lot this year is how it sounds like a hip hop album but in many ways it doesn't with the embrace of using electronic music and other genres more prominently.



I don't think Yeezus stood out for anything other than its bad reviews.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 17, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I guess what I mean is there's a real ahderence to blend more genres _into_ hip hop to flesh out the genre and go into more creative avenues.  I think what makes Yeezus stand out a lot this year is how it sounds like a hip hop album but in many ways it doesn't with the embrace of using electronic music and other genres more prominently.



IMO it stands out because it DOESN'T sound like a Hip-Hop album.  It doesn't really sound like anything you could definitively classify.


----------



## Bitty (Sep 17, 2013)

Nitty Scott said:


> I don't think Yeezus stood out for anything other than its bad reviews.



bad reviews? lol
besides fans & casual listeners who are divided on it, it's pretty much critically acclaimed. 
Not that I'm fond of it myself.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 17, 2013)

Really? I don't know do I think the majority dislike it.

People love the Eminem single, but I think its aight.

Not my thing which sucks cause I wanted something more.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 17, 2013)

Drake is so shit 
At least Pusha is rapping

Lupe and Em disappointing? 

Well we just gotta realize most of our favorite rappers have all fallen off


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 17, 2013)

Andre 3000 though still there for me.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 17, 2013)

Well i did say most and not all


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 17, 2013)

Can we get an outkast album?


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 17, 2013)

I've just been randomly listening to ATLiens a ton. Love it in any mood.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm ok with never getting an Outkast album ever again.  Their older works are just perfect and I genuinely doubt if they can match that standard they set at the turn of the century.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 17, 2013)

The one thing I love about Em. Is that he always experiments.

Berzerk I liked but I want more of the flow from Berzerk, and less of everything else.


----------



## Mihawk (Sep 18, 2013)

drake is wack

its sad though cause thank me later was awesome 

''too much'' was good though it was the Beat that sold it for me


----------



## Sloan (Sep 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZKIyCQkNLs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aaiq7XqpVm4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44wKC1ZRZwQ[/YOUTUBE]

Drake kills(Sometimes lol).


----------



## Bitty (Sep 18, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Did you really say Drake snapped?



yes...it's just an opinion dude lol.  I think he did well on the verses. 

I never had a problem with Drake even though he is corny & easy to make fun of lol, but the dude can rap & is probably the most versatile song-writer in the game.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 18, 2013)

Never had a problem with Drake either.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Just started on NWTS and already Drake annoyed the shit out of me. I liked him better back in 2009 before he got rich, now that's all he fucking talks about on top of how much more successful he is than everyone. Was one of my main problems with his rap tracks on TC too. But, that was just the intro...Furthest Thing just started and not liking it too much either so far. >.>


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

I might as well be listening to this shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

inb4 Tazmo


----------



## Shizune (Sep 19, 2013)

Suz I'm guessing you're pretty sheltered to not know of male singers collaborating on love songs and pretty insecure to be uncomfortable with it


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 19, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

